# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  Lokal Kujyaku Keeping Contest

## irsan

Rekan-rekan koi semua,
Dalam Setiap Lelang dan Jual koi, jarang sekali ada kujyaku dilelang / dijual..Dan kebetulan saya punya sekitar *30-40 ekor size=12-17cm, lahir 13 september 2008 ( usia 4 Bulan )* kujyaku yang akan dijual dengan harga Rp. 300.000,- perekor blum termasuk Ongkir. 
Rencana Keeping contest ini akan berjalan selama 6 Bulan, dan tentu ada hadiah buat kandidat juara 1, 2, 3.

Teknik dan tata cara keeping contest akan di umumkan kemudian hari.

Dibawah ini photo koi yang akan di Keeping contest


gambar dibawah ini beberapa photo individu kujyaku yang saya ambil dari baskom



Sebagai Jajak Pendapat, buat rekan-rekan yang berniat untuk ikut bisa mengisi dibawah ini:
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
Dst.....

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Om Torajiro,
Mohon maaf tidak sengaja postingannya ter delete... tadinya saya mau quote, cuma salah pencet  ::  

Om Irsan adan rencana mau bikin keeping contest juga...
Saya lagi mendiskusikan dengan beliau bagaimana sebaiknya kegiatan ini dilakukan...
Nah selama belum masuk ke acaranya, saya memang menyarankan dia untuk menyerap aspirasi dari anggota forum ini... dan tempat yang paling pas di forum Ngobrol & Ucapan ini

Demikian om Torajiro dan yang lainnya

----------


## asfenv

om,..Ikannya import ya..?

----------


## asfenv

lokasi ikan ada dimana om..?

----------


## indon3sia

UPDATE :
Sebagai Jajak Pendapat, buat rekan-rekan yang berniat untuk ikut bisa mengisi dibawah ini:
1.indon3sia..
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
Dst.....

----------


## Glenardo

Kalau mulai nya 1 bulan lagi...Siap partisisapi lah   ::   ::   :: 
UPDATE :
Sebagai Jajak Pendapat, buat rekan-rekan yang berniat untuk ikut bisa mengisi dibawah ini:
1. indon3sia..
2. Glenardo (kalau mulainya bulan Februari 2009 tanggal 20 ke atas)
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
Dst.....

----------


## Glenardo

> lokasi ikan ada dimana om..?


Bantuin Om Irsan jawab deh.. Kalau ga salah ini F1, anakan impor, lokasi di Jogya dunk   ::   ::

----------


## edwin

Oyagoinya bisa ditampilin? Biar makin semangat...

----------


## hadi SE

mantap bro.......................

----------


## asfenv

aku daftar Om,...ambil..2 ekor..

thanks,...

----------


## torpey

ongkir door to door ke jkt kira2 berapa ya om?

----------


## Glenardo

> ongkir door to door ke jkt kira2 berapa ya om?


Dari Blitar naik Herona Rp 65.000 buat 14 Kg. Kalo dari Jogya naik apa yah? Ngambil nya di stasiun kota..  ::  
Kalo jadi join ama saya mau ga om? Kelapa Gading ke Rawamangun kan deket   ::   ::  ...

Salam

----------


## chivas

om fotonya dijadikan satu2..gt biar enak liatnya...  ::

----------


## mrbunta

Ikut ahhhh
Sebagai Jajak Pendapat, buat rekan-rekan yang berniat untuk ikut bisa mengisi dibawah ini:
1. indon3sia..
2. Glenardo (kalau mulainya bulan Februari 2009 tanggal 20 ke atas)
3. mrbunta
4.
5.
6.
7.
Dst.....

----------


## torajiro

> Om Torajiro,
> Mohon maaf tidak sengaja postingannya ter delete... tadinya saya mau quote, cuma salah pencet  
> 
> Om Irsan adan rencana mau bikin keeping contest juga...
> Saya lagi mendiskusikan dengan beliau bagaimana sebaiknya kegiatan ini dilakukan...
> Nah selama belum masuk ke acaranya, saya memang menyarankan dia untuk menyerap aspirasi dari anggota forum ini... dan tempat yang paling pas di forum Ngobrol & Ucapan ini
> 
> Demikian om Torajiro dan yang lainnya


gpp om.. Itu sengaja tak delete kok.. Soal nya stl posting saya g sadar klo itu dah pd tempatnya..jd saya delete sendiri kok.  ::

----------


## torajiro

Aku mo ikut juga ah biar tambah seru..
Sebagai Jajak Pendapat, buat rekan-rekan yang berniat untuk ikut bisa mengisi dibawah ini:
1. indon3sia..
2. Glenardo (kalau mulainya bulan Februari 2009 tanggal 20 ke atas)
3. mrbunta
4. Torajiro
5.
6.
7.
Dst.....

----------


## torpey

> Originally Posted by torpey
> 
> ongkir door to door ke jkt kira2 berapa ya om?
> 
> 
> Dari Blitar naik Herona Rp 65.000 buat 14 Kg. Kalo dari Jogya naik apa yah? Ngambil nya di stasiun kota..  
> Kalo jadi join ama saya mau ga om? Kelapa Gading ke Rawamangun kan deket    ...
> 
> Salam


Wah kalo bisa join ya seru Om, ngirit, bisa sekalian minta tolong ngambil juga donks om   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

Ayo2.. Siapa lagi yg mo join? Makin byk yg join makin seru nih..

----------


## tenonx

IKUTTTTTTTTT   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Sebagai Jajak Pendapat, buat rekan-rekan yang berniat untuk ikut bisa mengisi dibawah ini:
1. indon3sia..
2. Glenardo (kalau mulainya bulan Februari 2009 tanggal 20 ke atas)
3. mrbunta
4. Torajiro
5. tenonx
6.
7.
Dst.....[/quote]

----------


## irsan

> ongkir door to door ke jkt kira2 berapa ya om?


Kalo ke jakarta, mungkin rekan2 yang rumahnya berdekatan bisa saya kirim jadi 1 kantong plastik isi kira2 5-8 ekor

Biaya menjadi lebih irit, harga streoform sekitar 35-45rb.. biaya ke Jakarta pake herona sekitar 50-90rb..

Per 10 Kg pertama harga 40.000,- selanjutnya 1 Kg 3.000,-

----------


## irsan

*saya rekap lagi* 
IKUTTTTTTTTT  ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 
Sebagai Jajak Pendapat, buat rekan-rekan yang berniat untuk ikut bisa mengisi dibawah ini:
1. indon3sia..
2. Glenardo (kalau mulainya bulan Februari 2009 tanggal 20 ke atas)
3. mrbunta
4. Asfenv
5. Asfenv
6. Torajiro
7. tenonx
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.

----------


## irsan

> Originally Posted by asfenv
> 
> lokasi ikan ada dimana om..?
> 
> 
> Bantuin Om Irsan jawab deh.. Kalau ga salah ini F1, anakan impor, lokasi di Jogya dunk


Makasih Om Glen telah bantu menjawab

----------


## tenonx

Tata cara pemilihan ikan nya gimana om???   ::   ::   ::

----------


## irsan

> Tata cara pemilihan ikan nya gimana om???


karena kualitas koi rata-rata sama, maka saya akan menggunakan *First come first served
*

Keeping contest ini akan saya jalankan kalo pendaftaran minimal ada 20 orang peminat..

----------


## irsan

> Oyagoinya bisa ditampilin? Biar makin semangat...


Dan gambar dibawah ini adalah kolam pembesaran dan pemijahan 


Maaf om Edwin, oyagoinya ada di dalam kolam ini

----------


## h3ln1k

Tak melu om   ::  
Sebagai Jajak Pendapat, buat rekan-rekan yang berniat untuk ikut bisa mengisi dibawah ini:
1. indon3sia..
2. Glenardo (kalau mulainya bulan Februari 2009 tanggal 20 ke atas)
3. mrbunta
4. Asfenv
5. Asfenv
6. Torajiro
7. tenonx
6. h3ln1k
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.

----------


## sugureta_koi

UPDATED : 20 Jan 2009 - 18:41 

Sebagai Jajak Pendapat, buat rekan-rekan yang berniat untuk ikut bisa mengisi dibawah ini:
1. indon3sia..
2. Glenardo (kalau mulainya bulan Februari 2009 tanggal 20 ke atas)
3. mrbunta
4. Asfenv
5. Asfenv
6. Torajiro
7. tenonx
6. h3ln1k
7. Alvin (Koi of Indonesia)
8.
9.
10.
11.

----------


## troy

wah...kayaknya yg ini lebih seru keeping contest nya....rasanya pesertanya cepet penuh dech...

----------


## doddy

oke deh ikut om irsan 2ekor

----------


## nox

Ikutttttt.....

----------


## mrbunta

wuihhhhh gak rugi aku daftar duluan. lumayan dapet no 3.   ::

----------


## indon3sia

> UPDATED : 20 Jan 2009 - 18:41 
> 
> Sebagai Jajak Pendapat, buat rekan-rekan yang berniat untuk ikut bisa mengisi dibawah ini:
> 1. indon3sia..
> 2. Glenardo (kalau mulainya bulan Februari 2009 tanggal 20 ke atas)
> 3. mrbunta
> 4. Asfenv
> 5. Asfenv
> 6. Torajiro
> ...


masih pinteran anak saya cara nulis angka.. dari 6 ke 7 trus ke 8 ...bukan ke 6 lage... hayo sapa yg sekolah nya gak beres sampe SD

----------


## irsan

Sebagai Jajak Pendapat, buat rekan-rekan yang berniat untuk ikut bisa mengisi dibawah ini:
1. indon3sia..
2. Glenardo (kalau mulainya bulan Februari 2009 tanggal 20 ke atas)
3. mrbunta
4. Asfenv
5. Asfenv
6. Torajiro
7. tenonx
8. h3ln1k
9. Alvin (Koi of Indonesia)
10. Doddy
11. Doddy
12. Nox
13.
14.
15.
14.

Siapa lagi yang menyusul,  ::   ::

----------


## indon3sia

Sebagai Jajak Pendapat, buat rekan-rekan yang berniat untuk ikut bisa mengisi dibawah ini:
1. indon3sia..
2. Glenardo (kalau mulainya bulan Februari 2009 tanggal 20 ke atas)
3. mrbunta
4. Asfenv
5. Asfenv
6. Torajiro
7. tenonx
8. h3ln1k
9. Alvin (Koi of Indonesia)
10. Doddy
11. Doddy
12. Nox
13. indon3sia
14.
15. indon3sia
14.

biar cepet....

----------


## doddy

huehehehe om ind ngebut   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by sugureta_koi
> 
> UPDATED : 20 Jan 2009 - 18:41 
> 
> Sebagai Jajak Pendapat, buat rekan-rekan yang berniat untuk ikut bisa mengisi dibawah ini:
> 1. indon3sia..
> 2. Glenardo (kalau mulainya bulan Februari 2009 tanggal 20 ke atas)
> 3. mrbunta
> 4. Asfenv
> ...

----------


## papaandra

Sebagai Jajak Pendapat, buat rekan-rekan yang berniat untuk ikut bisa mengisi dibawah ini:
1. indon3sia..
2. Glenardo (kalau mulainya bulan Februari 2009 tanggal 20 ke atas)
3. mrbunta
4. Asfenv
5. Asfenv
6. Torajiro
7. tenonx
8. h3ln1k
9. Alvin (Koi of Indonesia)
10. Doddy
11. Doddy
12. Nox
13. indon3sia
14. papaandra
15. indon3sia
16. papaandra

biar cepet....

----------


## torajiro

> wuihhhhh gak rugi aku daftar duluan. lumayan dapet no 3.


aku juga dapat no4 om..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

ini baru jejak pendapat kan?

----------


## topkoifarm

::   ::  aku ngalah aja,,,,no.18...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> aku ngalah aja,,,,no.18...


wah.. om top ikutan nih..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

yang diposting gambarnya kan cuma..18 ekor.....yg lainnya mana  ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
>   aku ngalah aja,,,,no.18...    
> 
> 
> wah.. om top ikutan nih..


,,,biar rame,,,,  ::   ::  ,,,

----------


## torajiro

gpp om.. makin rame makin seru..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Bpk2 ini udah dpt ijin istri belum ya? Nanti tiba - tiba mundur pake alasan orang rumah gak setuju padahal karena ikannya dah kepilih orang lain

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::

----------


## juloi

IKUTTT OM..NO 17 MASI ADA TEMPAT GAK YA???
SORRY TELAT OM..........kalo gak ada..nomor brapa aja deh...

----------


## indon3sia

> huehehehe om ind ngebut



iyah pak doddy kasian di kereta apinya sendiri.. gak ada temen perjalanan ke bandung... kalo bertiga kan ada yg bisa di suruh beli rokok Dji Sam Soe... heheheh

----------


## troy

> yang diposting gambarnya kan cuma..18 ekor.....yg lainnya mana


wah breeder nek milih nomer nyeleneh...kayak milih indukan ae....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

waduh ... masih kebagian gak nih om Irsan ...   ::

----------


## irsan

Sebagai Jajak Pendapat, buat rekan-rekan yang berniat untuk ikut bisa mengisi dibawah ini:
1. indon3sia..
2. Glenardo (kalau mulainya bulan Februari 2009 tanggal 20 ke atas)
3. mrbunta
4. Asfenv
5. Asfenv
6. Torajiro
7. tenonx
8. h3ln1k
9. Alvin (Koi of Indonesia)
10. Doddy
11. Doddy
12. Nox
13. indon3sia
14. papaandra
15. indon3sia
16. papaandra
17. Juloi
18. topkoifarm
19. Karhoma
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
dst

*Kujyaku ada sekitar 30-40 ekor, yang di posting kemarin hanya sebagian yang baru sempat di jaring, photo individual koi akan saya usahakan secepatnya.*

Sapa Lagi yang menyusul

----------


## irsan

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> Tata cara pemilihan ikan nya gimana om???    
> 
> 
> karena kualitas koi rata-rata sama, maka saya akan menggunakan *First come first served
> *
> 
> Keeping contest ini akan saya jalankan kalo pendaftaran minimal ada 20 orang peminat..





> ini baru jejak pendapat kan?

----------


## KARHOMA

aseeeeekkkk .... 

dapet nomer bagus ...   ::  

mudah2an koinya juga dapet yg bagus ...    ::   ::  

thanks om Irsan   ::

----------


## wahyu

om ikutan.....saya pilih gambar yg pertama.....dari foto ikan yg sendiri2  ::   ::

----------


## superkoi

> om ikutan.....saya pilih gambar yg pertama.....dari foto ikan yg sendiri2


khusus Pak Wahyu blh milih nya yg terakhir aja... Hahaha..  ::

----------


## irsan

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> om ikutan.....saya pilih gambar yg pertama.....dari foto ikan yg sendiri2  
> 
> 
> khusus Pak Wahyu blh milih nya yg terakhir aja... Hahaha..


Sabar ya om wahyu., semua pasti dapat giliran   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## irsan

Sebagai Jajak Pendapat, buat rekan-rekan yang berniat untuk ikut bisa mengisi dibawah ini:
1. indon3sia..
2. Glenardo (kalau mulainya bulan Februari 2009 tanggal 20 ke atas)
3. mrbunta
4. Asfenv
5. Asfenv
6. Torajiro
7. tenonx
8. h3ln1k
9. Alvin (Koi of Indonesia)
10. Doddy
11. Doddy
12. Nox
13. indon3sia
14. papaandra
15. indon3sia
16. papaandra
17. Juloi
18. topkoifarm
19. Karhoma
20. Wahyu
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
dst

*Kujyaku ada sekitar 30-40 ekor, yang di posting kemarin hanya sebagian yang baru sempat di jaring, photo individual koi akan saya usahakan secepatnya.*

Sapa Lagi yang menyusul

----------


## irsan

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> om ikutan.....saya pilih gambar yg pertama.....dari foto ikan yg sendiri2  
> 
> 
> khusus Pak Wahyu blh milih nya yg terakhir aja... Hahaha..


Om superkoi ndak ikut nih, jarang ada lho om kujyaku di lelang / dijual..

----------


## doddy

cepetan difoto satuan om Irsan udah 20org kan?!   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> cepetan difoto satuan om Irsan udah 20org kan?!


weee dah ga sabarr neh  :P  :P

----------


## irsan

> Originally Posted by doddy
> 
> cepetan difoto satuan om Irsan udah 20org kan?!     
> 
> 
> weee dah ga sabarr neh  :P  :P



Sabar om Doddy.. ini lagi siapkan juru camera.. hari ini rencana mau photo..
Mudah-mudahan nanti siang udah bisa di posting...

----------


## h3ln1k

mantebb ditunggu om   ::

----------


## Glenardo

Update

1. indon3sia..
2. Glenardo (mulai kapan pun gpp dehhh  ::  )
3. mrbunta
4. Asfenv
5. Asfenv
6. Torajiro
7. tenonx
8. h3ln1k
9. Alvin (Koi of Indonesia)
10. Doddy
11. Doddy
12. Nox
13. indon3sia
14. papaandra
15. indon3sia
16. papaandra
17. Juloi
18. topkoifarm
19. Karhoma
20. Wahyu
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
dst


Asik dapat nomor antrian 2

----------


## troy

ayo om cepetan posting...biar cepet penuh....

----------


## ari-radja

Aku ikut.


Update

1. indon3sia..
2. Glenardo (mulai kapan pun gpp dehhh  ::  )
3. mrbunta
4. Asfenv
5. Asfenv
6. Torajiro
7. tenonx
8. h3ln1k
9. Alvin (Koi of Indonesia)
10. Doddy
11. Doddy
12. Nox
13. indon3sia
14. papaandra
15. indon3sia
16. papaandra
17. Juloi
18. topkoifarm
19. Karhoma
20. Wahyu
21. ari-radja
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
dst

----------


## h3ln1k

ayo ayo bentar lagi poto kujaku bakal muncul   ::

----------


## torajiro

> ayo ayo bentar lagi poto kujaku bakal muncul


kpn muncul nya?

----------


## KARHOMA

ho'oh ... kapan?

he he he ... jadi gak sabar  :P

----------


## torajiro

> IKUTTTTTTTTT       
> Sebagai Jajak Pendapat, buat rekan-rekan yang berniat untuk ikut bisa mengisi dibawah ini:
> 1. indon3sia..
> 2. Glenardo (kalau mulainya bulan Februari 2009 tanggal 20 ke atas)
> 3. mrbunta
> 4. Torajiro
> 5. tenonx
> 6.
> 7.
> Dst.....


[/quote]
rasa2nya dulu waktu saya isi dpt no4 deh. Kok skrg bisa geser ke no6 ya? Aneh..  ::  wah,persaingan ini..  ::  gpp deh,saya ngalah aja.lagian no4 tu jelek sih.dlm bhs mandarin= shi artinya mati.klo dlm bhs jepang baca nya juga shi atau yon.shi dlm bhs jepang klo d tambah huruf n = shin.arti nya mati juga.  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

he eh tuh om irsan salah ngrekap yang selanjutnya   ::

----------


## torajiro

> he eh tuh om irsan salah ngrekap yang selanjutnya


wah,persaingan ini..  ::  biar aja deh..  ::

----------


## irsan

Berikut ini Photo baby Kujyaku Size 13-18 cm 
*
Mohon maaf ada kekeliruan koi No. 6 sama dengan No. 18, No. 18 SAYA GANTI DENGAN KOI NO. 28*










*
Mohon maaf ada kekeliruan koi No. 6 sama dengan No. 18, No. 18 SAYA GANTI DENGAN KOI NO. 28*

Tata Cara Pemilihan Baby Kujyaku Keeping Contest .
1. Pemilihan koi berdasarkan no pendaftaran, pemilihan di mulai dari no Pendaftaran 1,2,3 Dan seterusnya.
2. Apabila terjadi pemilih belum sempat/lupa memilih ikan, maka proses pemilihan di tunda dulu, dan saya akan berusah menghubungi pemilih tersebut
2. Dalam hal pemilih ikan tidak sempat Online, pemilih boleh mewakilkan kepada rekan yang lain.
2. Pemilih menyebutkan Nama dan No. ikan yang dipilih, *Misal "Ananda, No.1"*
3. waktu pemilihan Akan dimulai hari *Kamis 22 Januari 2009 Jam 00:00 Waktu Server*, Dengan tujuan pemilih bisa memantapkan pilihan
4. Pemilih boleh mengganti ikan dengan catatan semua pemilih sudah melakukan pemilihan, dan hanya diberikan 1 kali kesempatan untuk mengganti ikan
5. Hal-hal yang mengenai penjurian dan waktu keeping contest akan di umumkan setelah semua pemilihan telah dilakukan.

----------


## irsan

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> he eh tuh om irsan salah ngrekap yang selanjutnya  
> 
> 
> wah,persaingan ini..  biar aja deh..






> aku daftar Om,...ambil..2 ekor..
> 
> thanks,...


Om Torajiro, om asfenv daftar 2 ekor, waktu itu om asfenv tidak masukan di dalam daftar list ini threadnya

----------


## odil kokoy

Pak Irsan waktu pendaftarannya kapan?   ::   ::  Apakah list yang ada sekarang sudah dianggap sebagai list daftar yang sah?    ::   ::   dan mulai pemilahan ikan berdasarkan list tersebut??  ::   ::   Thx

----------


## irsan

*Mohon rekan-rekan menggunakan Daftar dibawah ini untuk menuliskan koi yang dipilih* 
*Mohon rekan-rekan memperhatikan kembali koi pilihan rekan-rekan, karena koi no. 6 sama dengan koi no. 18 sehingga koi no. 18 saya ganti dengan koi no. 28*
01. indon3sia........ No.
02. Glenardo......... No.
03. mrbunta.......... No.
04. Asfenv............ No.
05. Asfenv............ No.
06. Torajiro........... No.
07. tenonx............ No.
08. h3ln1k............. No.
09. Alvin............... No.
10. Doddy............. No.
11. Doddy............. No.
12. Nox................ No.
13. indon3sia......... No.
14. papaandra....... No.
15. indon3sia......... No.
16. papaandra....... No.
17. Juloi............... No.
18. topkoifarm....... No.
19. Karhoma.......... No.
20. Wahyu............ No.
21. ari-radja.......... No.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.

----------


## Glenardo

Lapor Om, Mau cabut dulu ada keperluan mendesak. Sebelum besok pagi jam 8, saya janji akan menuntaskan kewajiban saya sebagai pengambil undian ke 2   ::   ::  

Salam

----------


## irsan

> Pak Irsan waktu pendaftarannya kapan?    Apakah list yang ada sekarang sudah dianggap sebagai list daftar yang sah?      dan mulai pemilahan ikan berdasarkan list tersebut??    Thx





> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> Tata cara pemilihan ikan nya gimana om???    
> 
> 
> karena kualitas koi rata-rata sama, maka saya akan menggunakan *First come first served
> *
> 
> Keeping contest ini akan saya jalankan kalo pendaftaran minimal ada 20 orang peminat..


Ya Om, di thread awal om tenonx juga udah tanya.

----------


## irsan

> Lapor Om, Mau cabut dulu ada keperluan mendesak. Sebelum besok pagi jam 8, saya janji akan menuntaskan kewajiban saya sebagai pengambil undian ke 2    
> 
> Salam


Om glen khan no urut 2, kalo milih ikan PM saya ndak apa2, ato titip ke rekan2 juga ndak apa2, karna kemungkinan koi udah dipilih rekan lain sangat kecil.., jadi buat alternatif dulu 1 ato 2.

----------


## KARHOMA

pengennye sih nomer 3 ...   ::

----------


## irsan

> pengennye sih nomer 3 ...


jangan berkecil hati ya om karhoma,. mana tahu pilihan om tidak di pilih oleh rekan yang lain

----------


## troy

> pengennye sih nomer 3 ...


wah..kelihatannya nomer 3 udh diincer om bunta....

----------


## mrbunta

waduh ada yg buka kartu disek   ::   ::   ::

----------


## irsan

> Originally Posted by irsan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by KARHOMA
> 
> ...


Om troy haruse ikutan juga, biar dari timur ada perlawanan nih om

----------


## mrbunta

ane dari timur   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

aku juga timur,,  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

ayo yg dari timur ngakuuuuuuuuu   ::

----------


## irsan

> ane dari timur


Ane tahu om, yang dari timur hanya om mrbunta dan om topkoifarm, padahal regional surabaya rame poll om..  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

sebenere pengen ikut om...tapi nomer urut nya om bunta dijual 10 kali lipat dr harga price list seh....drpd gitu mending lewat jalur belakang aja.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> sebenere pengen ikut om...tapi nomer urut nya om bunta dijual 10 kali lipat dr harga price list seh....drpd gitu mending lewat jalur belakang aja.....


yo iku om. kapan maneh hobies isa cuan. yo ngene iki   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

om. yg tancho kok gak ada?

----------


## troy

lho...khan masih ada....ada double lagi....yg asli udh di akses lewat belakang om bunta....

----------


## mrbunta

nah kan. udah backstreet ya   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

eh nek guyon balik suroboyo...ojo ngaco thread e org....

----------


## mrbunta

balikkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk 
sory om irsan   ::

----------


## irsan

> balikkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk 
> sory om irsan


ndak apa2 om mrbunta dan om troy, emang asyik kalo timur udah mulai cuap2..

Ngomong2, mohon maaf ada kekeliruan posting gambar, mohon di perhatikan kembali photo koi..

*Photo Koi No. 6 Sama dengan Photo koi No. 18, Sehingga Photo Koi No. 18 saya ganti dengan Photo Koi No. 28

*




> ga ditampilin fotonya lagi aja om?


*
Ini Photo koi yang sama*

----------


## troy

om bunta...jd yg kita bahas tad juga hars ikut direvisi lho nomernya....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

sama ya?
kurang perhatian nih   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

wuih golek krepek an lagi nih.

----------


## doddy

> wuih golek krepek an lagi nih.


masak seperti sekolah pake ngerpek segala?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

krepek an ne sek ono ta....

----------


## troy

kadung nggoleki ternyata krepekan e keliru kabeh....malah buyar.....

----------


## mrbunta

slamet ketemu krepek an e. kebiasaan dari sekolah. ngerepek   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> balikkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk 
> sory om irsan  
> 
> 
> ndak apa2 om mrbunta dan om troy, emang asyik kalo timur udah mulai cuap2..
> 
> Ngomong2, mohon maaf ada kekeliruan posting gambar, mohon di perhatikan kembali photo koi..
> ...


ga ditampilin fotonya lagi aja om?

----------


## superkoi

Om Irsan, maap mau nanya jumlah ikan ada berapa pastinya?27 ekor atau lebih (diawal saya baca 30-40 ekor)  ::

----------


## irsan

> Om Irsan, maap mau nanya jumlah ikan ada berapa pastinya?27 ekor atau lebih (diawal saya baca 30-40 ekor)


dari daftar pemilih yang berjumlah 21 orang, saya sudah melebihkan 6 koi, sehingga ada 6 koi yang tidak akan dipilih oleh rekan-rekan.
Kalo jumlah pemilih lebih dari 21 orang katakanlah 30 orang, saya akan melebihkan 9 ekor, ato dengan kata lain jumlah pemilih ditambah 30%. saya rasa fair ya om..
karena ini menggunakan first come first served, beda kalo saya menggunakan system lelang, dengan system lelang maka koi yang jadi incaran rekan2 akan mengsubsidi koi yang tidak menjadi incaran rekan2..

Demikian om Superkoi, kalau keterangan saya ada yang kurang mohon maaf...

----------


## doddy

Santai aja om Irsan jangan buru2 agar gak keliru.

----------


## mrbunta

om irsan lagi full standby.   ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

> om irsan lagi full standby.


full konsentrasi om   ::   ::   ::

----------


## irsan

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> om irsan lagi full standby.    
> 
> 
> full konsentrasi om


Ya om, jadi ndak enak sama rekan2, makanya saya kasih keterangan menggunakan hurup besar dan merah, mohon maaf sebelumnya, tujuan saya agar rekan2 mengetahui bahwa terjadi kesalahan pada saya, karna ada koi yang sama tapi dengan no urut yang beda.
makasih nih om

----------


## mrbunta

salut om.   ::

----------


## doddy

no problem om Irsan.

----------


## irsan

> om. yg tancho kok gak ada?


Kujyaku No. 19 itu malah double tancho lho om, koi ini antik om, coba perhatikan 2 tancho, tadi malah mau saya pelihara om

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> om. yg tancho kok gak ada?
> 
> 
> Kujyaku No. 19 itu malah double tancho lho om, koi ini antik om, coba perhatikan 2 tancho, tadi malah mau saya pelihara om


di foto yg pertama ada 2 tancho. 1 yg double dan 1 lagi yg normal 
tapi di per satuan yg normal gak muncul   ::

----------


## troy

> om. yg tancho kok gak ada?


bener khan tancho dgn bonus tancho...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by irsan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


waduh . lek kenek bonus gak kuatttttt.

----------


## indon3sia

> Kujyaku No. 19 itu malah double tancho lho om, koi ini antik om, coba perhatikan 2 tancho, tadi malah mau saya pelihara om



Ssstt.......  jangan kasih tahu sapa-sapa mas... ini ikan kirim pake herona ke bandung yah.... 



kasihan yang laen ... sengaja saya pilih di tepat pada tanggal 22 januari 2009 pukul 00.00 WS (waktu server), biar cepet keeping jugah

----------


## Glenardo

> Originally Posted by irsan
> 
> 
> Kujyaku No. 19 itu malah double tancho lho om, koi ini antik om, coba perhatikan 2 tancho, tadi malah mau saya pelihara om
> 
> 
> 
> Ssstt.......  jangan kasih tahu sapa-sapa mas... ini ikan kirim pake herona ke bandung yah.... 
> 
> ...



Nomor undian 1 telah masuk milih 19   ::   ::   Juga terpesona dengan 19 ini..  ::  

Harus cari Kujaku Idaman Lain (KIL)...Melirik ke arah No 3, namun tak sopan pada senior2 yang telah PDKT duluan ke nomor 3.

Memandangi dulu yah sampe besok jam 8an pagi   ::  

Salam

----------


## KARHOMA

wah ... nomer 19 kan nomer urut sayah  :P 

kang Boed dah gak sabaran ya ....   ::   ::   ::  

*nunggu dipojokan*

----------


## indon3sia

> wah ... nomer 19 kan nomer urut sayah  :P 
> 
> kang Boed dah gak sabaran ya ....     
> 
> *nunggu dipojokan*



 ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

lho boleh milih 2 ekor......trus mulainya kapan nih 
aq milih no 1  ::   ::

----------


## doddy

kapan mulai pemilihannya om? tolong rekapnya dong. TQ  ::

----------


## mrbunta

lho om glenardo blom pilih ya?
kapan aku bisa pilih   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

Bantuin rekap sementara   ::   ::   ::  
01. indon3sia........ No. 19
02. Glenardo......... No. 3 (gimana neh???) udah yakin blon???? ayo om... banyak yang nunggu neh   ::   ::   ::   ::  
03. mrbunta.......... No.
04. Asfenv............ No.
05. Asfenv............ No.
06. Torajiro........... No.
07. tenonx............ No.
08. h3ln1k............. No.
09. Alvin............... No.
10. Doddy............. No.
11. Doddy............. No.
12. Nox................ No.
13. indon3sia......... No.
14. papaandra....... No.
15. indon3sia......... No.
16. papaandra....... No.
17. Juloi............... No.
18. topkoifarm....... No.
19. Karhoma.......... No.
20. Wahyu............ No.
21. ari-radja.......... No.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.

om wahyu sorry banget, karena ini jg merupakan urutan pemilihan jadi pilihan om blon bisa saya tulis   ::   ::   ::  
tunggu nanti ya. thanks   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

> Bantuin rekap sementara     
> 01. indon3sia........ No. 19
> 02. Glenardo......... No. 3 (gimana neh???) udah yakin blon???? ayo om... banyak yang nunggu neh      
> 03. mrbunta.......... No.
> 04. Asfenv............ No.
> 05. Asfenv............ No.
> 06. Torajiro........... No.
> 07. tenonx............ No.
> 08. h3ln1k............. No.
> ...


oM nonx diatas rekap tampilin gambar terbaru lebih ok, kayaknya   ::

----------


## tenonx

> oM nonx diatas rekap tampilin gambar terbaru lebih ok, kayaknya


apa ga menuh2in tempat om???   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

wah ini om glen fredly ga milih2   ::   ::   ::

----------


## irsan

> wah ini om glen fredly ga milih2


Sabar ya om helmi, pasti dapat giliran   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> wah ini om glen fredly ga milih2    
> 
> 
> Sabar ya om helmi, pasti dapat giliran


iya neh tuh mr bunta sampe begadang   ::

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

> Originally Posted by doddy
> 
> oM nonx diatas rekap tampilin gambar terbaru lebih ok, kayaknya  
> 
> 
> apa ga menuh2in tempat om???


untuk pertama aja om. krn lihatnya jauh nich

----------


## irsan

Biar lihat gampang milih koi nya saya posting photo koi lagi ya om

----------


## irsan

Rekap sementara  ::   ::   :: 
01. indon3sia........ *No. 19*
02. Glenardo......... *No. 3 (gimana neh???) udah yakin blon???? ayo om... banyak yang nunggu neh*  ::   ::   ::   :: 
03. mrbunta.......... No.
04. Asfenv............ No.
05. Asfenv............ No.
06. Torajiro........... No.
07. tenonx............ No.
08. h3ln1k............. No.
09. Alvin............... No.
10. Doddy............. No.
11. Doddy............. No.
12. Nox................ No.
13. indon3sia......... No.
14. papaandra....... No.
15. indon3sia......... No.
16. papaandra....... No.
17. Juloi............... No.
18. topkoifarm....... No.
19. Karhoma.......... No.
20. Wahyu............ No.
21. ari-radja.......... No.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.

----------


## tenonx

om... kalo boleh usul waktu pemilihannya dibatasi donk.... misal
mulai jam 8.00 sampai jam 10.00 
tiap peserta punya waktu sekitar 10 menit untuk memposting pilihannya klo yg ga bisa milih bisa diwakilkan, klo yg lewat masa pemilihannya, di lewati.... diganti nomer selanjutnya   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

maybe next time   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

he eh ki kesuwen katanya om glen sbelum jam 8 udah milih mana neh orangnya? pada nungguin dari jam 00.00 loh   ::   ::   kasian yang laen dunk pada nunggu terus   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

pie di skip ta?

----------


## h3ln1k

calling om irsan

----------


## mrbunta

lho iki melek an ta?
hari ini gak ngajar om?

----------


## h3ln1k

lha iki sambil ngajar sambil nungguin antrian gini jadinya begitu tenonx milih aku langsung  milih trus tak tinggal   ::

----------


## mrbunta

sakno e rek.   ::

----------


## mrbunta

monitor   ::

----------


## ari-radja

Saya setuju dengan teman-teman yang lain, kalau ada peserta yang milihnya kelamaan, ya ditinggal aja, diganti nomor berikutnya yang milih. Kalau dibiarkan milihnya lamaaaa... yang lain yang setia menunggu kan kasihan juga. Dibatasi aja waktu milihnya, 10 menit, gt. Tks.

ari radja

----------


## h3ln1k

> Saya setuju dengan teman-teman yang lain, kalau ada peserta yang milihnya kelamaan, ya ditinggal aja, diganti nomor berikutnya yang milih. Kalau dibiarkan milihnya lamaaaa... yang lain yang setia menunggu kan kasihan juga. Dibatasi aja waktu milihnya, 10 menit, gt. Tks.
> 
> ari radja


saya seh setuju aja om ari cuman ijin dulu ga ama om irsan?   ::   atau ada yang tau no tlp nya om glen? jangan2 lagi manggung neh   ::

----------


## mrbunta

iya pak. tunggu om irsan pukul palu

----------


## ari-radja

Om Glen kan sudah dipilihin om tenonx di nomor 3? Om irsan, pilihan itu sudah bisa digedhok kan? Tx.

----------


## mrbunta

heheheheheheehe. om irsan lagi cari wangsit. enak e di dok opo gak   ::

----------


## tenonx

> Om Glen kan sudah dipilihin om tenonx di nomor 3? Om irsan, pilihan itu sudah bisa digedhok kan? Tx.


heheehe bukan saya yg pilihkan om, tp om Glen sendiri yang tulis, cuman ada kata2 di belakangnya yg bikin rancu....   ::   ::   ::   ::  

tp menurut saya sih om Glen nulisnya tepat setelah gilirannya. jadi mungkin bisa dianggap sah   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

om helmi klo udah milih aku di sms yo. tak ke lapangan disik. TQ

----------


## mrbunta

wuikkkkkk sefihak

----------


## ari-radja

Kalau gitu, ya langsung aja nomor urut berikutnya segera milih. Kalau kita nunggu om Glenn Fredley yang lagi manggung di luar Jawa  ::   ::   ::   ::   ya....... Kalau saya sih nomor sepatu. Nyebar godhong koro, sabar sak wetoro.   ::   ::   ::   ::  Om irsan, dok ya....

Salam,
ari radja

----------


## tenonx

> Nomor undian 1 telah masuk milih 19     Juga terpesona dengan 19 ini..  
> 
> Harus cari Kujaku Idaman Lain (KIL)...Melirik ke arah No 3, namun tak sopan pada senior2 yang telah PDKT duluan ke nomor 3.
> 
> Memandangi dulu yah sampe besok jam 8an pagi   
> 
> Salam


ini tulisannya om Glen   ::   ::   ::   ::  

gimana neh??? bisa dianggap sah??   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

monitor   ::

----------


## irsan

Rekap sementara  ::   ::   :: 
01. indon3sia........ No. 19
02. Glenardo......... No. 3 
03. mrbunta.......... No.
04. Asfenv............ No.
05. Asfenv............ No.
06. Torajiro........... No.
07. tenonx............ No.
08. h3ln1k............. No.
09. Alvin............... No.
10. Doddy............. No.
11. Doddy............. No.
12. Nox................ No.
13. indon3sia......... No.
14. papaandra....... No.
15. indon3sia......... No.
16. papaandra....... No.
17. Juloi............... No.
18. topkoifarm....... No.
19. Karhoma.......... No.
20. Wahyu............ No.
21. ari-radja.......... No.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.

Om mrbunta silahkan pilih, giliran om, makasih ya om karna sabar menunggu

----------


## mrbunta

wuik wes di dok

----------


## mrbunta

01. indon3sia........ No. 19
02. Glenardo......... No. 3 
03. mrbunta.......... No. 18
04. Asfenv............ No.
05. Asfenv............ No.
06. Torajiro........... No.
07. tenonx............ No.
08. h3ln1k............. No.
09. Alvin............... No.
10. Doddy............. No.
11. Doddy............. No.
12. Nox................ No.
13. indon3sia......... No.
14. papaandra....... No.
15. indon3sia......... No.
16. papaandra....... No.
17. Juloi............... No.
18. topkoifarm....... No.
19. Karhoma.......... No.
20. Wahyu............ No.
21. ari-radja.......... No.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.

----------


## mrbunta

lanjutttttttttttttt

----------


## troy

> lanjutttttttttttttt


wah om bunta hari ini kasihan....mau pilih aja diuji dulu kesabarannya...
om...koq milih nomer favouritenya om top????

----------


## Glenardo

HE4x..Maap om2 karena ada Om Irsan boelh ganti sekali lagi. Saat ini saya oke deh pilih no 3..

Sekali lagi maap    ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> om helmi klo udah milih aku di sms yo. tak ke lapangan disik. TQ


siap om dod   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> HE4x..Maap om2 karena ada Om Irsan boelh ganti sekali lagi. Saat ini saya oke deh pilih no 3..
> 
> Sekali lagi maap


akhirnya datang juga   ::

----------


## tenonx

om Asfenv kayaknya tadi udah ol....kok sekarang malah gantian ngilang   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

> HE4x..Maap om2 karena ada Om Irsan boelh ganti sekali lagi. Saat ini saya oke deh pilih no 3..
> 
> Sekali lagi maap


sebenarnya mau pilih yang mana neh??? apa mumpung blon terlanjur.... si om pilih lagi???
sorry kalo malah bikin kisruh   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

pilihin buat gw dwonk nonx ...  :P  :P  :P

----------


## tenonx

aku sebenarnya pengen milih..... no 29-40.... 
tp fotonya blon jadi sih tunggu peserta jadi 30 baru dikasi foto yg laennya   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

om asfeens where r u ?   ::   ::

----------


## indon3sia

> om asfeens where r u ?


hihihi pada gak sabar.... duh... kasian....

coba yang kira-kira akan dapat giliran seyogyanya menghormati yang sedang menunggu giliran dan online.... sekiraya akan mengganggu yang laen kan bisa di titipkan ke pak irsan untuk pilihannya... jadi pak irsan tinggal memasukan saja.... please deh......

----------


## doddy

> aku sebenarnya pengen milih..... no 29-40.... 
> tp fotonya blon jadi sih tunggu peserta jadi 30 baru dikasi foto yg laennya


ojo manas-manasi nonx  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

kalo jadi nambah foto aku mau deh tambah 1 lagi... biar dapet no 22 gpp   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Glenardo

> aku sebenarnya pengen milih..... no 29-40.... 
> tp fotonya blon jadi sih tunggu peserta jadi 30 baru dikasi foto yg laennya



Mantap Om Tenonx, tril nya sabar..Kalau saya yang muda, njooos duluan dapatnya yang ini deh

 ::   ::  

Salam

----------


## KARHOMA

gile kang Boed ... dari semalem masih nongkrong di marih?

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

*mojok lagi mantengin thread kujaku*

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> lanjutttttttttttttt
> 
> 
> wah om bunta hari ini kasihan....mau pilih aja diuji dulu kesabarannya...
> om...koq milih nomer favouritenya om top????


  ::   ::   ::   gak ono pilihan maneh

----------


## mrbunta

lho lek ono no 29 - 40 aku yo tak melok pisan

----------


## topkoifarm

aku kapan ya gilirannya  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> aku kapan ya gilirannya


tumben online pagi  :P  :P

----------


## topkoifarm

gara2 ini nih....baby kujaku..  ::   ::   ::  ....tak belani gak kerjo...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

update rekap :












Tata Cara Pemilihan Baby Kujyaku Keeping Contest .
1. Pemilihan koi berdasarkan no pendaftaran, pemilihan di mulai dari no Pendaftaran 1,2,3 Dan seterusnya.
2. Apabila terjadi pemilih belum sempat/lupa memilih ikan, maka proses pemilihan di tunda dulu, dan saya akan berusah menghubungi pemilih tersebut
2. Dalam hal pemilih ikan tidak sempat Online, pemilih boleh mewakilkan kepada rekan yang lain.
2. Pemilih menyebutkan Nama dan No. ikan yang dipilih, *Misal "Ananda, No.1"*
3. waktu pemilihan Akan dimulai hari *Kamis 22 Januari 2009 Jam 00:00 Waktu Server*, Dengan tujuan pemilih bisa memantapkan pilihan
4. Pemilih boleh mengganti ikan dengan catatan semua pemilih sudah melakukan pemilihan, dan hanya diberikan 1 kali kesempatan untuk mengganti ikan
5. Hal-hal yang mengenai penjurian dan waktu keeping contest akan di umumkan setelah semua pemilihan telah dilakukan.

----------


## ari-radja

Ujian lagi nih. Om asfenv hilang.......

----------


## irsan

ada rekan2 yang tahu no hp om asfenv ndak  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

om asfeenss where r u?   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

*ngupi dulu ah*

----------


## indon3sia

> *ngupi dulu ah*



Kkapan dapat giliran ... heheheh 
abis kopi... bobo yah...

----------


## h3ln1k

_**ngantuk**_

----------


## ari-radja

> ada rekan2 yang tahu no hp om asfenv ndak


 om irsan, untuk kasus-kasus semacam ini, Apa nggak boleh dilompati ya? Kasihan yang di belakang om asfenv sudah nunggu sejak subuh..   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

memang om irsan peras keringat dan otak ini

----------


## ari-radja

> memang om irsan peras keringat dan otak ini


Dok......!!!   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

update rekap :












Tata Cara Pemilihan Baby Kujyaku Keeping Contest .
1. Pemilihan koi berdasarkan no pendaftaran, pemilihan di mulai dari no Pendaftaran 1,2,3 Dan seterusnya.
2. Apabila terjadi pemilih belum sempat/lupa memilih ikan, maka proses pemilihan di tunda dulu, dan saya akan berusah menghubungi pemilih tersebut
2. Dalam hal pemilih ikan tidak sempat Online, pemilih boleh mewakilkan kepada rekan yang lain.
2. Pemilih menyebutkan Nama dan No. ikan yang dipilih, *Misal "Ananda, No.1"*
3. waktu pemilihan Akan dimulai hari *Kamis 22 Januari 2009 Jam 00:00 Waktu Server*, Dengan tujuan pemilih bisa memantapkan pilihan
4. Pemilih boleh mengganti ikan dengan catatan semua pemilih sudah melakukan pemilihan, dan hanya diberikan 1 kali kesempatan untuk mengganti ikan
5. Hal-hal yang mengenai penjurian dan waktu keeping contest akan di umumkan setelah semua pemilihan telah dilakukan.

----------


## ari-radja

Barusan aku buka threat ''kegiatan koi'', om asfenv OL di Omosako Shiro Keeping Contest. Tapi, kok gak buka threat ini ya? Aku udah minta dia untuk segera milih, banyak yang deg-degan nunggu dia. Mudah-mudahan om asfenv baca ya....

----------


## h3ln1k

lagi liat2 dulu kujakunya mungkin om   ::

----------


## ari-radja

> lagi liat2 dulu kujakunya mungkin om


  ::   ::   ::   ::   Benar-benar the most wanted people in the day......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   tadi om glen fredly sekarang om asfens bangun banyak juga ya selebritisnya di forum   ::   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

::   ::   ::   ::   ::  


*senandung bukan selebritis project P*

----------


## ari-radja

Sabar sabar................ Sebagai caleg nomor sepatu, uji kesabaranku panjang banget dong.

----------


## h3ln1k

> Sabar sabar................ Sebagai caleg nomor sepatu, uji kesabaranku panjang banget dong.


  ::   ::  ayo maem dulu yuk om ama om oma ikut ga maem pecel   ::   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

Iye nih pas lagi laper .... baru kemaren maem pecel, hari ini pengen soto aja ah ...

om Ari gimana klo pemilihannya dibalik dari urutan paling belakang dulu ???
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

di sini juga makan pecel aku  :P

----------


## doddy

> Iye nih pas lagi laper .... baru kemaren maem pecel, hari ini pengen soto aja ah ...
> 
> om Ari gimana klo pemilihannya dibalik dari urutan paling belakang dulu ???


  ::   ::   ::   Buat saya sama saja wong no 10-11 kok   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

wuahhhhhhhhhhhhhh gak boleh no dari belakang. ( aku no 3 seh hehehehehehe )

----------


## ari-radja

> Iye nih pas lagi laper .... baru kemaren maem pecel, hari ini pengen soto aja ah ...
> 
> om Ari gimana klo pemilihannya dibalik dari urutan paling belakang dulu ???


 Sebelum makan siang, aku jawab pertanyaan om Karhoma. He he he..... setuju banget. Ayo...., om Irsan, pemilihan dibalik, dimulai dari nomor 21. Kan sekarang nomor sepatu belum tentu kalah ama nomor topi, orang pakai suara terbanyak...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## irsan

sabar ya om. saya lagi tanya om do2 no hp om asfenv

----------


## h3ln1k

balik dari makan siang kok ga ada perubahan ya?   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

> balik dari makan siang kok ga ada perubahan ya?


Makan siangnya kurang jauh.... ke mana gitu... baliknya nanti sore kan udah...   ::   ::   ::  
Sabar......kan janjinya koi untuk senang2   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ari-radja

Dok... dok... dok...!!!!.  Makan siang lagi ahhhh.... Sampai pot belly  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Dok... dok... dok...!!!!.  Makan siang lagi ahhhh.... Sampai pot belly


pesen nasgor 1 om   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> balik dari makan siang kok ga ada perubahan ya?   
> 
> 
> Makan siangnya kurang jauh.... ke mana gitu... baliknya nanti sore kan udah...     
> Sabar......kan janjinya koi untuk senang2


om dod sampe mantengin forum terus   ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

> Originally Posted by doddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


aku kerja om jadi komputer on terus. cuma ya ditinggal-tinggal ke lapangan, balik kok baru trus buka. gitu deh. jadi nanti klo pas giliran gak kelamaan   ::

----------


## asfenv

aku pilih no.: 06 dan 19

----------


## h3ln1k

> aku pilih no.: 06 dan 19


sipp

----------


## h3ln1k

19 dah dipilih om indonn3sia ganti yang laen om   :: 

update rekap :












Tata Cara Pemilihan Baby Kujyaku Keeping Contest .
1. Pemilihan koi berdasarkan no pendaftaran, pemilihan di mulai dari no Pendaftaran 1,2,3 Dan seterusnya.
2. Apabila terjadi pemilih belum sempat/lupa memilih ikan, maka proses pemilihan di tunda dulu, dan saya akan berusah menghubungi pemilih tersebut
2. Dalam hal pemilih ikan tidak sempat Online, pemilih boleh mewakilkan kepada rekan yang lain.
2. Pemilih menyebutkan Nama dan No. ikan yang dipilih, *Misal "Ananda, No.1"*
3. waktu pemilihan Akan dimulai hari *Kamis 22 Januari 2009 Jam 00:00 Waktu Server*, Dengan tujuan pemilih bisa memantapkan pilihan
4. Pemilih boleh mengganti ikan dengan catatan semua pemilih sudah melakukan pemilihan, dan hanya diberikan 1 kali kesempatan untuk mengganti ikan
5. Hal-hal yang mengenai penjurian dan waktu keeping contest akan di umumkan setelah semua pemilihan telah dilakukan.

----------


## KARHOMA

> aku pilih no.: 06 dan 19


akhirnya ...........   ::  

*pyuh ....

----------


## h3ln1k

om asfens masih salah om oma tuh no. 6 bisa tapi nomer 19 udah di book om budi indon3sia

----------


## asfenv

06 dan 16 deh...

Thanks ya,..maaf tadi baru pulang makan siang,....

----------


## h3ln1k

oke oke dimaafkan om   ::   ::   lanjut peserta berikutnya

----------


## doddy

rekapnya om helmi

----------


## h3ln1k

> rekapnya om helmi


lagi diedit bentar lagi upload   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

update rekap :












Tata Cara Pemilihan Baby Kujyaku Keeping Contest .
1. Pemilihan koi berdasarkan no pendaftaran, pemilihan di mulai dari no Pendaftaran 1,2,3 Dan seterusnya.
2. Apabila terjadi pemilih belum sempat/lupa memilih ikan, maka proses pemilihan di tunda dulu, dan saya akan berusah menghubungi pemilih tersebut
2. Dalam hal pemilih ikan tidak sempat Online, pemilih boleh mewakilkan kepada rekan yang lain.
2. Pemilih menyebutkan Nama dan No. ikan yang dipilih, *Misal "Ananda, No.1"*
3. waktu pemilihan Akan dimulai hari *Kamis 22 Januari 2009 Jam 00:00 Waktu Server*, Dengan tujuan pemilih bisa memantapkan pilihan
4. Pemilih boleh mengganti ikan dengan catatan semua pemilih sudah melakukan pemilihan, dan hanya diberikan 1 kali kesempatan untuk mengganti ikan
5. Hal-hal yang mengenai penjurian dan waktu keeping contest akan di umumkan setelah semua pemilihan telah dilakukan.

----------


## ari-radja

Lanjuuuut....................................  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

om irsan om tora barusan sms saya pilih ikan no. 22

----------


## doddy

Lanjut...... ayo nonx waktunya milih.... (he.... bukan moderator kok   ::  maap ya)

----------


## h3ln1k

ayo nonx ndang milih   ::   ::

----------


## asfenv

Om Irsan,...  No HP KU: 0811923415

Thanks ya OM.....

----------


## tenonx

aku pilih no 13 aja... moga2 ga bawa sial   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Lanjut...... ayo nonx waktunya milih.... (he.... bukan moderator kok   maap ya)


tenong lagi rebutan milih ikan ama aku neh om dod  di YM  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

no. 15 bungkusss om irsan   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

alvin belom lho

----------


## tenonx

> alvin belom lho


kata temenku.... orang sabar ki subur kok om   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

njiss ... jadi deg-degan ...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> alvin belom lho


  ::   ::   nunggu om alvin ya om

----------


## doddy

> Originally Posted by doddy
> 
> alvin belom lho
> 
> 
>     nunggu om alvin ya om


Sabar   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by doddy
> 
> ...


ini website nya om alvin (sugureta_koi) om http://koiofindonesia.com/About_Koi_of_Indonesia.html tuh ada nomer telpon nya kalo mau ngebel   ::

----------


## asfenv

Om Irsan,..
kebetulan liburan tgl 24 - 26 neh ada rencana mau jalan jalan refreshing, pusing urusan kantor,..

kebetulan pingin jalan jalan sambil liat hobby,..

Om Irsan Di jogya dimana persis tempatnya dan kolam nya, kalau jadi saya mau coba mampir, mau berkunjung, mana tau ada jodoh koi yg lain disana...he..he..he..

tolong PM saya OM alamat Om irsan dan No.HP yg bisa dikontek,..saya belum pernah ke jogya, 
mungkin harus diguide om Irsan neh,..he..he..thanks ya Om, biar sekalian makin akrab sesama pecinta Koi,..

rekan rekan yg lain ada yg mau ikut gak...?


Thanks om Irsan  ( bila gak keberatan lhoo Om...  ::  )

----------


## h3ln1k

update rekap :












Tata Cara Pemilihan Baby Kujyaku Keeping Contest .
1. Pemilihan koi berdasarkan no pendaftaran, pemilihan di mulai dari no Pendaftaran 1,2,3 Dan seterusnya.
2. Apabila terjadi pemilih belum sempat/lupa memilih ikan, maka proses pemilihan di tunda dulu, dan saya akan berusah menghubungi pemilih tersebut
2. Dalam hal pemilih ikan tidak sempat Online, pemilih boleh mewakilkan kepada rekan yang lain.
2. Pemilih menyebutkan Nama dan No. ikan yang dipilih, *Misal "Ananda, No.1"*
3. waktu pemilihan Akan dimulai hari *Kamis 22 Januari 2009 Jam 00:00 Waktu Server*, Dengan tujuan pemilih bisa memantapkan pilihan
4. Pemilih boleh mengganti ikan dengan catatan semua pemilih sudah melakukan pemilihan, dan hanya diberikan 1 kali kesempatan untuk mengganti ikan
5. Hal-hal yang mengenai penjurian dan waktu keeping contest akan di umumkan setelah semua pemilihan telah dilakukan.

Kontestan selanjutnya   ::   :
09. Alvin
10. Doddy
11. Doddy
12. Nox
13. indon3sia
14. papaandra
15. indon3sia
16. papaandra
17. Juloi
18. topkoifarm
19. Karhoma
20. Wahyu
21. ari-radja

----------


## doddy

Om Helmy tak bobok siang sek yo, engko digugah yo   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

kalo alamat om Irsan bisa diliat di profilenya om, coba klik di nickname nya   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Om Helmy tak bobok siang sek yo, engko digugah yo


  ::   ::   aku paling sampe jam 15.30 om pulang kalo ga nitip nomer ama tenonx atau om irsan kayak tadi torajiro nitip ke aku om   ::

----------


## doddy

> Originally Posted by doddy
> 
> Om Helmy tak bobok siang sek yo, engko digugah yo     
> 
> 
>     aku paling sampe jam 15.30 om pulang kalo ga nitip nomer ama tenonx atau om irsan kayak tadi torajiro nitip ke aku om


aku masuk sehari kok gantikan teman yg cuti... jadi ampe malam. TQ

----------


## h3ln1k

ini om alvin online kok mana ya tadi kok ga milih   ::

----------


## torajiro

> om irsan om tora barusan sms saya pilih ikan no. 22


Thx om..

----------


## sugureta_koi

Wuih cepet bgt ... udah sampe giliran saya.
Yo wis...aku pilih .. hmmm .. cap cip cup ... 
nomor 14 deh ... 

NEXT...

----------


## sugureta_koi

> ini om alvin online kok mana ya tadi kok ga milih



 :P  Hehehe... lagi cap cip cup oom h3ln1k

----------


## h3ln1k

ayo giliran om dod   ::

----------


## torajiro

Ngomong2 no 22 tu yg mana ya?  ::  maklum pilih e via hp.gambare ga jls,apalagi tulisane malah ga ketok..  ::  moga2 no ini no keberuntungan.. Biar ikane bagus..  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ini om alvin online kok mana ya tadi kok ga milih  
> 
> 
> 
>  :P  Hehehe... lagi cap cip cup oom h3ln1k


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

Ngomong2 tiap peserta mesti beda ya pilih nya? Klo pas sama gmn?

----------


## h3ln1k

> Ngomong2 no 22 tu yg mana ya?  maklum pilih e via hp.gambare ga jls,apalagi tulisane malah ga ketok..  moga2 no ini no keberuntungan.. Biar ikane bagus..


ngko jam 6 nganggo pc kan jelas   ::

----------


## tenonx

mau ga mau harus beda   ::   ::   ::   ::  
sama ya gpp cuman yg urutannya di belakang harus ngantri... 
klo udah dibungkus orang lain duluan mo bilang apa   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> Ngomong2 no 22 tu yg mana ya?  maklum pilih e via hp.gambare ga jls,apalagi tulisane malah ga ketok..  moga2 no ini no keberuntungan.. Biar ikane bagus.. 
> 
> 
> ngko jam 6 nganggo pc kan jelas


ok om.moga2 ae bagus ikan e..  ::

----------


## torajiro

> mau ga mau harus beda      
> sama ya gpp cuman yg urutannya di belakang harus ngantri... 
> klo udah dibungkus orang lain duluan mo bilang apa


o.. Gitu toh..

----------


## torajiro

Trus klo ikan yg d pilih tiba2 mati gmn om?  ::

----------


## tenonx

mati dimana??? dimakan biawak??   ::   ::   ::   ::  
klo udah nyampe rumah... tanggungan yg beli. tp klo masih di dealer biasanya diganti atau refund   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

25 dan 1

----------


## torajiro

> mati dimana??? dimakan biawak??      
> klo udah nyampe rumah... tanggungan yg beli. tp klo masih di dealer biasanya diganti atau refund


maksud e? Duit e d balikin atau d suruh pilih yg Laen lagi?lha klo dah kepilih semua yg Laen gmn? D ganti ikan Laen? D pilihin dealer nya?

----------


## torajiro

Mati d dealer om maksud e.klo dlm perjalanan?

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> mati dimana??? dimakan biawak??      
> klo udah nyampe rumah... tanggungan yg beli. tp klo masih di dealer biasanya diganti atau refund   
> 
> 
> maksud e? Duit e d balikin atau d suruh pilih yg Laen lagi?lha klo dah kepilih semua yg Laen gmn? D ganti ikan Laen? D pilihin dealer nya?


biasa nya kalau mati sebelum berangkat di kasih ikan yg the best   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Mati d dealer om maksud e.klo dlm perjalanan?


kalau dalam perjalanan mati GM. kecuali ada kecelakaan yg ngirim

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> Mati d dealer om maksud e.klo dlm perjalanan?
> 
> 
> kalau dalam perjalanan mati GM. kecuali ada kecelakaan yg ngirim


eh siapa tau kena penyakit jantung om..  ::

----------


## doddy

kok gak ada kelanjutannya yg antri nih?

----------


## mrbunta

sakit jantung?   ::   ::   ::    GM 
Kecuali kena stroke   ::   ::   ::  

yang antri yg antri. mana nih. om doddy wes gak sabar   ::

----------


## torajiro

> sakit jantung?       GM 
> Kecuali kena stroke     
> 
> yang antri yg antri. mana nih. om doddy wes gak sabar


koi ga punya jantung ya om? Maklum dulu wkt sekolah biologi ku dpt jelek.. He3x..

----------


## mrbunta

gak pernah nemu i sakit jantung.  :P

----------


## torajiro

> gak pernah nemu i sakit jantung.  :P


bagus lah klo gt.. ^ ^

----------


## mrbunta

maksudnya gak ngerti   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> maksudnya gak ngerti


o..

----------


## doddy

> sakit jantung?       GM 
> Kecuali kena stroke     
> 
> yang antri yg antri. mana nih. om doddy wes gak sabar


bukan saya om. saya udah pilih kok

----------


## indon3sia

gak ada yg update giliran sapa nech....

----------


## torajiro

> gak ada yg update giliran sapa nech....


saya jg ga tau om..  ::

----------


## indon3sia

giliran nox .... sapa itu?

----------


## doddy

Om Helmi..... update.....giliran siapa.....?

----------


## mrbunta

om helmi kena demam kujaku. ngajar, tidur, makan semua terbayang kujaku   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

sori ga bisa update fotonya koneksi terbatas kalo dirumah gini   ::   ::  
Kontestan selanjutnya  ::  :
09. Alvin no.14
10. Doddy no.1
11. Doddy no.25
12. Nox
13. indon3sia
14. papaandra
15. indon3sia
16. papaandra
17. Juloi
18. topkoifarm
19. Karhoma
20. Wahyu
21. ari-radja

----------


## mrbunta

wuih sek kurang banyak ya. keliatannya besok baru kelar ini. jadi bisa bobok dulu ahhhhhhh  ::

----------


## topkoifarm

kapan ya giliran ai.....  ::   ::  ...pilihanku abis semua..  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  .,,,siapa tau gambarnya ditambah 5 ekor ,,,,pas giliran saya,,,  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

ada tambahan 5. muantap muantap ya om. jadi aku bisa ikut lagi   ::

----------


## torajiro

hua...  ::   ::   ::   aku salah pilih koi..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

ngarep2 seh,,,,be e ono bonus,,,,kan seng mbuncit2(ngalah)tuo2....kalah cepet ambek arek2 nom....mestine ono extra pilihan ne...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

oh...tidak..!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

wuih aku yo pengen rek meski sek enom   ::

----------


## torajiro

gara2 pilih nya via HP tadi..  ::   ::   ::   aku salah ngitung...  ::   ::   ::   habis nga keliatan angkanya sih..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> oh...tidak..!


cup cup cup. jok nangis lah. nanti kan isa tukar. kalau yg laen udah pada milih dan masih ada sisa   ::

----------


## torajiro

frustasi nih saat buka lewat pc..   ::   ::   cuman bisa benggong..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

nama e ae kolas  :P

----------


## doddy

> gara2 pilih nya via HP tadi..     aku salah ngitung...     habis nga keliatan angkanya sih..


Cup...cup...cup... ojo nangis tho mengko tak tukokno permen   ::  (jog aja lho)

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> oh...tidak..!    
> 
> 
> cup cup cup. jok nangis lah. nanti kan isa tukar. kalau yg laen udah pada milih dan masih ada sisa


paling2.. tinggal sisa yg jelek om..   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

sopo ngerti ...pak Irsan bikin kejutan,,,,,,no 18 S/d 21...boleh pilih 2 ekor..  ::   ::   ::   ::  ....jadi kapan2 waktu ngadain kontes lagi...nggak rebutan nomer awal...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

wuik mantafffffffff lek no belakang dapet 2 ekor. tapi yg 1 ekor lagi domas   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> kapan ya giliran ai.....   ...pilihanku abis semua..      .,,,siapa tau gambarnya ditambah 5 ekor ,,,,pas giliran saya,,,


itu namae berkah om..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> wuik mantafffffffff lek no belakang dapet 2 ekor. tapi yg 1 ekor lagi domas


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  ....eleng2 domas ....jaman biyen pernah tuku 1.....tak kiro barang antik.....jelalah,,,,,dek blitar sak ketaprek....murah banget,,,  ::   ::   ::  ....tau kebojok pisan..ta  ::

----------


## torajiro

> ....eleng2 domas ....jaman biyen pernah tuku 1.....tak kiro barang antik.....jelalah,,,,,dek blitar sak ketaprek....murah banget,,,    ....tau kebojok pisan..ta


  ::   ::   ::  ternyata guru bsr nya juga pernah ketipu toh..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> ....eleng2 domas ....jaman biyen pernah tuku 1.....tak kiro barang antik.....jelalah,,,,,dek blitar sak ketaprek....murah banget,,,    ....tau kebojok pisan..ta


gpp om buat pengalaman..  ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

iki threat e orang yo. kok jadi kacau balau.   ::

----------


## torajiro

> iki threat e orang yo. kok jadi kacau balau.


ga tau juga om.. terbawa suasana sih..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

ngomong2 giliran siapa nih yg milih? atau udah milih semua? nek dah milih kbeh saya mo ganti ah...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> ngomong2 giliran siapa nih yg milih? atau udah milih semua? nek dah milih kbeh saya mo ganti ah...


sek kurang akehhhhhhhh

----------


## topkoifarm

nek seng no.18 s/d no 21...oleh milih 2...yo gak uman,,,torajiro.. ::   ::   ::   ::  ....

----------


## mrbunta

tapi stok kan ada 40 om top jadi pasti uman lah

----------


## irsan

Rekan2 sabar dulu ya, Hari Internet saya ngadat jadi baru bisa online sekarang..
saya akan rekap dulu

----------


## torajiro

Moga2 ae pas aku mo milih ulang keluar foto2 kujaku the best nya..  ::

----------


## tenonx

> sori ga bisa update fotonya koneksi terbatas kalo dirumah gini


syukurin lo.... bisanya ngece  :P  :P  :P   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> sori ga bisa update fotonya koneksi terbatas kalo dirumah gini    
> 
> 
> syukurin lo.... bisanya ngece  :P  :P  :P


he3x.. pembalasan ya om..  ::

----------


## irsan

Hasil Pemilihan Koi..
01. indon3sia........ No. 19
02. Glenardo......... No. 3
03. mrbunta.......... No. 18
04. Asfenv............ No.6
05. Asfenv............ No.16
06. Torajiro........... No.22
07. tenonx............ No. 13
08. h3ln1k............. No.15
09. Alvin............... No.14
10. Doddy............. No.25
11. Doddy............. No.1
12. Nox................ No.
13. indon3sia......... No.
14. papaandra....... No.
15. indon3sia......... No.
16. papaandra....... No.
17. Juloi............... No.
18. topkoifarm....... No.
19. Karhoma.......... No.
20. Wahyu............ No.
21. ari-radja.......... No.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.

----------


## doddy

Betul sekali Om Irsan, silakan dilanjut yg ounya no antrian....

----------


## ari-radja

Lanjut.... om nox....

----------


## torajiro

> Hasil Pemilihan Koi..
> 01. indon3sia........ No. 19
> 02. Glenardo......... No. 3
> 03. mrbunta.......... No. 18
> 04. Asfenv............ No.6
> 05. Asfenv............ No.16
> 06. Torajiro........... No.22
> 07. tenonx............ No. 13
> 08. h3ln1k............. No.15
> ...


ayo..! Skrg giliran nya om nox nih yg pilih.kemana org e?

----------


## tenonx

aku udah milih kok ..... eh salah... nonx .....   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

rejeki yo....oleh,,sandan,,  ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

sandan jepit om??? pilihan terbaikku diembat ama gajah purba tuh   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## indon3sia

wuih kok ... jadi lama gene.... mana yah om nox.....

----------


## troy

om nox jd selebritis malam hari....

----------


## tenonx

sapa kemaren yg ngramal langsung selesai satu hari ya   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

aku masih punya jatah nungguin 2 lagi neh   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## indon3sia

ZZzzz......

----------


## irsan

om nox udah saya pm dari tadi sore dan ndak ada kabar beritanya, dilanjut aja om boed

----------


## indon3sia

> om nox udah saya pm dari tadi sore dan ndak ada kabar beritanya, dilanjut aja om boed


ok siap bos dengan senang hati... aq pilih 26 boss...

----------


## irsan

> Hasil Pemilihan Koi..
> 01. indon3sia........ No. 19
> 02. Glenardo......... No. 3
> 03. mrbunta.......... No. 18
> 04. Asfenv............ No.6
> 05. Asfenv............ No.16
> 06. Torajiro........... No.22
> 07. tenonx............ No. 13
> 08. h3ln1k............. No.15
> ...

----------


## ari-radja

Giliran papaandra. Wah melekan iki.

----------


## nox

sorry teman2.. baru sempet online nih..
saya pilih no 24

----------


## irsan

> Originally Posted by irsan
> 
> 
> Hasil Pemilihan Koi..
> 01. indon3sia........ No. 19
> 02. Glenardo......... No. 3
> 03. mrbunta.......... No. 18
> 04. Asfenv............ No.6
> 05. Asfenv............ No.16
> ...

----------


## wahyu

aduh om irsan pilihanku udah diambil doddy yg no 1  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
lainnya masih ada ga

----------


## irsan

Hasil Pemilihan Koi..
01. indon3sia........ No. 19
02. Glenardo......... No. 3
03. mrbunta.......... No. 18
04. Asfenv............ No.6
05. Asfenv............ No.16
06. Torajiro........... No.22
07. tenonx............ No. 13
08. h3ln1k............. No.15
09. Alvin............... No.14
10. Doddy............. No.25
11. Doddy............. No.1
12. Nox................ No. 24
13. indon3sia......... No. 26
14. papaandra....... No. 11 
15. indon3sia......... No.
16. papaandra....... No.
17. Juloi............... No.
18. topkoifarm....... No.
19. Karhoma.......... No.
20. Wahyu............ No.
21. ari-radja.......... No.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.

----------


## indon3sia

pilihan ke-3 jatuh ke nomor.... 4

----------


## irsan

Hasil Pemilihan Koi..
01. indon3sia........ No. 19
02. Glenardo......... No. 3
03. mrbunta.......... No. 18
04. Asfenv............ No.6
05. Asfenv............ No.16
06. Torajiro........... No.22
07. tenonx............ No. 13
08. h3ln1k............. No.15
09. Alvin............... No.14
10. Doddy............. No.25
11. Doddy............. No.1
12. Nox................ No. 24
13. indon3sia......... No. 26
14. papaandra....... No. 11
15. indon3sia......... No. 4
16. papaandra....... No. 2 (via PM )
17. Juloi............... No. 23 (via PM)
18. topkoifarm....... No.
19. Karhoma.......... No.
20. Wahyu............ No.
21. ari-radja.......... No.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.

----------


## doddy

> aduh om irsan pilihanku udah diambil doddy yg no 1         
> lainnya masih ada ga


Gak ada ya om Irsan   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

lho saiki giliran e om top
Om toppppppppppp. di tunggu kie

----------


## tenonx

wah gawat neh... om TOP kan biasa cuman malem tok onlinenya   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

wes tak sms nonx

----------


## torajiro

> wes tak sms nonx


om top nya d suruh milih sambil merem aja om..  ::

----------


## tenonx

> wes tak sms nonx


aku juga udah sms dr tadi pagi sebelum dikau bangun  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P

----------


## ari-radja

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> wes tak sms nonx
> 
> 
> om top nya d suruh milih sambil merem aja om..


Top tenan...............

----------


## irsan

tadi pagi jam 5 om top udah saya sms, jawabanya akan segera milih.. sabar ya om  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

bentar lagi online... udah balesin sms ku   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

aku no...10 ...ae......gak sido oleh 2 ta  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ari-radja

Hasil Pemilihan Koi..
01. indon3sia........ No. 19
02. Glenardo......... No. 3
03. mrbunta.......... No. 18
04. Asfenv............ No.6
05. Asfenv............ No.16
06. Torajiro........... No.22
07. tenonx............ No. 13
08. h3ln1k............. No.15
09. Alvin............... No.14
10. Doddy............. No.25
11. Doddy............. No.1
12. Nox................ No. 24
13. indon3sia......... No. 26
14. papaandra....... No. 11
15. indon3sia......... No. 4
16. papaandra....... No. 2 (via PM )
17. Juloi............... No. 23 (via PM)
18. topkoifarm....... No. 10
19. Karhoma.......... No.
20. Wahyu............ No.
21. ari-radja.......... No.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.

ayo, yang lanjutannya...

----------


## wahyu

aq kapah neh......ayo cepetan  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

om karhoma where are youuuuuuuuuu.................  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ari-radja

> om karhoma where are youuuuuuuuuu.................



Sabaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar..........................  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

*99,99% * 

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Nomer *9* om ...

----------


## wahyu

> *99,99% * 
> 
>        
> 
> Nomer *9* om ...



wa....pilihanku......nasib.....nasib  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

contest e iki seru tenan....

----------


## ari-radja

update
01. indon3sia........ No. 19
02. Glenardo......... No. 3
03. mrbunta.......... No. 18
04. Asfenv............ No.6
05. Asfenv............ No.16
06. Torajiro........... No.22
07. tenonx............ No. 13
08. h3ln1k............. No.15
09. Alvin............... No.14
10. Doddy............. No.25
11. Doddy............. No.1
12. Nox................ No. 24
13. indon3sia......... No. 26
14. papaandra....... No. 11
15. indon3sia......... No. 4
16. papaandra....... No. 2 (via PM )
17. Juloi............... No. 23 (via PM)
18. topkoifarm....... No. 10
19. Karhoma.......... No.9
20. Wahyu............ No.
21. ari-radja.......... No.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
lanjuuuuuuuuuuuut, om wahyu........

----------


## wahyu

> contest e iki seru tenan....


memang seru om......pilihanku abis.....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

om ari aq pusing neh........sabar ya om  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ari-radja

> om ari aq pusing neh........sabar ya om


Om, kita keeping koi untuk menghilangkan pusing lho, jadi jangan dibikin pusing  ::   ::   ::   ::  . Gitu aja kok repot (just kidding).............  ::   ::   ::   ::  Salat Jumat dulu ahhhhh......

----------


## tenonx

masih dipikir juga neh om wahyu???

kan udah ada kesempatan dr kemaren   ::   ::   ::   ::  
aku aja punya 16 daftar urutan yg mau kupilih   ::   ::   ::   ::  
ayo donk.... aku masih mau milih jg neh   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

pilihan yang masih ada 
No 5,7,8,12,17,20,21,27   ::

----------


## ari-radja

Monggoooooooooooo..........

----------


## Begichu

jd pengen..  ::  
nonton aja ah. ikannya byk yg mantap ya..  ::

----------


## tenonx

tenang Ed, masih ada nomer 29-40 kok   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
mau ? mau ? mau ?   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ari-radja

Makan siang lagi aahhhhhhhhh...........

----------


## tenonx

dimana pak??? ikuttttttttttttttttt   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ari-radja

> dimana pak??? ikuttttttttttttttttt


Di om irsan, sambil njupuk koi.

----------


## tenonx

waduh.... ikut pak... aku jg udah mo jalan ke sana neh   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ari-radja

Yok opo yen aku sik sing milih? Selak kebelet eh..., selak nyetak poster lomba koi nih....

----------


## tenonx

heheheh buat aku ga masalah... ini om Wahyu malah ngilang sih... minta di SKIP dulu aja po   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

aku jg meh milih lagi abis ini   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ari-radja

Ho-oh, diskip ae. Yen milih kesuwen, engko dikiro mikir negoro lho. Wong negoro ae sing mikir disambi turu kok.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Begichu

> tenang Ed, masih ada nomer 29-40 kok         
> mau ? mau ? mau ?


diskon 70% donk. klo ga,ga kebeli ne..  ::

----------


## irsan

om wahyu bingung ya.. jangan bingung om, kasihan om ari dari tadi udah tungguin..
Om Ari-raja pilih aja dulu deh..

----------


## ari-radja

Ok. Aku no 8 aja. Wis beres. Bar iki turu pules les.......  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> masih dipikir juga neh om wahyu???
> 
> kan udah ada kesempatan dr kemaren      
> aku aja punya 16 daftar urutan yg mau kupilih      
> ayo donk.... aku masih mau milih jg neh



om tenonx.....om ari sorry ya.......kalo pada nungguiin......makan siang dulu ah biar bisa mikir  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

aq no 8 aja wis.........  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Yok opo yen aku sik sing milih? Selak kebelet eh..., selak nyetak poster lomba koi nih....



om ari.....dicetak disemarang aja om  ::   ::   ::  ....aq udah milih nih...aq nungguin ikan selanjutnya  ::   ::

----------


## irsan

Om Wahyu, maaf karena ditunggu dan tidak milih2, maka kesempatan tadi saya udah berikan kepada om Ari-radja untuk memilih duluan. dan om Ari-Radja udah pilih No. 8.
Mohon Om Wahyu bisa Pilih Koi yang lain.. Terima kasih  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Begichu

dah om wahyu pilih yg lain aja. msih ada yg cakep2 kok.
ni saran dr newbie,drpd bingung..

atau

----------


## irsan

Sesuai Aturan bahwa Pemilih boleh mengganti koi 1 kali setelah semua pemilih menyelesaikan pilihannya..

mohon rekan2 mengisi daftar dibawah ini apabila akan mengganti ikan pilihannya:
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

Proses penggantian ikan akan dilakukan *Sabtu 24 Januari 2009 jam 9:00 s/d 21:00 Waktu Server*

----------


## mrbunta

> tenang Ed, masih ada nomer 29-40 kok         
> mau ? mau ? mau ?


lek ada no 29 - 40 ya mau lah

----------


## irsan

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> tenang Ed, masih ada nomer 29-40 kok         
> mau ? mau ? mau ?     
> 
> 
> lek ada no 29 - 40 ya mau lah


Stok habis om Mrbunta... soale peminat juga ndak bertambah menjadi 30 orang nih

----------


## topkoifarm

::   ::   ::   ::   ::  .....

----------


## wahyu

> dah om wahyu pilih yg lain aja. msih ada yg cakep2 kok.
> ni saran dr newbie,drpd bingung..
> 
> atau


yaaaaaa............udahlah aq pilih yg paling atas aja...gak tau nih nomer berapa...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> ...



ommmm irsan yg baik hati.........ada stok yg lainnya gak?  ::   ::   ::   ::  
mumpung aq mau kejogja nih  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

hehehehheeh just kidding tuh om   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## irsan

> ommmm irsan yg baik hati.........ada stok yg lainnya gak?     
> mumpung aq mau kejogja nih


Abis benar om..tinggal 6 ekor yang pulang kandang

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::   gak onok yg baru lagi kujaku e

----------


## irsan

Sesuai Aturan bahwa Pemilih boleh mengganti koi 1 kali setelah semua pemilih menyelesaikan pilihannya..

mohon rekan2 mengisi daftar dibawah ini apabila akan mengganti ikan pilihannya:
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

Proses penggantian ikan akan dilakukan *Sabtu 24 Januari 2009 jam 9:00 s/d 21:00 Waktu Server
*

Pembayaran bisa di lakukan mulai tanggal 26 Januari 2009 s/d 2 Pebruari 2009.
No Rekening BCA 4564803288 A/N Irsan, Ir. 
Sedangkan untuk biaya Ongkir kirim ditranfer setelah koi diterima.
Agar saya gampang mengecek pembayaran rekan2, mohon membayar ditambah dengan No ikan pilihan.
Misal OM doddy koi No. 1 dan 25 mohon Rp 300.026,-, Om Mrbunta Rp. 300.018,-

----------


## wahyu

> gak onok yg baru lagi kujaku e



ikutan ah......  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

ga jadi ganti deh...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

walah...gayane ae pengen ganti...pdhl mari entuk iwak sangking kesenengen sampe podo lali on line...

----------


## torajiro

> walah...gayane ae pengen ganti...pdhl mari entuk iwak sangking kesenengen sampe podo lali on line...


software opera mini d hp rusak om,trus tak delete. Jd ga bisa online lwt hp lagi deh.. tak cari2 software nya msh blm nemu buat tipe hp ku..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## irsan

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> walah...gayane ae pengen ganti...pdhl mari entuk iwak sangking kesenengen sampe podo lali on line...
> 
> 
> software opera mini d hp rusak om,trus tak delete. Jd ga bisa online lwt hp lagi deh.. tak cari2 software nya msh blm nemu buat tipe hp ku..


coba download di wap.getjar.com

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


thx om buat info nya. downloadnya hrs via hp?

----------


## torajiro

barusan tak buka lwt pc kok ga bisa ya?

----------


## irsan

> barusan tak buka lwt pc kok ga bisa ya?


http://wap.getjar.com ato http://www.getjar.com
bisa kok om, HPnya apa tak downloadke

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> barusan tak buka lwt pc kok ga bisa ya?
> 
> 
> http://wap.getjar.com ato http://www.getjar.com
> bisa kok om, HPnya apa tak downloadke


ok om tak coba e lagi...

----------


## torajiro

thx om,dah bisa kebuka...  ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

berhasil berhasil berhasil horeeeee.......   ::   ::   ::   ::  

beneran neh ga mau ganti????   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

lho jadi konsultasi computer. kena charge lho.   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> berhasil berhasil berhasil horeeeee.......      
> 
> beneran neh ga mau ganti????


liat2 dulu picture nya yg blm muncul om..  ::  soale kesempatan buat ganti cuma 1x.jd mesti d manfaatin sebaek2 e..  ::

----------


## torajiro

Lho.. Pake opera mini yg ini kok smily nya ga mo muncul ya.. Nti tak coba yg Laen aja deh.. Kemarin download dpt bbrp versi..

----------


## irsan

Untuk Pengiriman:
Ke Surabaya : Om Topkoifarm dan Om Mrbunta dalam 1 paket di kirim ke Om Topkoifarm
Ke Jakarta    : Om Glen, Om Asfenv, Om sugurate_koi, Om Karhoma ?
Ke Bandung   : Om Indon3sia, Om Nox DIkirim Kemana ?
Ke Semarang  : Om Doddy, Om H3ln1k, Om Wahyu ? Om h3ln1k minta dikirim ke om Doddy, Om Wahyu Gimana ?

----------


## torajiro

> Untuk Pengiriman:
> Ke Surabaya : Om Topkoifarm dan Om Mrbunta dalam 1 paket di kirim ke Om Topkoifarm
> Ke Jakarta    : Om Glen, Om Asfenv, Om sugurate_koi, Om Karhoma ?
> Ke Bandung   : Om Indon3sia, Om Nox DIkirim Kemana ?
> Ke Semarang  : Om Doddy, Om H3ln1k, Om Wahyu ? Om h3ln1k minta dikirim ke om Doddy, Om Wahyu Gimana ?


wah3x.. Dah mulai acara pembagian pengiriman nih.. ^ ^

----------


## Glenardo

> Untuk Pengiriman:
> Ke Surabaya : Om Topkoifarm dan Om Mrbunta dalam 1 paket di kirim ke Om Topkoifarm
> Ke Jakarta    : Om Glen, Om Asfenv, Om sugurate_koi, Om Karhoma ?
> Ke Bandung   : Om Indon3sia, Om Nox DIkirim Kemana ?
> Ke Semarang  : Om Doddy, Om H3ln1k, Om Wahyu ? Om h3ln1k minta dikirim ke om Doddy, Om Wahyu Gimana ?


Asik  ::   ::  , Om Irsan titik point pengambilan Jakarta itu kalau dengan Herona Express di Stasiun Kota Jakarta. Saya tak keberatan untuk mengambil asalkan ga banjir walaupun di hari kantor   ::   ::  (mumpung si Bos lagi tak di negara kita). Atau mau bertemu semua nya di stasiun kota malah lebih ok...  ::   ::  

Lokasi saya di Kelapa Gading, Om Karhoma di Jatinegara, Om Alvin Sugureta di Jakarta Barat (Deket Puri Indah kalo ga salah), kalao Om Asfenv saya ga tau.

Mohon di konfirmasi untuk jadwal pengiriman..Karena 99%, tanggal 31 January 2009 - 1 February 2009 saya tak di Jakarta.

Terima kasih

Salam

----------


## wahyu

> Untuk Pengiriman:
> Ke Surabaya : Om Topkoifarm dan Om Mrbunta dalam 1 paket di kirim ke Om Topkoifarm
> Ke Jakarta    : Om Glen, Om Asfenv, Om sugurate_koi, Om Karhoma ?
> Ke Bandung   : Om Indon3sia, Om Nox DIkirim Kemana ?
> Ke Semarang  : Om Doddy, Om H3ln1k, Om Wahyu ? Om h3ln1k minta dikirim ke om Doddy, Om Wahyu Gimana ?


ke Doddy aja gak papa........

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by irsan
> 
> Untuk Pengiriman:
> Ke Surabaya : Om Topkoifarm dan Om Mrbunta dalam 1 paket di kirim ke Om Topkoifarm
> Ke Jakarta    : Om Glen, Om Asfenv, Om sugurate_koi, Om Karhoma ?
> Ke Bandung   : Om Indon3sia, Om Nox DIkirim Kemana ?
> Ke Semarang  : Om Doddy, Om H3ln1k, Om Wahyu ? Om h3ln1k minta dikirim ke om Doddy, Om Wahyu Gimana ?
> 
> 
> ...


lho.. Bukan e kontes nya berlangsung selama 6bln?

----------


## nox

> lho.. Bukan e kontes nya berlangsung selama 6bln?


dikirim nya masih 6 bulan lagi kan ?

saya di kirim ke bdg.. tp 6 bulan lagi yah... kolam nya penuh..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> lho.. Bukan e kontes nya berlangsung selama 6bln?
> 
> 
> dikirim nya masih 6 bulan lagi kan ?
> 
> saya di kirim ke bdg.. tp 6 bulan lagi yah... kolam nya penuh..


kok bisa penuh? Dpt momongan burayak koi ya om?

----------


## irsan

> Originally Posted by nox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> ...


Ini Khan bukan GO om, tapi keeping contest, di besarin di kolam sendiri2..

----------


## torajiro

> Ini Khan bukan GO om, tapi keeping contest, di besarin di kolam sendiri2..


o.. Begitu toh.. He3x.. Maklum Jd d kirim nya skrg trus d bsrin d t4 kita selama 6bln ya.trus?ikan kita kirim balik lagi?

----------


## irsan

> Originally Posted by irsan
> 
> Ini Khan bukan GO om, tapi keeping contest, di besarin di kolam sendiri2..
> 
> 
> o.. Begitu toh.. He3x.. Maklum Jd d kirim nya skrg trus d bsrin d t4 kita selama 6bln ya.trus?ikan kita kirim balik lagi?


Nanti di photo, lalu di pilih dari 21 kujyaku yang bgs mendapatkan juara 1, 2, dan 3..
dan ada hadiahnya walau ndak besar2 yang penting just for fun

----------


## nox

> Nanti di photo, lalu di pilih dari 21 kujyaku yang bgs mendapatkan juara 1, 2, dan 3..
> dan ada hadiahnya walau ndak besar2 yang penting just for fun


oooo gitu.. sorry selama ini salah ngerti....
bisa nge kost dulu di kolam om irsan ? hehehehe   ::   ::   ::

----------


## irsan

> Nanti di photo, lalu di pilih dari 21 kujyaku yang bgs mendapatkan juara 1, 2, dan 3..
> dan ada hadiahnya walau ndak besar2 yang penting just for fun
> 			
> 		
> 
> oooo gitu.. sorry selama ini salah ngerti....
> bisa nge kost dulu di kolam om irsan ? hehehehe


jangan lama2, soale nanti jadi ndak enak, karne di penjual juga merangkap peserta.  ::   ::

----------


## nox

Om, di kirim aja deh koi nya  ::   ::  . 
@om indonesia,
Ngirim nya bareng yuk, 
Bandung nya dimana? Saya di padalarang.

----------


## indon3sia

> Om, di kirim aja deh koi nya   . 
> @om indonesia,
> Ngirim nya bareng yuk, 
> Bandung nya dimana? Saya di padalarang.



kirim aja pak irsan pake herona, paling juga ambil di stasiun kebon kawung
pak nox mangga kang  abdi di nanjung nu arah stadion jalak harupat.. paling ambil jam 8 pagi di stasion kalao  di kirim malem...

----------


## irsan

> Untuk Pengiriman:
> Ke Surabaya : Om Topkoifarm dan Om Mrbunta dalam 1 paket di kirim ke Om Topkoifarm
> Ke Jakarta    : Om Glen, Om Asfenv, Om sugurate_koi, Om Karhoma ?
> Ke Bandung   : Om Indon3sia, Om Nox DIkirim Kemana ? Om Nox ikut Om Indon3sia 
> Ke Semarang  : Om Doddy, Om H3ln1k, Om Wahyu ? Om h3ln1k minta dikirim ke om Doddy, Om Wahyu Gimana ?



Konfirmasi :
Ke Surabaya status udah OK, Om Mrbunta dan Om Topkoifarm kirim bersama2, yang ambil om Topkoifarm
Ke Bandung Status Udah OK, Om Indon3sia dan Om Nox kirim Bersama2, yang ambil om Indon3sia
Ke Semarang Status udah Ok, Om Doddy, Om H3ln1k, dan Om wahyu, kirim bersama2, yang ambil Om Doddy
Ke Jakarta status belum OK, Om Glen, Om Sugurate_koi, Om Karhoma, kirim bersama2 yang ambil siapa ?
Untuk om Asfenv mau ikut sekalian ato kirim sendiri.
Ke Tangerang, Om Juloi kemungkinan kirim sendiri dan ambil sendiri
ke Solo, Om Ari-radja dikirim ato ambil kerumah?
ke Lasem, om Torajiro, koi dikirim ke om Doddy trus ambil sendiri ke semarang, ato kirim langsung ke Lasem (blum ada info travel)

Tolong di bantu proses pengiriman, terutama buat rekan2 yang ingin dikirim bareng2 dalam 1 kantong plastik, hitung2 irit ongkir dan stereoform

----------


## torajiro

> ke Lasem, om Torajiro, koi dikirim ke om Doddy trus ambil sendiri ke semarang, ato kirim langsung ke Lasem (blum ada info travel)
> 
> Tolong di bantu proses pengiriman, terutama buat rekan2 yang ingin dikirim bareng2 dalam 1 kantong plastik, hitung2 irit ongkir dan stereoform


semarang - lasem msh 3,5-4jam perjlnan om.lbh baek kirim lgsg Lsm aja.coba hub pahala express om.saudara ku pernah kirim paket jkt-lsm lwt pahala.cuman ga tau,kirim ikan bisa/nga.

----------


## torajiro

Atau Lewat artajaya aja om,telp nya 02171310127.yg ini tetanggaku..he3x..

----------


## torajiro

Atau Lewat artajaya aja om,telp nya 02171310127.yg ini tetanggaku..he3x..

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by irsan
> 
> ...


sapa tau hadiah utama gak muluk muluk yah induk nya lah   ::

----------


## Glenardo

> Originally Posted by irsan
> 
> Untuk Pengiriman:
> Ke Surabaya : Om Topkoifarm dan Om Mrbunta dalam 1 paket di kirim ke Om Topkoifarm
> Ke Jakarta    : Om Glen, Om Asfenv, Om sugurate_koi, Om Karhoma ?
> Ke Bandung   : Om Indon3sia, Om Nox DIkirim Kemana ? Om Nox ikut Om Indon3sia 
> Ke Semarang  : Om Doddy, Om H3ln1k, Om Wahyu ? Om h3ln1k minta dikirim ke om Doddy, Om Wahyu Gimana ?
> 
> 
> ...


Om Irsan yang sudah cukup repot, makasih loh buat Keeping Contestnya
Bagaimana kalau di kasi tahu estimasi pengiriman dari Jogya? Jadi peserta bisa koordinasi, melihat siapa yang jadwal nya paling lowong (kalau di hari kerja sampainya).

Terima kasih

Salam

----------


## irsan

> Atau Lewat artajaya aja om,telp nya 02171310127.yg ini tetanggaku..he3x..


Om torajiro, saya khan di yogya om bukan di jakarta..coba nanti saya cari ada tidak travel yang dari yogya lasem

----------


## irsan

> Originally Posted by irsan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by irsan
> 
> ...

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> Atau Lewat artajaya aja om,telp nya 02171310127.yg ini tetanggaku..he3x..
> 
> 
> Om torajiro, saya khan di yogya om bukan di jakarta..coba nanti saya cari ada tidak travel yang dari yogya lasem


ups.. Saya kira d jkt.he3x.. Ok2 ntar tak bantu cari. 
Oiya,klo ga salah d page1 d sebut bhw nilai ikan tsb Rp300rb.uang tsb d transfer sekalian biaya kirim? Kpn?ke mana?

----------


## torajiro

Om barusan saya telp BALI PRIMA travel.kata nya dia ada e Smg-Lsm-Sby aja.trus dia rekomendasi kan SLAMET travel,katanya link nya cuman Smg-jogja.trus saya tanya travel Laen yg bisa kirim jogja-Lsm.kata nya ga ada yg bisa om.gmn? Apa mesti kirim 2x? Ntar coba cari expedisi Laen aja Selain travel.d jogja ada bus pahala kencana?klo ada rasae  bisa pake pahala express.

----------


## sugureta_koi

Oom Irsan,

kirim paket Herona aja yang semalem sampe ...
Saya sih bisa jemput di Stasiun Kota... Biasanya jam 9 pagi sudah sampai.

Ikan sudah dipisah plastik sewaktu atau dijadiin 1 plastik oom Irsan ?

Untuk pak Glen, Pak asfenv, dan Oom Karhoma mungkin juga mau jemput di stasiun kota ? 
Atau saya bawa ke kolam siapa gitu yang agak di tengah jakarta untuk selanjutnya di berikan ke ownernya masing-masing.

----------


## irsan

> Oom Irsan,
> 
> kirim paket Herona aja yang semalem sampe ...
> Saya sih bisa jemput di Stasiun Kota... Biasanya jam 9 pagi sudah sampai.
> 
> Ikan sudah dipisah plastik sewaktu atau dijadiin 1 plastik oom Irsan ?
> 
> Untuk pak Glen, Pak asfenv, dan Oom Karhoma mungkin juga mau jemput di stasiun kota ? 
> Atau saya bawa ke kolam siapa gitu yang agak di tengah jakarta untuk selanjutnya di berikan ke ownernya masing-masing.


Jadi 1 Kantong Plastik dan 1 stereoform, biar lebih irit ongkir om. jadi begitu sampe harus di buka dan dibagi2 dan perlu tabung oksigen, kantong plastik dan karet buat koi yg lain saya siapkan di dalam stereoform

Kalo dipisah-pisah berarti khan tidak irit ongkos kirim, jadinya 1 orang bisa 100-125rb
kalo di jadikan 1 berarti om glen, asfenv, dan karhoma biaya semua jadi 125-140rb / 3 = 40rb

----------


## sugureta_koi

ya dijadiin 1 plastik aja oom...saya bisa bawa oksigennya. 
Mau langsung dibagi-bagi di stasiun gitu ? ... susah kayaknya.
Mending dari Stasiun Kota dibawa ke tempat salah satu peserta untuk di pisahkan.

Bagaimana Team Jakarta ?   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> ya dijadiin 1 plastik aja oom...saya bisa bawa oksigennya. 
> Mau langsung dibagi-bagi di stasiun gitu ? ... susah kayaknya.
> Mending dari Stasiun Kota dibawa ke tempat salah satu peserta untuk di pisahkan.
> 
> Bagaimana Team Jakarta ?


kayak bagi2 angpau isi oxigen   ::

----------


## nox

@om irsan,
ikan saya bisa dipisahin plastik nya ?
rumah saya dan om indonesia ada di dua ujung bandung yg berlawanan
(rumah saya malah udah bukan bandung hehehehe)  ::   ::  

@om indonesia,
punten om.. saya ngga begitu ngerti jalan daerah sana(maklum kkuper) , 
kayanya mending ketemu di stasion ambil masing2..

thanxx
Nico

----------


## Glenardo

> ya dijadiin 1 plastik aja oom...saya bisa bawa oksigennya. 
> Mau langsung dibagi-bagi di stasiun gitu ? ... susah kayaknya.
> Mending dari Stasiun Kota dibawa ke tempat salah satu peserta untuk di pisahkan.
> 
> Bagaimana Team Jakarta ?



Roger Team Jakarta, Om Alvin. Mohon di infokan saja hari nya, mohon minggu ini sebelum Jumat 30 January 2009. ( Selasa - Jumat 30 January 2009, free time sebelum jam 12 siang   ::   ::   ::  )

Fleksibel, kalau jam dan hari cocok, saya bisa luangkan waktu untuk drop ke rumah om Karhoma di Pramuka. Tapi kalau Om Asfeny, saya no idea.

Terima kasih

Salam

----------


## Glenardo

Hmmm..Seprtinya mayoritas  peserta memohon agar di kirim bersamaan dalam 1 stereofom namun berbeda kantungan plastik. 

Secara pribadi, memang ini ok loh walaupun biaya kirim naik karena berat air bertambah. Biar masing2 Kujaku dapet seat Business Class gt loh

Salam  ::   ::

----------


## asfenv

Om, Rumah ku di sekitar kebon jeruk RCTI  Jakarta, 

kalau om om gak keberatan, aku ikut aja, di kirim disekitar jakarta ditengah tengah, nanti aku coba ambil kerumah om om,.....aku biasanya kalau hari kerja pulang nya agak malam, aku usahakan nanti aku ambil setelah pulang kerja.

thanks ya OM

NO. HP ku: 0811923415

----------


## irsan

> Hmmm..Seprtinya mayoritas  peserta memohon agar di kirim bersamaan dalam 1 stereofom namun berbeda kantungan plastik. 
> 
> Secara pribadi, memang ini ok loh walaupun biaya kirim naik karena berat air bertambah. Biar masing2 Kujaku dapet seat Business Class gt loh
> 
> Salam


Om glen, kalo 1 steroform dikasih beberapa kantong plastik kelihatannya ndak bisa masuk 2 kantong plastik, kecuali pake plastik yg kecil, kalo plastik kecil kandungan oksigennya juga kecil

Lebih baik dibawa oleh om Alvin ke rumah, nanti om glen, om karhoma dan om asfenv ambil ketempat om alvin, nanti ndak malah tunggu2 an di stasiun, dan saya juga kontak om alvin aja kalo mau kirim, begitu lebih baik ya?

Ato mau dikirim sendiri2 juga saya ndak keberatan, saya manut aja om

Kalo semarang dan Surabaya udah beres, semarang saya kirim ke Om doddy, Om H3ln1k dan Om Wahyu ambil ke rumah Om Doddy, surabaya saya kirim ke tempat om Topkoifarm, Om mrbunta ambil ke tempat om topkoifarm.

----------


## irsan

*Hasil Final Pemilihan Baby Kujyaku Keeping Contest adalah sebagai berikut:*










Status Pembayara:
01. indon3sia........ No. 19
02. Glenardo......... No. 3	_Paid_
03. mrbunta.......... No. 18
04. Asfenv............ No.6
05. Asfenv............ No.16
06. Torajiro........... No.22
07. tenonx............ No. 13
08. h3ln1k............. No.15
09. Alvin............... No.14
10. Doddy............. No.25
11. Doddy............. No.1
12. Nox................ No.24
13. indon3sia......... No.26
14. papaandra....... No.11
15. indon3sia......... No. 4
16. papaandra....... No. 2
17. Juloi............... No. 23
18. topkoifarm....... No.	 10    _Paid_
19. Karhoma.......... No. 9
20. Wahyu............ No. 12
21. ari-radja.......... No. 8

----------


## sugureta_koi

> Om, Rumah ku di sekitar kebon jeruk RCTI  Jakarta, 
> 
> kalau om om gak keberatan, aku ikut aja, di kirim disekitar jakarta ditengah tengah, nanti aku coba ambil kerumah om om,.....aku biasanya kalau hari kerja pulang nya agak malam, aku usahakan nanti aku ambil setelah pulang kerja.
> 
> thanks ya OM
> 
> NO. HP ku: 0811923415


Wah cocok .. rumah saya di kebon jeruk interkon. :P 
Kapan sih mau dikirimnya oom Irsan ?

----------


## torajiro

> Kalo semarang dan Surabaya udah beres, semarang saya kirim ke Om doddy, Om H3ln1k dan Om Wahyu ambil ke rumah Om Doddy, surabaya saya kirim ke tempat om Topkoifarm, Om mrbunta ambil ke tempat om topkoifarm.


yg ke lasem nya gmn ya om?keliatan e ga ada travel yg lgsg dr jogja-lsm tuh.

----------


## torajiro

Tadi pagi sy telp travel bali prima katae ga ada link ke jogja.tp d kwitansi pembayaran e tak liat kok ada ya..? Bali Prima 
jl pandean 22 jogja
telp (0274)411252, 7821909.tolong ntar d cek lagi aja om yg d jogja.

----------


## Glenardo

> Originally Posted by asfenv
> 
> Om, Rumah ku di sekitar kebon jeruk RCTI  Jakarta, 
> 
> kalau om om gak keberatan, aku ikut aja, di kirim disekitar jakarta ditengah tengah, nanti aku coba ambil kerumah om om,.....aku biasanya kalau hari kerja pulang nya agak malam, aku usahakan nanti aku ambil setelah pulang kerja.
> 
> thanks ya OM
> 
> NO. HP ku: 0811923415
> ...



Wah ini juga pas...Gimana yah Om Alvin, saya lumayan dekat dan ada waktu untuk minggu ini. Jadi kupikir bagaimana kalau kita bertemu di stasiun Kota, lalu saya bawa air,plastik dan stereoform  dan om Alvin bawa oksigen. Di bagi disana yang bagian om Karhoma dan saya. Lalu saya drop langsung ke Om Karhoma. Btw mana yah om Karhoma? Di tunggu opini dari Om Karhoma...

Terima kasih

_Menunggu kapan yah mao dikirimnya_

----------


## irsan

> Originally Posted by sugureta_koi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by asfenv
> 
> ...


Untuk Jakarta saya kirim hari selasa sampai jakarta hari rabu pagi jam 7 Pagi

----------


## Glenardo

Untuk Jakarta saya kirim hari selasa sampai jakarta hari rabu pagi jam 7[/quote]

Siaap..Bagaimana Om Alvin dan Om Karhoma?

----------


## indon3sia

untuk yg bandung kapan om...

----------


## ari-radja

Saya ambil ke rumah om Irsan aja. Tolong alamat lengkapnya di mana, biar diambil sopir saya. Saya setiap hari kan ngantor di Jogja. Tks.

Salam,

ari radja

----------


## irsan

> untuk yg bandung kapan om...


rencana hari rabu, nanti saya kabarin lagi ya om boed

----------


## irsan

> Saya ambil ke rumah om Irsan aja. Tolong alamat lengkapnya di mana, biar diambil sopir saya. Saya setiap hari kan ngantor di Jogja. Tks.
> 
> Salam,
> 
> ari radja


Denah rumah saya udah saya PM om ari

----------


## irsan

> Tadi pagi sy telp travel bali prima katae ga ada link ke jogja.tp d kwitansi pembayaran e tak liat kok ada ya..? Bali Prima 
> jl pandean 22 jogja
> telp (0274)411252, 7821909.tolong ntar d cek lagi aja om yg d jogja.


Om torajiro, dari yk-lasem ndak ada om, yang ada surbaya-lasem... coba saya cari2 info dulu ya om

----------


## h3ln1k

ikannya torajiro kirim ke surabaya aja lakwes daripada ke lasem ga ada yang bisa anter kesana   ::   ::   atau mau mau ambil ke semarang torasudiro?   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> Tadi pagi sy telp travel bali prima katae ga ada link ke jogja.tp d kwitansi pembayaran e tak liat kok ada ya..? Bali Prima 
> jl pandean 22 jogja
> telp (0274)411252, 7821909.tolong ntar d cek lagi aja om yg d jogja.
> 
> 
> Om torajiro, dari yk-lasem ndak ada om, yang ada surbaya-lasem... coba saya cari2 info dulu ya om


Waduh.. Trus gmn ya..? Nti tak cari2 info lagi aja deh.klo lewat tiki bisa ga ya?he3x..

----------


## torajiro

om klo ga ada travel jogja-lasem pake jogja-rembang aja,gpp. ntar brg e tak ambil di kantornya..  ::   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

> Siaap..Bagaimana Om Alvin dan Om Karhoma?


Sori baru bales om Glen, gak ngikutin soalnya Sabtu - Minggu lagi dolanan ke luar kota   ::  
Kalo om Alvin udah siap dgn plastik+oksigen saya juga kemungkinan masih bisa ambil langsung ke statsiun kota, seandainya saya gak bisa ke sana mungkin akan titip ke om Glen, secara tempatnya paling deket dgn saya. Kalo om Alvin posisi di mana ya?

----------


## Glenardo

> Originally Posted by Glenardo
> 
> Siaap..Bagaimana Om Alvin dan Om Karhoma?
> 
> 
> Sori baru bales om Glen, gak ngikutin soalnya Sabtu - Minggu lagi dolanan ke luar kota   
> Kalo om Alvin udah siap dgn plastik+oksigen saya juga kemungkinan masih bisa ambil langsung ke statsiun kota, seandainya saya gak bisa ke sana mungkin akan titip ke om Glen, secara tempatnya paling deket dgn saya. Kalo om Alvin posisi di mana ya?


Om Alvin di Taman Semanan Indah, Deket kali deres. Beres deh, asal om Alvin bawa oksigen, bisa di atur. Saya langsung antar ke Pramuka Rawasari sekalian hunting keramik yang model batu alam.

----------


## sugureta_koi

Sorry baru bales..
Saya nanti bawain oksigennya ke stasiun kota. Besok jam 7 pagi ya ?
By the way, saya tinggal di Interkon kebon Jeruk bukan di semanan indah, om Glen. Deket sama oom Asfenv ...
Di semanan itu kolam untuk ikan yang 40 cm ke atas... hehehe.   ::

----------


## asfenv

Aku, Ambil  ditempat nya Om Alvin,....Thanks ya Om Alvin,..

aku ambil Rabu jam 7 malem setelah ngantor,......wah asyiik neh,.bisa liat koleksinya Om Alvin,......sekali kali main kerumah ku juga OM,..he..he......aku masih tahap belajar neh om,..he..he.. ( rumah ku gak jauh juga dari Rumah On Irvan " Steam Koi ")

Thanks ya Om Alvin,....

----------


## sugureta_koi

> Aku, Ambil  ditempat nya Om Alvin,....Thanks ya Om Alvin,..
> 
> aku ambil Rabu jam 7 malem setelah ngantor,......wah asyiik neh,.bisa liat koleksinya Om Alvin,......sekali kali main kerumah ku juga OM,..he..he......aku masih tahap belajar neh om,..he..he.. ( rumah ku gak jauh juga dari Rumah On Irvan " Steam Koi ")
> 
> Thanks ya Om Alvin,....


Wah . jadi malu kalau diliat koleksinya pak, tidak ada apa-apanya dibanding kolam member forum disini. 
Masih kebanyakan baby semua   ::   Gara-gara kebanyakan ikut keeping contest jadi isinya baby koi semua, yang gede malah dikeluarin dari kolam.  ::  

Pak asfenv lebih mau ikannya saya taruh di bak karantina saya dulu siang itu atau tetep di plastik (ntar saya tambahin oksigennya), PM saya aja pak. thx

----------


## mrbunta

ada yg blom di bahas keliatannya
no rekening pembayaran bgm?
hadiah nya juga. hehehehehhe

----------


## torajiro

> ada yg blom di bahas keliatannya
> no rekening pembayaran bgm?
> hadiah nya juga. hehehehehhe


betul om.. Py saya malah blm jls semua.kirim pake apa,biaya kirim brp?msh nga tau semua.bisa kirim /nga aja ga tau.klo nga bisa kirim gmn ya? Apa otomatis saya d anggap mengundurkan diri? Apa tu melanggar aturan krn nga boleh mengundurkan diri?atau.. Ada dispensasi krn adanya keterbatasan teknis..? Klo soal mengundurkan diri sih sy blm kepikiran.. Tp klo mmg keadaan memaksa krn keterbatasan transportasi trus posisi saya d gantikan sih buat saya ga masalah.mo gmn lagi..?iya toh...

----------


## sugureta_koi

> Sesuai Aturan bahwa Pemilih boleh mengganti koi 1 kali setelah semua pemilih menyelesaikan pilihannya..
> 
> mohon rekan2 mengisi daftar dibawah ini apabila akan mengganti ikan pilihannya:
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> ...


Sekedar bantu oom Irsan saja  untuk Re-Post rekening pembayarannya.
Kriteria dan Hadiah saya rasa belum pernah di post. Bener gak oom Irsan ? atau aku kelewatan ?  ::

----------


## asfenv

Om Alvin,..
ikan ku terserah aja, mau tetap di palstic atau dikarantina dulu ditempat Om,....mana yg baim aja menurut Om Alvin,..
malam nya nanti aku ambil...

Thanks banget neh OM,......

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by irsan
> 
> Sesuai Aturan bahwa Pemilih boleh mengganti koi 1 kali setelah semua pemilih menyelesaikan pilihannya..
> 
> mohon rekan2 mengisi daftar dibawah ini apabila akan mengganti ikan pilihannya:
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> ...


Thx om.. Buat repost nya.he3x.. Maklum,klo saya dah sampai halaman blkg jarang liat halaman dpn lagi.. ^ ^

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by irsan
> 
> Sesuai Aturan bahwa Pemilih boleh mengganti koi 1 kali setelah semua pemilih menyelesaikan pilihannya..
> 
> mohon rekan2 mengisi daftar dibawah ini apabila akan mengganti ikan pilihannya:
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> ...


hehehehehe sory gak baca.   ::   ::

----------


## irsan

Makasih ya rekan2 semua, untuk hadiah keeping contest nanti menyusul ya, pasti ada deh buat juara 1, 2 dan 3.
Secepatnya akan saya postingkan...
Maaf juga baru bisa online, lagi siapkan buat prosese pengiriman..

----------


## irsan

*Pembayaran bisa di lakukan mulai tanggal 26 Januari 2009 s/d 2 Pebruari 2009.
No Rekening BCA 4564803288 A/N Irsan, Ir.
Sedangkan untuk biaya Ongkir kirim ditranfer setelah koi diterima.
Agar saya gampang mengecek pembayaran rekan2, mohon membayar ditambah dengan No ikan pilihan.
Misal OM doddy koi No. 1 dan 25 mohon Rp 300.026,-, Om Mrbunta Rp. 300.018,-*

Status Pembayaran:
01. indon3sia........ No. 19
02. Glenardo......... No. 3 _Paid_
03. mrbunta.......... No. 18 _Paid_
04. Asfenv............ No.6
05. Asfenv............ No.16
06. Torajiro........... No.22
07. tenonx............ No. 13
08. h3ln1k............. No.15 _Paid_ Ongkir _Paid_
09. Alvin............... No.14 _Paid_
10. Doddy............. No.25 _Paid_ Ongkir _Paid_
11. Doddy............. No.1 _Paid_ Ongkir _Paid_
12. Nox................ No.24
13. indon3sia......... No.26
14. papaandra....... No.11
15. indon3sia......... No. 4
16. papaandra....... No. 2
17. Juloi............... No. 23
18. topkoifarm....... No. 10 _Paid_
19. Karhoma.......... No. 9
20. Wahyu............ No. 12 _Paid_ Ongkir _Paid_
21. ari-radja.......... No. 8

----------


## troy

besok pasti pada transfer om...khan abis dapet ang pao....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## indon3sia

si pak nox mana yah... kok gak nongol2... kang kamana kang.....?
pak irsan bingung ngirim nech....

----------


## torajiro

> besok pasti pada transfer om...khan abis dapet ang pao....


he3x.. Bisa aja nih om troy.

----------


## torajiro

> *Pembayaran bisa di lakukan mulai tanggal 26 Januari 2009 s/d 2 Pebruari 2009.
> No Rekening BCA 4564803288 A/N Irsan, Ir.
> Sedangkan untuk biaya Ongkir kirim ditranfer setelah koi diterima.
> Agar saya gampang mengecek pembayaran rekan2, mohon membayar ditambah dengan No ikan pilihan.
> Misal OM doddy koi No. 1 dan 25 mohon Rp 300.026,-, Om Mrbunta Rp. 300.018,-*
> 
> Status Pembayaran:
> 01. indon3sia........ No. 19
> 02. Glenardo......... No. 3 _Paid_
> ...


ok om.nanti/bsk saya transfer uangnya.

----------


## mrbunta

betul kata om troy. habis dapet angpo om tora langsung transfer

----------


## asfenv

Om Irsan,....

aku mau tanya,....ikan selama di Om irsan udah dipuasain berapa hari,...?....rencanaya hari ini saya mau ngambil ikan 

ditempatnya Om alvin,.....mau saya karantina dulu dirumah,...

Thanks OM Irsan......

----------


## doddy

> betul kata om troy. habis dapet angpo om tora langsung transfer


1000 eh 100   ::

----------


## Glenardo

Lapor, Baby Kujaku JKT sudah di tangan masing2 kecuali Om Asfeny. Semoga tadi ga ketuker dengan Om Karhoma. Jakarta suka yang model 2 step yah   ::   ::  

Uang pengiriamn segera di transfer. Terima kasih

----------


## doddy

Om irsan smsku udah masuk? rombongan semarang udah dikirim?

----------


## KARHOMA

> Lapor, Baby Kujaku JKT sudah di tangan masing2 kecuali Om Asfeny. Semoga tadi ga ketuker dengan Om Karhoma. Jakarta suka yang model 2 step yah    
> 
> Uang pengiriamn segera di transfer. Terima kasih


om Glen, thanks alot udah mau nganterin ikan ke rumah ya ...   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Lapor, Baby Kujaku JKT sudah di tangan masing2 kecuali Om Asfeny. Semoga tadi ga ketuker dengan Om Karhoma. Jakarta suka yang model 2 step yah    
> 
> Uang pengiriamn segera di transfer. Terima kasih



sukses team jakarta !!!!

yeeeee Grand Championnya dari Jakarta yah huehehehe

ayo om om sekalian

----------


## torajiro

> betul kata om troy. habis dapet angpo om tora langsung transfer


he3x.. Msh blm om.bentar lagi.rencana Hari ini transfer nya klo ga kelupaan ntar.he3x..

----------


## torajiro

Ngomong2 mana pic kujaku2 yg Laen ya?he3x..

----------


## irsan

> Om Irsan,....
> 
> aku mau tanya,....ikan selama di Om irsan udah dipuasain berapa hari,...?....rencanaya hari ini saya mau ngambil ikan 
> 
> ditempatnya Om alvin,.....mau saya karantina dulu dirumah,...
> 
> Thanks OM Irsan......


1 minggu lebih om, semenjak photo individual koi ditampilkan

----------


## h3ln1k

ikan dikirim kapan neh om?

----------


## torajiro

om,tadi sore uang nya sudah saya transfer lwt ATM BCA Rembang.

Tgl: 28/01/09
pukul: 16:55:20
Nominal: Rp300.022,-
---------------------------------------------------------------
Ke:
Rekening: 4564803288
Nama: Irsan IR
---------------------------------------------------------------

Tolong konfirmasinya...    ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> om,tadi sore uang nya sudah saya transfer lwt ATM BCA Rembang.
> 
> Tgl: 28/01/09
> pukul: 16:55:20
> Nominal: Rp300.022,-
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> Ke:
> Rekening: 4564803288
> Nama: Irsan IR
> ...


wes oleh angpo langsung di TT   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> om,tadi sore uang nya sudah saya transfer lwt ATM BCA Rembang.
> 
> Tgl: 28/01/09
> pukul: 16:55:20
> Nominal: Rp300.022,-
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> Ke:
> ...


ya iya lah om..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

::

----------


## troy

> 


wah...ada angka sakti nya lagi.....

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wah...ada angka sakti nya lagi.....


itu senyuman maut om..   ::   ::

----------


## irsan

> ikan dikirim kapan neh om?


Rombongan Semarang rencana kirim besok pagi, Nanti saya kbrin om Doddy..

Yang masih bingung itu tempate torajiro, cari yogya-lasem dan yogya-rembang kalo travel kok susah banget

----------


## troy

weleh koq baru muncul torajiro....

----------


## troy

> ikan dikirim kapan neh om?


  ::   ::   ::  dikirim suroboyo ae...biar diambil di suroboyo....

----------


## mrbunta

di ambil sendiri ae om tora. sekalian liat liat kolam e om irsan   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

ntar sapa tau dikasih hadiah kunjungan lho.....

----------


## mrbunta

lek melok tour biasa ne ada welcome drink
iki welcome koi   ::   ::   ::  
nang surabaya ae ada welcome koi   ::

----------


## torajiro

> di ambil sendiri ae om tora. sekalian liat liat kolam e om irsan


oh...tidak..!   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by irsan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


masalah nya dlm bbrp bulan ke depan kayaknya saya nga bisa ke sby om..   ::   ::   ::   tp klo ikan saya mo di keep d sana dl juga gpp lah... ntar baru di kirim ke lasem/saya ambil bbrp bulan lagi..   ::   ::

----------


## irsan

*Pembayaran bisa di lakukan mulai tanggal 26 Januari 2009 s/d 2 Pebruari 2009.
No Rekening BCA 4564803288 A/N Irsan, Ir.
Sedangkan untuk biaya Ongkir kirim ditranfer setelah koi diterima.
Agar saya gampang mengecek pembayaran rekan2, mohon membayar ditambah dengan No ikan pilihan.
Misal OM doddy koi No. 1 dan 25 mohon Rp 300.026,-, Om Mrbunta Rp. 300.018,-*

Status Pembayaran:
01. indon3sia........ No. 19
02. Glenardo......... No. 3 _Paid_
03. mrbunta.......... No. 18 _Paid_
04. Asfenv............ No.6
05. Asfenv............ No.16
06. Torajiro........... No.22 _Paid_
07. tenonx............ No. 13
08. h3ln1k............. No.15 _Paid_ Ongkir _Paid_
09. Alvin............... No.14 _Paid_
10. Doddy............. No.25 _Paid_ Ongkir _Paid_
11. Doddy............. No.1 _Paid_ Ongkir _Paid_
12. Nox................ No.24
13. indon3sia......... No.26
14. papaandra....... No.11
15. indon3sia......... No. 4
16. papaandra....... No. 2
17. Juloi............... No. 23
18. topkoifarm....... No. 10 _Paid_
19. Karhoma.......... No. 9
20. Wahyu............ No. 12 _Paid_ Ongkir _Paid_
21. ari-radja.......... No. 8

----------


## doddy

Maaf om Irsan kemarin belum baca tatacara pembayaran jadi blm tahu belakangnya di kode urutannya. Btw kan rombongan semarang tranfernya jadi digabung (4ekor). trims   ::  
kira2 jam berapa sampainya ya? agar gak kecele klo travel datang, kita pas keluar.

----------


## tenonx

om Doddy, kalo kemaren ga salah denger, om Irsan mau kirim pagi ini.
tp mungkin untuk lebih jelasnya sih via sms aja   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

hari ini kujaku dateng yah   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

> om Doddy, kalo kemaren ga salah denger, om Irsan mau kirim pagi ini.
> tp mungkin untuk lebih jelasnya sih via sms aja


Oke deh   ::

----------


## torajiro

::  kpn ya punya ku datang..  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> kpn ya punya ku datang..


wes di ambil dewe ae.

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
>  kpn ya punya ku datang.. 
> 
> 
> wes di ambil dewe ae.


wah ga bisa om klo ambil dw..  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> ...


lak deket se

----------


## topkoifarm

2 ekor kujaku....punya sby,,,,sudah terima dengan baik....keadaan ....SEHAT...

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> ...


jauhh.. Om.8jam perjlnan.lbh deket klo ke sby malah.4,5jam. rse ini udah pernah d bahas deh.. He3x..

----------


## torajiro

> 2 ekor kujaku....punya sby,,,,sudah terima dengan baik....keadaan ....SEHAT...


wah,Tumben om top pagi2 dah nongol.. He3x..

----------


## mrbunta

> 2 ekor kujaku....punya sby,,,,sudah terima dengan baik....keadaan ....SEHAT...


slamet punya ku gak tewas   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> 2 ekor kujaku....punya sby,,,,sudah terima dengan baik....keadaan ....SEHAT...
> 
> 
> slamet punya ku gak tewas


nek tewas d siapin panggangan aja om.. He3x.

----------


## irsan

Kepada Om Doddy dan rekan-rekan semua
Saya minta maaf yang sebesar-besarnya karena koi pilihan om doddy, sama dengan koi Pilihan Om Indon3sia. semua itu karena keteledoran saya dalam mengamati kujyaku2 ini, karena polanya hampir mirip-mirip semua

Kujyaku No. 4 dan Kujyaku No. 25 juga koi yang sama, ini posting photo kujyaku tersebut


Untuk om Doddy, saya posting khan 3 ekor lagi kujyaku sebagai pengganti kujyaku No 25, jika om doddy membatalkan pilihan no. 25 karena pengganti tidak memenuhai kriteria om doddy, saya akan terima dengan legowo..nuwun

----------


## h3ln1k

brarti yang semarang blon dikirim om irsan?

----------


## torajiro

> Kepada Om Doddy dan rekan-rekan semua
> Saya minta maaf yang sebesar-besarnya karena koi pilihan om doddy, sama dengan koi Pilihan Om Indon3sia. semua itu karena keteledoran saya dalam mengamati kujyaku2 ini, karena polanya hampir mirip-mirip semua
> 
> Kujyaku No. 4 dan Kujyaku No. 25 juga koi yang sama, ini posting photo kujyaku tersebut
> 
> 
> Untuk om Doddy, saya posting khan 3 ekor lagi kujyaku sebagai pengganti kujyaku No 25, jika om doddy membatalkan pilihan no. 25 karena pengganti tidak memenuhai kriteria om doddy, saya akan terima dengan legowo..nuwun


saya ikut prihatin om Doddy.btw,tetap semangat ya.. Biasa.. Namae juga manusia.. 
Buat om irsan,agak susah ya om bedain kujaku krn polae byk yg hampir mirip..?klo mo bedain punya ku dg yg Laen gampang kok.di antara kujaku yg pola e hampir mirip dg pilihanku.pilih yg paling gede,lha itu yg punya ku.. Gampang kan.. Hi3x..

----------


## h3ln1k

loh om tora kok posting lagi punyak om irsan?

----------


## doddy

om saya pilih pengganti yg no 25 juga. trims   ::   ::   ::  
santai aja om. maaf tadi baru perjalanan.

----------


## torajiro

> loh om tora kok posting lagi punyak om irsan?


i juga bingung.. Tulisan ku hilang semua. tadi e dah tak kasi coment..trus tak submit.eh.. nyantol,krn submit e bareng ama om helnik.wkt tak submit lagi berhasil.. Cuman stl tak liat kok tulisan ku ilang semua..? terpaksa tak ketik lagi deh dr awal..  ::  skrg dah tak edit kok.. ^ ^

----------


## torajiro

Lho,aneh.. Skrg tiba2 posting an ku yg 1'st tadi tulisan e muncul lagi.. ?

----------


## h3ln1k

durung metu kabeh mungkin atau ambil data dari database agak lelet gara2 koneksi biasalah itu   ::

----------


## doddy

> durung metu kabeh mungkin atau ambil data dari database agak lelet gara2 koneksi biasalah itu


opone sing melet wong e ?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   malah melet2  :P  :P  :P

----------


## torajiro

> durung metu kabeh mungkin atau ambil data dari database agak lelet gara2 koneksi biasalah itu


o.. Gitu toh..

----------


## irsan

*Hasil Final Pemilihan Baby Kujyaku Keeping Contest adalah sebagai berikut:*










*Pembayaran bisa di lakukan mulai tanggal 26 Januari 2009 s/d 2 Pebruari 2009.
No Rekening BCA 4564803288 A/N Irsan, Ir.
Sedangkan untuk biaya Ongkir kirim ditranfer setelah koi diterima.
Agar saya gampang mengecek pembayaran rekan2, mohon membayar ditambah dengan No ikan pilihan.
Misal OM doddy koi No. 1 dan 25 mohon Rp 300.026,-, Om Mrbunta Rp. 300.018,-*
Status Pembayaran:
01. indon3sia........ No. 19
02. Glenardo......... No. 3 _Paid_
03. mrbunta.......... No. 18_ Paid_
04. Asfenv............ No.6
05. Asfenv............ No.16
06. Torajiro........... No.22_ Paid_
07. tenonx............ No. 13
08. h3ln1k............. No.15 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
09. Alvin............... No.14_ Paid_
10. Doddy............. No.25 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
11. Doddy............. No.1 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
12. Nox................ No.24
13. indon3sia......... No.26
14. papaandra....... No.11
15. indon3sia......... No. 4
16. papaandra....... No. 2
17. Juloi............... No. 23
18. topkoifarm....... No. 10 _Paid_
19. Karhoma.......... No. 9
20. Wahyu............ No. 12 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
21. ari-radja.......... No. 8
22. Ronnie............. No. 20 _Paid_

----------


## torajiro

kayaknya punya om doddy paling shining deh...  ::   ::

----------


## irsan

*Pembayaran bisa di lakukan mulai tanggal 26 Januari 2009 s/d 2 Pebruari 2009.
No Rekening BCA 4564803288 A/N Irsan, Ir.
Sedangkan untuk biaya Ongkir kirim ditranfer setelah koi diterima.
Agar saya gampang mengecek pembayaran rekan2, mohon membayar ditambah dengan No ikan pilihan.
Misal OM doddy koi No. 1 dan 25 mohon Rp 300.026,-, Om Mrbunta Rp. 300.018,-*

Status Pembayaran:
01. indon3sia........ No. 19
02. Glenardo......... No. 3 _Paid Ongkir_
03. mrbunta.......... No. 18 _Paid_
04. Asfenv............ No.6
05. Asfenv............ No.16
06. Torajiro........... No.22 _Paid_
07. tenonx............ No. 13
08. h3ln1k............. No.15 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
09. Alvin............... No.14 _Paid_
10. Doddy............. No.25_ Paid Ongkir Paid_
11. Doddy............. No.1_ Paid Ongkir Paid_
12. Nox................ No.24
13. indon3sia......... No.26
14. papaandra....... No.11
15. indon3sia......... No. 4
16. papaandra....... No. 2
17. Juloi............... No. 23
18. topkoifarm....... No. 10 _Paid_
19. Karhoma.......... No. 9
20. Wahyu............ No. 12 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
21. ari-radja.......... No. 8
22. Ronnie............. No. 20 _Paid Ongkir ambil sendiri_

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> durung metu kabeh mungkin atau ambil data dari database agak lelet gara2 koneksi biasalah itu  
> 
> 
> opone sing melet wong e ?


koneksi internet e sing melet om..  ::

----------


## sugureta_koi

Baby Kujaku sudah selesai ku karantina tadi pagi...
sekarang sudah berkumpul dengan teman-temannya di kolam rumahku. 
Bagaimana yang lain ? 

Berikut fotonya :

----------


## doddy

> Baby Kujaku sudah selesai ku karantina tadi pagi...
> sekarang sudah berkumpul dengan teman-temannya di kolam rumahku. 
> Bagaimana yang lain ? 
> 
> Berikut fotonya :


Koleksinya kerm om   ::

----------


## torajiro

baik ikan maupun airnya sama2 bening om..  ::

----------


## irsan

*Pembayaran bisa di lakukan mulai tanggal 26 Januari 2009 s/d 2 Pebruari 2009.
No Rekening BCA 4564803288 A/N Irsan, Ir.
Sedangkan untuk biaya Ongkir kirim ditranfer setelah koi diterima.
Agar saya gampang mengecek pembayaran rekan2, mohon membayar ditambah dengan No ikan pilihan.
Misal OM doddy koi No. 1 dan 25 mohon Rp 300.026,-, Om Mrbunta Rp. 300.018,-*

Status Pembayaran:
01. indon3sia........ No. 19
02. Glenardo......... No. 3 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
03. mrbunta.......... No. 18 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
04. Asfenv............ No.6
05. Asfenv............ No.16
06. Torajiro........... No.22 _Paid_
07. tenonx............ No. 13
08. h3ln1k............. No.15 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
09. Alvin............... No.14 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
10. Doddy............. No.25_ Paid Ongkir Paid_
11. Doddy............. No.1_ Paid Ongkir Paid_
12. Nox................ No.24
13. indon3sia......... No.26
14. papaandra....... No.11
15. indon3sia......... No. 4
16. papaandra....... No. 2
17. Juloi............... No. 23
18. topkoifarm....... No. 10 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
19. Karhoma.......... No. 9 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
20. Wahyu............ No. 12 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
21. ari-radja.......... No. 8
22. Ronnie............. No. 20 _Paid Ongkir ambil sendiri_

----------


## torajiro

gmn nih om irsan perkembangan kirimannya?

----------


## doddy

> gmn nih om irsan perkembangan kirimannya?


Om tora pindah semarang or surabaya aja. pasti dikirim   ::  
jangan marah lho. guyon aja...

----------


## tenonx

> Baby Kujaku sudah selesai ku karantina tadi pagi...
> sekarang sudah berkumpul dengan teman-temannya di kolam rumahku. 
> Bagaimana yang lain ?


sapu2nya keren euy   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sugureta_koi

> Originally Posted by sugureta_koi
> 
> Baby Kujaku sudah selesai ku karantina tadi pagi...
> sekarang sudah berkumpul dengan teman-temannya di kolam rumahku. 
> Bagaimana yang lain ? 
> 
> 
> sapu2nya keren euy


Sapu-sapu jenis kigoi... hehehe   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> gmn nih om irsan perkembangan kirimannya?
> 
> 
> Om tora pindah semarang or surabaya aja. pasti dikirim   
> jangan marah lho. guyon aja...


gpp om.. Aku ya seneng guyon kok.. ^ ^

----------


## doddy

> Originally Posted by doddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> ...


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

> Sapu-sapu jenis kigoi... hehehe


gak cuman sekedar kigoi om, tapi biasanya itu albino jg   ::   ::   ::  

coba aja cek, matanya merah apa ngga   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by sugureta_koi
> 
> Sapu-sapu jenis kigoi... hehehe  
> 
> 
> gak cuman sekedar kigoi om, tapi biasanya itu albino jg     
> 
> coba aja cek, matanya merah apa ngga


memang ada ya sapu2 yg kayak gitu..   ::   ::

----------


## sugureta_koi

Ya Tul !! matanya merah.
Katanya lebih gak iseng sama ikan lain di kolam (ga' kayak yang warnanya item). Kerjanya nyedot terus tuh lumut di kolam... 
So far kerjanya cukup bagus ...   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Ya Tul !! matanya merah.
> Katanya lebih gak iseng sama ikan lain di kolam (ga' kayak yang warnanya item). Kerjanya nyedot terus tuh lumut di kolam... 
> So far kerjanya cukup bagus ...


wah jadi pengen liat ikannya waktu nyedot lumpur nih...   ::

----------


## irsan

*Pembayaran bisa di lakukan mulai tanggal 26 Januari 2009 s/d 2 Pebruari 2009.
No Rekening BCA 4564803288 A/N Irsan, Ir.
Sedangkan untuk biaya Ongkir kirim ditranfer setelah koi diterima.
Agar saya gampang mengecek pembayaran rekan2, mohon membayar ditambah dengan No ikan pilihan.
Misal OM doddy koi No. 1 dan 25 mohon Rp 300.026,-, Om Mrbunta Rp. 300.018,-*

Status Pembayaran:
01. indon3sia........ No. 19
02. Glenardo......... No. 3 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
03. mrbunta.......... No. 18 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
04. Asfenv............ No.6
05. Asfenv............ No.16
06. Torajiro........... No.22 _Paid_
07. tenonx............ No. 13
08. h3ln1k............. No.15 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
09. Alvin............... No.14 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
10. Doddy............. No.25_ Paid Ongkir Paid_
11. Doddy............. No.1_ Paid Ongkir Paid_
12. Nox................ No.24 _ Paid Ongkir Paid_
13. indon3sia......... No.26
14. papaandra....... No.11
15. indon3sia......... No. 4
16. papaandra....... No. 2
17. Juloi............... No. 23
18. topkoifarm....... No. 10 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
19. Karhoma.......... No. 9 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
20. Wahyu............ No. 12 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
21. ari-radja.......... No. 8
22. Ronnie............. No. 20 _Paid Ongkir ambil sendiri_

----------


## Glenardo

Berita Duka.. Baby Kujaku nomor 3 di laporkan tewas. Pagi ini, saya sampai di rumah dan mendapat laporan dari penjaga rumah katanya tewas.   ::   ::   ::  

Prosedur, sudah di karantina dari Senen sampai Jumat sore. Llau di pindahkan ke bak fiber. Lalu, sempat saya pandang2i beberapa jam sebelum ke luar kota. Tak di temukan tanda2 ia akan tewas  ::   ::  

Padahal bak fiber sudah di set heater 31 derajat pula dan di taruh indoor. Katanya sabtu siang kujaku itu di temukan mengambang   ::   ::   ::  

Saya gagal , masih harus belajar banyak dalam keeping contest ini   ::   ::  

Salam

----------


## ronyandry

Turut berduka bro..
Hehehehe...salah satu seni dalam proses keeping kontes   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

turut berduka juga bro.
om irsan apa gak ada stock lagi? pak glenardo masih penasaran ama kujaku tuh

----------


## asfenv

Om Irsan,    

aku udah transfer dari Bank CIMBNiaga untuk 2 ekor Baby kujaku ( no.6 dan 16) dan ongkos kirim 
( Rp. Rp.600.000 + Rp.25.000 = Rp.625.000 ) Atas Nama : Irsan Ir. BCA 4564803288, cabang Jogyakarta.

setelah dikarantina 4 hari, dengan perlakuan, menggunakan Teramichin dan garam 2 hari + 2hari Elbayu dan dimilin,....ikan sekarang sudah join ke kolam utama 22 ton, dan pagi tadi saya kasih makan sudah mulai berebut sama ikan Baby contest Shiro dan showa Sakura...

mudah mudahan sehat sehat saja..

NB: turut berduka cita buat Om Glen,....mungkin om irsan punya baby kujaku yg lain,....?, bisa gantiin om Glen,.

Thanks ya Om.....

----------


## tenonx

> Padahal bak fiber sudah di set heater 31 derajat pula dan di taruh indoor. Katanya sabtu siang kujaku itu di temukan mengambang


31° om   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
itu kalo ikan sakit aja paling2 aku set di 27-29°....   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by Glenardo
> 
> Padahal bak fiber sudah di set heater 31 derajat pula dan di taruh indoor. Katanya sabtu siang kujaku itu di temukan mengambang     
> 
> 
> 31° om          
> itu kalo ikan sakit aja paling2 aku set di 27-29°....


kenapa? gak boleh hangat hangat ya

----------


## tenonx

lha ya mau makan koi kukus??? ....rebus......   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> lha ya mau makan koi kukus??? ....rebus......


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

> Berita Duka.. Baby Kujaku nomor 3 di laporkan tewas. Pagi ini, saya sampai di rumah dan mendapat laporan dari penjaga rumah katanya tewas.     
> 
> Prosedur, sudah di karantina dari Senen sampai Jumat sore. Llau di pindahkan ke bak fiber. Lalu, sempat saya pandang2i beberapa jam sebelum ke luar kota. Tak di temukan tanda2 ia akan tewas   
> 
> Padahal bak fiber sudah di set heater 31 derajat pula dan di taruh indoor. Katanya sabtu siang kujaku itu di temukan mengambang     
> 
> Saya gagal , masih harus belajar banyak dalam keeping contest ini    
> 
> Salam


om Glen, turut prihatin om, btw kalo boleh tau ada ciri2 khususnya gak ya?

----------


## KARHOMA

> Originally Posted by Glenardo
> 
> Padahal bak fiber sudah di set heater 31 derajat pula dan di taruh indoor. Katanya sabtu siang kujaku itu di temukan mengambang     
> 
> 
> 31° om          
> itu kalo ikan sakit aja paling2 aku set di 27-29°....


Sakitnya sakit apa dulu om tenonx?

Secara suhu di Jakarta diakuarium berkisar 28-30 sedangkan di kolam saya ukur 24-26, kalo nanganin ikan sakit terutama yg disebabkan oleh parasit atau jamur heater saya stel di 32 derajat, selama ini sih gak ada yg jadi ikan koi kukus  :P 

Saya pribadi untuk karantina ikan, khusunya ikan pendatang, untuk ikan yg terlihat sehat spt kujaku ini saya hanya cukup kasih garam di air baru yg telah diaerasi selama 24 jam, media karantina saya hanya menggunakan akuarium 200 liter. 3 hari gak keliatan sesuatu yg mencurigakan dan menurut pengamatan saya ikan terlihat sehat saya memberanikan diri untuk cemplungin si baby kujaku ke main pond. Mudah2an aja myBaby gak ngumpet ke pipa BD   ::   ::   ::  

Maaf sebelumnya saya gak bermaksud menggurui apalagi sama om tenonx yg sudah sangat berpengalaman menanganin ikan khususnya koi, cuman sharing pengalaman aja dan kalo ada yg salah mohon dikoreksi atau kita jadikan ajang berdiskusi bukan untuk debat kusir ...  ::

----------


## KARHOMA



----------


## topkoifarm

kalau menurut saya ...yg penting suhu airnya.....biasanya saya malah setel heater di top level 32,,,34 *c,,,,,tapi air di bak karantina berkisar 27,,,29 *c....masalahnya cuma berapa besar bak karantina,,,dan,,,berapa besar heaternya,,,,,baby kujaku saya masih di karantina...karena ada koi lain yg baru masuk....jadi masih belum di main pond,,,,kondisi sehat2 saja,,,,,,,,tanpa heater...pemberian garam 3kg per ton....karena belum ada indikasi sakit,,,,,,masih sehat2 saja....

----------


## Glenardo

Yah anyway, ongkos belajar keeping contest. Abis tewas, langsung di buang sama pembantu.

Jumat malam jam 8 saya keluar rumah untuk keluar kota, eh sabtu siang jam 2 an tewas.

Kurasa baby ini manja, jadi harus di tunggu empunya.

Heaternya 10 watt di taroh di bak fiber 2 M x 1 M x 40 Cm dengan kedalaman air 30 cm.

Nungguin kolam kelar niy ..  ::

----------


## mrbunta

menyimak. para guru menurunkan ilmu   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

> Yah anyway, ongkos belajar keeping contest. Abis tewas, langsung di buang sama pembantu.
> 
> Jumat malam jam 8 saya keluar rumah untuk keluar kota, eh sabtu siang jam 2 an tewas.
> 
> Kurasa baby ini manja, jadi harus di tunggu empunya.
> 
> Heaternya 10 watt di taroh di bak fiber 2 M x 1 M x 40 Cm dengan kedalaman air 30 cm.
> 
> Nungguin kolam kelar niy ..


10 watt???

 ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by Glenardo
> 
> Yah anyway, ongkos belajar keeping contest. Abis tewas, langsung di buang sama pembantu.
> 
> Jumat malam jam 8 saya keluar rumah untuk keluar kota, eh sabtu siang jam 2 an tewas.
> 
> Kurasa baby ini manja, jadi harus di tunggu empunya.
> 
> Heaternya 10 watt di taroh di bak fiber 2 M x 1 M x 40 Cm dengan kedalaman air 30 cm.
> ...


kurang ya om?

----------


## KARHOMA

Lagi cari pakan buat myBaby nih, buat ikan imut gini pakan apa yg cocok ya?
Maksudnya biar bisa cepet jadi giant gtu loh ...   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

> Originally Posted by KARHOMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Glenardo
> 
> ...


Saya pake heater merek REENA 150 watt di akuarium ukuran 200 liter om, setahu saya heater paling kecil ukurannya 50 watt, kenapa saya pake yg wattnya besar supaya temperatur yg kita ingingkan lebih cepet tercapai, heater ini otomatis kok kalo suhu air sudah tercapai akan mati sendiri kalo kurang baru nyala lagi, kayak AC aja.
Mungkin om Glen salah liat speknya ya ...

----------


## mrbunta

wah iya ya.
kalau pakan keliatannya default om. tapi frequency aja yg di tambah. jadi 1 hari 7 x makan. nanti kan cepet gede
tapi warnanya gak tau. heheheheh tergantung qualitas pakan kalau warna

----------


## irsan

> Berita Duka.. Baby Kujaku nomor 3 di laporkan tewas. Pagi ini, saya sampai di rumah dan mendapat laporan dari penjaga rumah katanya tewas.     
> 
> Prosedur, sudah di karantina dari Senen sampai Jumat sore. Llau di pindahkan ke bak fiber. Lalu, sempat saya pandang2i beberapa jam sebelum ke luar kota. Tak di temukan tanda2 ia akan tewas   
> 
> Padahal bak fiber sudah di set heater 31 derajat pula dan di taruh indoor. Katanya sabtu siang kujaku itu di temukan mengambang     
> 
> Saya gagal , masih harus belajar banyak dalam keeping contest ini    
> 
> Salam


Waduh om Glen, Saya turun berduka juga nih, pengganti juga sudah tidak ada lagi, sisa yang di keeping contest juga udah di jual di Yogya, Di Omosako baby contest juga banyak yang tewas, udah ada 5 ekor yang tewas.
Mungkin karena hujan panas dan hujan panas yang buat Baby koi tidak mampu bertahan terhadap perubahan suhu yang mendadak..

----------


## KARHOMA

waduh .... jadi deg-degan ...

musti banyak2 berdoa ...

----------


## ari-radja

Nampaknya semua ikan sudah sampai di tangan tuannya masing-masing. Nah, kapan nih peraturan keeping kontesnya dikeluarkan?

----------


## mrbunta

> Nampaknya semua ikan sudah sampai di tangan tuannya masing-masing. Nah, kapan nih peraturan keeping kontesnya dikeluarkan?


iya om

----------


## KARHOMA

Wah ... ada aturan main lagi ya?

Saya pikir aturan mainnya cuman keep di kolam masing2 slama 6 bulan aja, yg saya bingung nanti kriteria penilaiannya itu spt apa aja.

----------


## ari-radja

> Wah ... ada aturan main lagi ya?
> 
> Saya pikir aturan mainnya cuman keep di kolam masing2 slama 6 bulan aja, yg saya bingung nanti kriteria penilaiannya itu spt apa aja.


Aturan keeping kontesnya itu misalnya setiap bulan peserta wajib mengup-date ukuran ikannya. Aturan ini berat bagi yang keeping di kolam besar, karena manangkap ikan kecil di kolam besar dan luas sangat sulit. Atau, langsung 6 bulan diangkat lalu diukur dann difoto? Tks.

----------


## Glenardo

Saya pake heater merek REENA 150 watt di akuarium ukuran 200 liter om, setahu saya heater paling kecil ukurannya 50 watt, kenapa saya pake yg wattnya besar supaya temperatur yg kita ingingkan lebih cepet tercapai, heater ini otomatis kok kalo suhu air sudah tercapai akan mati sendiri kalo kurang baru nyala lagi, kayak AC aja.
Mungkin om Glen salah liat speknya ya ...[/quote]

Kayaknya bener salah liat..100 watt kali.Beli di Laris made in china, yang batang nya stainless..Kemaren baru beli juga UV buat kolam baru...40 watt atau 400 watt yah   ::   ::   Made In China juga

----------


## KARHOMA

UV mah dah pasti cuman 40 watt om ...  :P

----------


## mrbunta

> Wah ... ada aturan main lagi ya?
> 
> Saya pikir aturan mainnya cuman keep di kolam masing2 slama 6 bulan aja, yg saya bingung nanti kriteria penilaiannya itu spt apa aja.


kreteria penilaian

----------


## irsan

*Pembayaran bisa di lakukan mulai tanggal 26 Januari 2009 s/d 2 Pebruari 2009.
No Rekening BCA 4564803288 A/N Irsan, Ir.
Sedangkan untuk biaya Ongkir kirim ditranfer setelah koi diterima.
Agar saya gampang mengecek pembayaran rekan2, mohon membayar ditambah dengan No ikan pilihan.
Misal OM doddy koi No. 1 dan 25 mohon Rp 300.026,-, Om Mrbunta Rp. 300.018,-*

Status Pembayaran:
01. indon3sia........ No. 19
02. Glenardo......... No. 3 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
03. mrbunta.......... No. 18 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
04. Asfenv............ No.6 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
05. Asfenv............ No.16 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
06. Torajiro........... No.22 _Paid_
07. tenonx............ No. 13
08. h3ln1k............. No.15 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
09. Alvin............... No.14 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
10. Doddy............. No.25_ Paid Ongkir Paid_
11. Doddy............. No.1_ Paid Ongkir Paid_
12. Nox................ No.24 _ Paid Ongkir Paid_
13. indon3sia......... No.26
14. papaandra....... No.11
15. indon3sia......... No. 4
16. papaandra....... No. 2
17. Juloi............... No. 23
18. topkoifarm....... No. 10 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
19. Karhoma.......... No. 9 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
20. Wahyu............ No. 12 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
21. ari-radja.......... No. 8 _Paid Ongkir ambil sendiri_
22. Ronnie............. No. 20 _Paid Ongkir ambil sendiri_

Untuk Peraturan Keeping Contest, lagi saya buatkan, rekan2 sabar ya..

----------


## topkoifarm

punya torajiro apa belum dikirim  ::  .....

----------


## irsan

> punya torajiro apa belum dikirim  .....


lagi bingung nih om, mau minta tolong kirim ke surabaya baru ke lasem, bisa ndak ya om

----------


## mrbunta

> punya torajiro apa belum dikirim  .....


di keep di om irsan ae   ::

----------


## irsan

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> punya torajiro apa belum dikirim  .....
> 
> 
> di keep di om irsan ae


trus kalo udah gede, kirime gmn,   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> ...


udah gede kalau org nya gak mau ambil. aku yg ambil ke yogya   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> punya torajiro apa belum dikirim  .....
> 
> 
> lagi bingung nih om, mau minta tolong kirim ke surabaya baru ke lasem, bisa ndak ya om


...boleh aja ,,,,,,nanti saya bantu,,,

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by irsan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> ...


wah mesti nyediakan snack kie wong lasem   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

walah om tora mesakne men ngene nasibe   ::   wes om pindah semarang atau surabaya atau yogya lakwes   ::

----------


## tenonx

> Maaf sebelumnya saya gak bermaksud menggurui apalagi sama om tenonx yg sudah sangat berpengalaman menanganin ikan khususnya koi, cuman sharing pengalaman aja dan kalo ada yg salah mohon dikoreksi atau kita jadikan ajang berdiskusi bukan untuk debat kusir ...


eheheheheheh saya ga merasa digurui kok om   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
saya juga masih belajar kok malah saya berterima kasih jika ada teman yg mau membagi pengalaman daripada yg cuman diem2 aja   ::   ::   ::   ::  
btw pengalaman saya masih kurang banyak juga lho   ::   ::   ::  

cuman dikit pernah liat koi aja bukan menjadi saya jadi lebih pinter dr teman2 lain kan   ::   ::   ::  

sekedar sharing aja, pernah aro temen gosong kena heater, ga tau karena merk heaternya atau kesalahannya ada dimana, saya cuman liat klo di badannya mengelupas segaris bekas heater   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
saya sih lebih suka dengan air panas langsung dr ceret sehingga mudah mengatur lamanya ikan berada dalam air yg hangat dibandingkan dengan resiko pemakaian heater yg ....... ga tau deh   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

dadi pepese aro yo nong mesakne men   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by KARHOMA
> 
> Maaf sebelumnya saya gak bermaksud menggurui apalagi sama om tenonx yg sudah sangat berpengalaman menanganin ikan khususnya koi, cuman sharing pengalaman aja dan kalo ada yg salah mohon dikoreksi atau kita jadikan ajang berdiskusi bukan untuk debat kusir ... 
> 
> 
> eheheheheheh saya ga merasa digurui kok om       
> saya juga masih belajar kok malah saya berterima kasih jika ada teman yg mau membagi pengalaman daripada yg cuman diem2 aja      
> btw pengalaman saya masih kurang banyak juga lho     
> 
> ...


kalau aku lebih suka yg direbus   ::   ::   ::  
becanda loh pak, ngomong nya koi gosong ( seperti masak an )   ::

----------


## torajiro

Gmn nasib kujaku ku ya?

----------


## mrbunta

> Gmn nasib kujaku ku ya?


kirim surabaya ae ta

----------


## troy

mengko sekalian njupuk iwak seng laen....

----------


## torajiro

> mengko sekalian njupuk iwak seng laen....


boleh juga sih.d t4e om top ae nek gt.. Tp om top e setuju nga ya d titipin ikan bbrp bln?hi3x..

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> mengko sekalian njupuk iwak seng laen....
> 
> 
> boleh juga sih.d t4e om top ae nek gt.. Tp om top e setuju nga ya d titipin ikan bbrp bln?hi3x..


gak masalah kolam e om top akeh

----------


## h3ln1k

woy woy pake basa indo woy ntar dijewer loh   ::

----------


## troy

iya...iya....saya sampai kelupaan...saya pikir ini juga cabangnya regional modal nekad....

----------


## h3ln1k

> iya...iya....saya sampai kelupaan...saya pikir ini juga cabangnya regional modal nekad....


  ::   ::   kasihan yang laen troy ntar ga pada ngerti kita ngomong apaan   ::

----------


## troy

iya...iya....

----------


## h3ln1k

hari ini baru mau ngambil kujaku abis karantina di om dodi kabar kujaku nya om top ama gajah gimana om troy?   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

> woy woy pake basa indo woy ntar dijewer loh


gpp seeh kalo ada translatornya ...

----------


## h3ln1k

masalahnya itu om jarang yang nerjemahin   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

wah harusnya ikutan neh... tp masih banyak acara neh   ::   ::   ::   ::  
pond visit semarang.... liat kekuatan lawan   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> wah harusnya ikutan neh... tp masih banyak acara neh      
> pond visit semarang.... liat kekuatan lawan


hayah  :P

----------


## h3ln1k

kujaku barusan masuk kolam trims om dod   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

awas si baby ilang masuk bottom drain om hel ...   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> awas si baby ilang masuk bottom drain om hel ...


tenang aja om oma kolam utama saya cuman 2 T dan BD kecil jadinya ga mungkin masuk BD om   ::   ga tau tuh di kolamnya om dod yang gede   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

apa piara di akuarium aja ya?

----------


## h3ln1k

> apa piara di akuarium aja ya?


ga gede2 dunk om   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

musti tanya Edi nih, pakarnya akuarium ...   ::

----------


## torajiro

> musti tanya Edi nih, pakarnya akuarium ...


  ::   ::

----------


## ari-radja

Kujaku sudah melenggang di kolam 40 ton. Sip.

----------


## h3ln1k

> Kujaku sudah melenggang di kolam 40 ton. Sip.


apa keliatan om? di kolamku 2T aja sering ga keliatan senengnya maenan arus dari airstone   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by ari-radja
> 
> Kujaku sudah melenggang di kolam 40 ton. Sip.
> 
> 
> apa keliatan om? di kolamku 2T aja sering ga keliatan senengnya maenan arus dari airstone


air nya mesti yg jernih g keliatan.. Atau nti klo d kasi makan kan nongol dw.

----------


## h3ln1k

kecil banget om soalnya punyaku cuman sekitar 10 atau 15 cm ya   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> kecil banget om soalnya punyaku cuman sekitar 10 atau 15 cm ya


o.. Kujaku e msh segitu ya ukuran e.tak pikir 25cm an..

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> kecil banget om soalnya punyaku cuman sekitar 10 atau 15 cm ya   
> 
> 
> o.. Kujaku e msh segitu ya ukuran e.tak pikir 25cm an..


walah kalo 25 cm pasti kelihatan lha ini ukuran segitu mini benerrr   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

musti pake kaca pembesar kali ...

----------


## h3ln1k

lebih kecil dari yang baby omosako om oma   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

> Originally Posted by KARHOMA
> 
> Wah ... ada aturan main lagi ya?
> 
> Saya pikir aturan mainnya cuman keep di kolam masing2 slama 6 bulan aja, yg saya bingung nanti kriteria penilaiannya itu spt apa aja.
> 
> 
> Aturan keeping kontesnya itu misalnya setiap bulan peserta wajib mengup-date ukuran ikannya. Aturan ini berat bagi yang keeping di kolam besar, karena manangkap ikan kecil di kolam besar dan luas sangat sulit. Atau, langsung 6 bulan diangkat lalu diukur dann difoto? Tks.




Aturan mainnya belum diposting?

ngudud heula ....

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> kecil banget om soalnya punyaku cuman sekitar 10 atau 15 cm ya   
> 
> 
> o.. Kujaku e msh segitu ya ukuran e.tak pikir 25cm an..


lho masa sih. punya ku 25 cm lho   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

iya. masih blom di posting aturan maen nya   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

beda2 om ternyata ukurannya ga sama semua   ::   iya neh aturan maennya gimana neh om irsan?

----------


## KARHOMA

> lho masa sih. punya ku 25 cm lho


ya musti paling GEDE lah 
secara gajah gitchu looccchhh ...

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> lho masa sih. punya ku 25 cm lho   
> 
> 
> ya musti paling GEDE lah 
> secara gajah gitchu looccchhh ...


jangan2 25 m itu   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> lho masa sih. punya ku 25 cm lho   
> 
> 
> ya musti paling GEDE lah 
> secara gajah gitchu looccchhh ...


lah di pakani suket.   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

pakan koi baru neh SUKET   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> pakan koi baru neh SUKET


 :P gak pernah coba ya

----------


## h3ln1k

ga ah ntar koinya diduduki mamoth  :P  :P

----------


## KARHOMA

apaan tuh ...   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> apaan tuh ...


itu loh om oma si mamoth (mrbunta) tuh avatarnya mamoth bokongnya ada koinya   ::

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::

----------


## KARHOMA



----------


## ari-radja

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> kecil banget om soalnya punyaku cuman sekitar 10 atau 15 cm ya   
> 
> 
> o.. Kujaku e msh segitu ya ukuran e.tak pikir 25cm an..


Memang gak keliatan. Kuecil e.... Mripate mesti mentolo kalau pengin melihat.

----------


## doddy

> Originally Posted by KARHOMA
> 
> awas si baby ilang masuk bottom drain om hel ...  
> 
> 
> tenang aja om oma kolam utama saya cuman 2 T dan BD kecil jadinya ga mungkin masuk BD om    ga tau tuh di kolamnya om dod yang gede


Sama2 om helmi. punyaku gak masuk bottom drain kok. udah aku kasi verboden jadi ikan gak boleh masuk   ::   ::   ::

----------


## irsan

*Pembayaran bisa di lakukan mulai tanggal 26 Januari 2009 s/d 2 Pebruari 2009.
No Rekening BCA 4564803288 A/N Irsan, Ir.
Sedangkan untuk biaya Ongkir kirim ditranfer setelah koi diterima.
Agar saya gampang mengecek pembayaran rekan2, mohon membayar ditambah dengan No ikan pilihan.
Misal OM doddy koi No. 1 dan 25 mohon Rp 300.026,-, Om Mrbunta Rp. 300.018,-*

Status Pembayaran:
01. indon3sia........ No. 19
02. Glenardo......... No. 3 _Paid Ongkir Paid_ 
03. mrbunta.......... No. 18 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
04. Asfenv............ No.6 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
05. Asfenv............ No.16 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
06. Torajiro........... No.22 _Paid_
07. tenonx............ No. 13
08. h3ln1k............. No.15 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
09. Alvin............... No.14 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
10. Doddy............. No.25_ Paid Ongkir Paid_
11. Doddy............. No.1_ Paid Ongkir Paid_
12. Nox................ No.24 _ Paid Ongkir Paid_
13. indon3sia......... No.26
14. papaandra....... No.11
15. indon3sia......... No. 4
16. papaandra....... No. 2
17. Juloi............... No. 23 _Paid_
18. topkoifarm....... No. 10 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
19. Karhoma.......... No. 9 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
20. Wahyu............ No. 12 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
21. ari-radja.......... No. 8 _Paid Ongkir ambil sendiri_
22. Ronnie............. No. 20 _Paid Ongkir ambil sendiri_

Untuk Peraturan Keeping Contest, lagi minta tolong om ajik bantu buatkan.
Yang Jelas Untuk Juara 1 akan mendapatkan uang tunai 400.000,- juara 2 uang tunai 200.000,- dan juara 3 uang tunai 100.000,-

Rekan-rekan sabar ya, masih ada 3 ekor yang blum dikirim masing2 punya torajiro, nox dan juloi. jadi waktu keeping contest nya kita mundur sedikit dari jadwal,
Date line untuk keeping contest akan dibuat dari tanggal 10 Pebruari 2009 s/d 10 Agustus 2009, biar adil buat rekan-rekan yang kujyaku blum dikirim karena beberapa faktor..

----------


## mrbunta

asikkkkkkkkkkkk. lumayan kalau menang. bisa balik bondo   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

balik modal maksudnya ...   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> balik modal maksudnya ...


nah udah bisa nerjemahin dikit2 neh om oma   ::

----------


## torajiro

> asikkkkkkkkkkkk. lumayan kalau menang. bisa balik bondo


wih.. PD bener mamoth nya..  ::  gpp om,jd org hrs PD.HE3X..

----------


## torajiro

> *Pembayaran bisa di lakukan mulai tanggal 26 Januari 2009 s/d 2 Pebruari 2009.
> No Rekening BCA 4564803288 A/N Irsan, Ir.
> Sedangkan untuk biaya Ongkir kirim ditranfer setelah koi diterima.
> Agar saya gampang mengecek pembayaran rekan2, mohon membayar ditambah dengan No ikan pilihan.
> Misal OM doddy koi No. 1 dan 25 mohon Rp 300.026,-, Om Mrbunta Rp. 300.018,-*
> 
> Status Pembayaran:
> 01. indon3sia........ No. 19
> 02. Glenardo......... No. 3 _Paid Ongkir Paid_ 
> ...


gpp om irsan.. Saya jg sabar menanti kok.he3x.

----------


## h3ln1k

sabar menanti kayak jualan bakso "SABAR MENANTI"   ::

----------


## torajiro

> sabar menanti kayak jualan bakso "SABAR MENANTI"


tergantung jualan bakso nya om.klo buka stand ya mesti sabar menanti.tp klo keliling kompleks ya jd nya capek menanti.he3x..

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   gimana dikirim kesurabaya kapan ikannya?

----------


## torajiro

> gimana dikirim kesurabaya kapan ikannya?


klo ga salah ingat katae om irsan klo ga kmis ya bsk jumat.

----------


## tenonx

> sabar menanti kayak jualan bakso "SABAR MENANTI"


kalo di tempatku ada ne soto "SABAR MENANTI"   ::   ::   ::  


@TORA : aku sih meh ada rencana ke surabaya.... nek mau nunggu setelah minggu depan ya bisa tak bawain.   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> sabar menanti kayak jualan bakso "SABAR MENANTI"  
> 
> 
> kalo di tempatku ada ne soto "SABAR MENANTI"     
> 
> 
> @TORA : aku sih meh ada rencana ke surabaya.... nek mau nunggu setelah minggu depan ya bisa tak bawain.



mau donk sotonyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## tenonx

dateng sini donk bos, lomba solo ikut ga??? tak ajakin makan soto deh   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

ayo om dodo dateng loh ntar di solo   ::

----------


## irsan

*Pembayaran bisa di lakukan mulai tanggal 26 Januari 2009 s/d 2 Pebruari 2009.
No Rekening BCA 4564803288 A/N Irsan, Ir.
Sedangkan untuk biaya Ongkir kirim ditranfer setelah koi diterima.
Agar saya gampang mengecek pembayaran rekan2, mohon membayar ditambah dengan No ikan pilihan.
Misal OM doddy koi No. 1 dan 25 mohon Rp 300.026,-, Om Mrbunta Rp. 300.018,-*

Status Pembayaran:
01. indon3sia........ No. 19
02. Glenardo......... No. 3 _Paid Ongkir Paid_ 
03. mrbunta.......... No. 18 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
04. Asfenv............ No.6 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
05. Asfenv............ No.16 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
06. Torajiro........... No.22 _Paid_
07. tenonx............ No. 13
08. h3ln1k............. No.15 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
09. Alvin............... No.14 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
10. Doddy............. No.25_ Paid Ongkir Paid_
11. Doddy............. No.1_ Paid Ongkir Paid_
12. Nox................ No.24 _ Paid Ongkir Paid_
13. indon3sia......... No.26
14. papaandra....... No.11
15. indon3sia......... No. 4
16. papaandra....... No. 2
17. Juloi............... No. 23 _Paid_
18. topkoifarm....... No. 10 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
19. Karhoma.......... No. 9 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
20. Wahyu............ No. 12 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
21. ari-radja.......... No. 8 _Paid Ongkir ambil sendiri_
22. Ronnie............. No. 20 _Paid Ongkir ambil sendiri_

----------


## troy

> dateng sini donk bos, lomba solo ikut ga??? tak ajakin makan soto deh


di solo makan sate kambing di pasar pon nonx....gule goreng e uenak....nek malem nongkrong di wedangan pak wir aja....ntar ajak2 pak ari....sama om eko...sekalian pak andy(mbahe koi solo)

----------


## torajiro

nyam3x..

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*LOKAL KUJYAKU KEEPING CONTEST
TATA CARA KEGIATAN (RULE OF THE GAME)*

*NAMA KEGIATAN*
Lokal Kujyaku Keeping Contest

*BENTUK KEGIATAN*
Lokal Kujyaku Keeping Contest adalah ajang kompetisi memilih satu atau lebih koi dari varietas kujyaku yang berasal dari Penangkar Lokal asal Yogya, Budi Santoso, untuk dibesarkan secara terpisah di kolam masing  masing partisipan dengan perlakuan yang tidak dibatasi selama periode 6 (enam) bulan. Pada akhir periode koi  koi tersebut akan dinilai oleh Dewan Juri dengan kriteria yang telah ditentukan 

*Koi  koi anakan koi impor dengan usia sekitar 5 bulan, berukuran 13  18 cm, Budi Santoso melalui Irsan Liem sebagai bagian kerja sama dengan KOIs*

*TUJUAN*
-. Meningkatkan kualitas apresiasi partisipan dalam memilih tosai berkualitas yang memiliki potensi berkembang secara optimal 
-. Meningkatkan kemampuan partisipan dalam memelihara koi dengan cara berbagi pengalaman melalui diskusi dengan partisipan lain atau anggota pada forum KOIs

*AGENDA*
20/01/09  22/01/09, Sosialisasi Kegiatan
22/01/09  24/01/09, Pemilihan Ikan
20/01/09  09/02/09, Pembayaran & Pengambilan/Pengiriman Ikan
10/02/09  10/08/09, Masa kegiatan Keeping Contest
11/08/09  31/08/09, Periode Penjurian dan Penentuan Pemenang
31/08/09 	        , Pengumuman Pemenang	

*PARTISIPAN*
Partisipan adalah anggota KOIs forum, baik KOIs member atau non KOIs member. 

*PENJELASAN KEGIATAN*
1. Koi yang dipilih akan dibesarkan dalam kolam masing  masing partisipan selama periode 6 (enam) bulan terhitung sejak tanggal 10 Februari  10 Agustus 2009
2. Partisipan bebas untuk menentukan jenis kolam, pakan dan hal lainnya yang berkaitan dengan koi keeping 
3. Selama kegiatan koi tidak boleh berpindahtangan. Apabila terjadi perubahan kepemilikan, maka koi tersebut dinyatakan gugur dan tidak akan diikutsertakan dalam proses penjurian
4. Selama periode kegiatan partisipan diperkenankan memposting perkembangan ikannya dengan tujuan untuk memotivasi dan bahan pembelajaran partisipan lainnya 
5. Semua risiko yang berkaitan dengan kegiatan pemeliharaan sepenuhnya menjadi tanggungjawab partisipan
6. Partisipan harus mengumumkan apabila koi berpindah tangan atau karena sesuatu dan lain hal mengalami kematian. 

*PENJURIAN*
1. Pada akhir periode Koi akan dinilai oleh Dewab Juri melalui foto yang diposting di forum. 
2. Partisipan harus memposting foto ikan sebelum periode penjurian dimulai pada tanggal 11 Agustus 2009 dan selambat  lambatnya tanggal 21 Agustus 2009. Foto yang diposting adalah yang diambil selambat  lambatnya 14 hari sebelum batas akhir kegiatan
3. Partisipan diminta untuk memberikan informasi secara jujur mengenai ukuran ikannya pada saat akan dinilai 
*4. Setiap anggota Dewan Juri akan memilih 5 (lima) koi terbaik secara urut mulai dari yang paling baik untuk masing  masing  kriteria berikut:
-. Koi yang pertumbuhan badannya paling optimal, dilihat dari ukuran dan bentuk badannya
-. Koi yang perubahan warna merahnya paling dramatis
-. Koi yang matsubanya muncul paling jelas
-. Koi yang kualitas hikarinya paling bagus 
-. Koi yang memiliki keindahan secara keseluruhan (overal beauty)*
5. Kelima kriteria tersebut memiliki bobot yang sama
6. Untuk setiap kriteria penjurian, koi yang terpilih akan mendapatkan poin dengan ketentuan sebagai berikut:
-. Koi pilihan pertama akan mendapat poin 8
-. Koi pilihan kedua akan mendapat poin 5
-. Koi pilihan ketiga akan mendapat poin 3
-. Koi pilihan keempat akan mendapat poin 2
-. Koi pilihan kelima akan mendapat poin 1
7. Seluruh poin yang didapatkan akan diakumulasi 
8. Pemenang kegiatan ini adalah partisipan yang koinya memperoleh nilai kumulatif yang tinggi dengan ketentuan:
-. Pemenang I adalah ikan yang mendapat poin tertinggi. 
-. Pemenang II adalah yang mendapat poin kedua tertinggi
-. Pemenang II adalah yang mendapat poin ketiga tertinggi

*DEWAN JURI*
1. Datta Iradian Sutomo
2. Rudyanto koilvr
3. Robby Iwan
4. Karomul Wachid

*HADIAH*
Pemenang I, Uang Tunai Rp 400.000 
Pemenang II, Uang Tunai Rp 300,000
Pemenang III, Uang Tunai Rp 200,000

*LAIN  LAIN*
Hal lain yang belum diatur akan diputuskan kemudian sesuai kelaziman dan menjadi wewenang KOIs selaku penyelenggara untuk mengatur dan menetapkannya

*Kegiatan ini berlangsung atas partisipasi Budi Santoso dan Irsan Liem*

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Rule of The Game ini saya adaptasi dari Sakura Dainichi Showa Keeping Contest. Tidak banyak yang diubah hanya pada kriteria penjurian saja

Dengan dipostingnya rule oh the game, kegiatan keeping contest sudah dimulai... dan forum saya pindahkan ke Kegiatan KOI's

Selaman ber keeping contest  ::

----------


## rvidella

> Rule of The Game ini saya adaptasi dari Sakura Dainichi Showa Keeping Contest. Tidak banyak yang diubah hanya pada kriteria penjurian saja
> 
> Dengan dipostingnya rule oh the game, kegiatan keeping contest sudah dimulai... dan forum saya pindahkan ke Kegiatan KOI's
> 
> Selaman ber keeping contest



selamat bertanding yah ,,, semoga jakarta menang huehehehehehehe

----------


## ari-radja

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> dateng sini donk bos, lomba solo ikut ga??? tak ajakin makan soto deh    
> 
> 
> di solo makan sate kambing di pasar pon nonx....gule goreng e uenak....nek malem nongkrong di wedangan pak wir aja....ntar ajak2 pak ari....sama om eko...sekalian pak andy(mbahe koi solo)


Siap. Ayo makan sate sampai pot belly, he he he....... Pak Troy ajak teman-teman Surabaya meramaikan lomba di Solo dong. Tks

----------


## KARHOMA

Akhirnya keluar juga aturan mainnya, thanks om Ajik ...

----------


## Kete

> selamat bertanding yah ,,, semoga jakarta menang huehehehehehehe


Jakarta mah susah menang do, airnya sdh tercemar terutama daerah M.besar, klp Gading sktr Sumo, masih bagus kalo bs grow kalo Sumi sama Hi terbalik balik gimana hayo  ::   ::   ::

----------


## chivas

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> selamat bertanding yah ,,, semoga jakarta menang huehehehehehehe
> 
> 
> Jakarta mah susah menang do, airnya sdh tercemar terutama daerah M.besar, klp Gading sktr Sumo, masih bagus kalo bs grow kalo Sumi sama Hi terbalik balik gimana hayo


bpk yg satu ini penggemar sumo jg yah...hehehhe

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by Kete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> ...



kita nyebrang dikit lah ... yang cheap cheap huehehehehehehehehee

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> ...


arek suroboyo pada valentine an pak ari...sebener nya pengen dateng....ikut lomba sambil tour makan....pagi: soto/sate-siang: gudeg adem ayem/nini thowong-sore: tahu kupat/tengkleng-malem: nasi liwet/ronde-tengah malam: wedangan-subuh: ceker ayam margoyudan.....
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  dijamin pemilik ikan lgs pot belly......

----------


## h3ln1k

wah ga dateng smuwa troy surabaya?   ::   ::   ntar di semarang dateng loh   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

saya udah bayar uang pengirimannya om.. mohon konfirmasinya...  ::

----------


## irsan

*Pembayaran bisa di lakukan mulai tanggal 26 Januari 2009 s/d 2 Pebruari 2009.
No Rekening BCA 4564803288 A/N Irsan, Ir.
Sedangkan untuk biaya Ongkir kirim ditranfer setelah koi diterima.
Agar saya gampang mengecek pembayaran rekan2, mohon membayar ditambah dengan No ikan pilihan.
Misal OM doddy koi No. 1 dan 25 mohon Rp 300.026,-, Om Mrbunta Rp. 300.018,-*

Status Pembayaran:
01. indon3sia........ No. 19
02. Glenardo......... No. 3 _Paid Ongkir Paid_ 
03. mrbunta.......... No. 18 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
04. Asfenv............ No.6 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
05. Asfenv............ No.16 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
06. Torajiro........... No.22 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
07. tenonx............ No. 13 _Paid Ongkir ambil sendiri_
08. h3ln1k............. No.15 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
09. Alvin............... No.14 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
10. Doddy............. No.25_ Paid Ongkir Paid_
11. Doddy............. No.1_ Paid Ongkir Paid_
12. Nox................ No.24 _ Paid Ongkir Paid_
13. indon3sia......... No.26
14. papaandra....... No.11 _Paid Ongkir ambil sendiri_
15. indon3sia......... No. 4
16. papaandra....... No. 2 _Paid Ongkir ambil sendiri_
17. Juloi............... No. 23 _Paid_
18. topkoifarm....... No. 10 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
19. Karhoma.......... No. 9 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
20. Wahyu............ No. 12 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
21. ari-radja.......... No. 8 _Paid Ongkir ambil sendiri_
22. Ronnie............. No. 20 _Paid Ongkir ambil sendiri_

Terima kasih Om Ajik, 
Rekan2, Dengan di posting peraturan2 tentang keeping contest baby kujyaku ini, maka kegiatan ini resmi dimulai tanggal 10 Pebruari 2009 s/d 10 Agustus 2009, besar harapan saya, rekan-rekan selalu update data dari keeping kujyaku ini, mudah-mudahan setelah 6 bulan, baby-baby kujyaku menjadi jumbo dan berenang dengan eloknya di kolam rekan-rekan..

----------


## indon3sia

sorry pak irsan... segera saya transfer besok yah....

----------


## mrbunta

kreteria penjurian blom ada ya om?

----------


## irsan

> kreteria penjurian blom ada ya om?





> *LOKAL KUJYAKU KEEPING CONTEST
> TATA CARA KEGIATAN (RULE OF THE GAME)*
> 
> *NAMA KEGIATAN*
> Lokal Kujyaku Keeping Contest
> 
> *BENTUK KEGIATAN*
> Lokal Kujyaku Keeping Contest adalah ajang kompetisi memilih satu atau lebih koi dari varietas kujyaku yang berasal dari Penangkar Lokal asal Yogya, Budi Santoso, untuk dibesarkan secara terpisah di kolam masing  masing partisipan dengan perlakuan yang tidak dibatasi selama periode 6 (enam) bulan. Pada akhir periode koi  koi tersebut akan dinilai oleh Dewan Juri dengan kriteria yang telah ditentukan 
> 
> ...

----------


## indon3sia

sdh transfer mhn konfirmasi
thank's

----------


## mrbunta

suippppppp
mantaffffff

----------


## irsan

*Pembayaran bisa di lakukan mulai tanggal 26 Januari 2009 s/d 2 Pebruari 2009.
No Rekening BCA 4564803288 A/N Irsan, Ir.
Sedangkan untuk biaya Ongkir kirim ditranfer setelah koi diterima.
Agar saya gampang mengecek pembayaran rekan2, mohon membayar ditambah dengan No ikan pilihan.
Misal OM doddy koi No. 1 dan 25 mohon Rp 300.026,-, Om Mrbunta Rp. 300.018,-*

Status Pembayaran:
01. indon3sia........ No. 19 _Paid Ongkir Paid_ 
02. Glenardo......... No. 3 _Paid Ongkir Paid_ 
03. mrbunta.......... No. 18 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
04. Asfenv............ No.6 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
05. Asfenv............ No.16 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
06. Torajiro........... No.22 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
07. tenonx............ No. 13 _Paid Ongkir ambil sendiri_
08. h3ln1k............. No.15 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
09. Alvin............... No.14 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
10. Doddy............. No.25_ Paid Ongkir Paid_
11. Doddy............. No.1_ Paid Ongkir Paid_
12. Nox................ No.24 _ Paid Ongkir Paid_
13. indon3sia......... No.26 _Paid Ongkir Paid_ 
14. papaandra....... No.11 _Paid Ongkir ambil sendiri_
15. indon3sia......... No. 4 _Paid Ongkir Paid_ 
16. papaandra....... No. 2 _Paid Ongkir ambil sendiri_
17. Juloi............... No. 23 _Paid_
18. topkoifarm....... No. 10 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
19. Karhoma.......... No. 9 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
20. Wahyu............ No. 12 _Paid Ongkir Paid_
21. ari-radja.......... No. 8 _Paid Ongkir ambil sendiri_
22. Ronnie............. No. 20 _Paid Ongkir ambil sendiri_

----------


## torajiro

> *Pembayaran bisa di lakukan mulai tanggal 26 Januari 2009 s/d 2 Pebruari 2009.
> No Rekening BCA 4564803288 A/N Irsan, Ir.
> Sedangkan untuk biaya Ongkir kirim ditranfer setelah koi diterima.
> Agar saya gampang mengecek pembayaran rekan2, mohon membayar ditambah dengan No ikan pilihan.
> Misal OM doddy koi No. 1 dan 25 mohon Rp 300.026,-, Om Mrbunta Rp. 300.018,-*
> 
> Status Pembayaran:
> 01. indon3sia........ No. 19 _Paid Ongkir Paid_ 
> 02. Glenardo......... No. 3 _Paid Ongkir Paid_ 
> ...


sip..lah..

----------


## troy

akhirnya beres juga.....

----------


## h3ln1k

hehe tinggal updating ikan neh   ::

----------


## indon3sia

iyah mohon maaf tak bermaksud menghambat, tapi minggu2 kemarin adalah minggu2 yang melelahkan dan menjengkelkan... 
semoga... tak menjadi hambatan...

thank's
~boed~

----------


## torajiro

Hari ini akhir nya sampai juga kujaku nya d lasem..

----------


## troy

> iyah mohon maaf tak bermaksud menghambat, tapi minggu2 kemarin adalah minggu2 yang melelahkan dan menjengkelkan... 
> semoga... tak menjadi hambatan...
> 
> thank's
> ~boed~


namanya aja juga sibuk om....maklum lah....yg penting sekarang udh beres....

----------


## mrbunta

> Hari ini akhir nya sampai juga kujaku nya d lasem..


ikan mu paling kuntet lak?
di om top masa di kasih pakan   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Hari ini akhir nya sampai juga kujaku nya d lasem..


selametan om   ::

----------


## mrbunta

slametan nya . peyek burayak yo   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> slametan nya . peyek burayak yo


peyek termahal   ::

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> slametan nya . peyek burayak yo


Ok om... tapi yg nyumbang burayaknya om bunta...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> slametan nya . peyek burayak yo   
> 
> 
> Ok om... tapi yg nyumbang burayaknya om bunta...


huzzzzzzzzz pindah   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


lho...d mintai sumbangan burayak kok malah nyuruh pindah...  ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

om irsan keeping ini perlu updating foto kolam + ikannya ga? kayak di shiro keeping kontes? updating ikannya setelah 6 bulan langsung?

----------


## mrbunta

> om irsan keeping ini perlu updating foto kolam + ikannya ga? kayak di shiro keeping kontes? updating ikannya setelah 6 bulan langsung?


langsung aja om. kalau sering di serok ikan nya nanti gak besar besar. jadi stress 1 kolam   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> om irsan keeping ini perlu updating foto kolam + ikannya ga? kayak di shiro keeping kontes? updating ikannya setelah 6 bulan langsung?
> 
> 
> langsung aja om. kalau sering di serok ikan nya nanti gak besar besar. jadi stress 1 kolam


betul om.. Kasian ikan nya klo d serak-serok terùs.. Mending langsung aja om.kasian jg yg udah d masukin ke mud pond ambil ikan nya jg susah payah kan.. Mud pond segede itu cari ikan cuma 1 ekor.. Apalagi ikan e msh kcl.. Susah nangkap nya.. Apalagi klo Ikan e ga keliatan.. Bisa  ::  yg ikut kontes..

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


waduh. ikan ku bisa di balap nih. ikan om tora masuk mud pond   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

ga usah diangkat ikannya om tapi di foto langsung aja di dalam kolam   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> ga usah diangkat ikannya om tapi di foto langsung aja di dalam kolam


gak keliatan om. pasti blurrrrrrrrr

----------


## h3ln1k

keliatan lah brarti kolamnya ga cling neh  :P  :P

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


lho.. Saya kan cuman bilang "yg ikan nya d masukin ke mud pond".jd bukan bèrarti kujaku ku tak masukin mud pond om..  ::  klo saya punya mud pond pasti tak masukin mud pond.. Sayang e saya ga punya om..  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

bikin kubangan depan rumah ajah   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> keliatan lah brarti kolamnya ga cling neh  :P  :P


wadoh. kalau foto dengan mode ikan nya di dalam kolam. pasti blur hasilnya om. ikan nya kan lari lari. padahal kamera yg kita punya kelas kampung semua. kecuali om h3ln1k mau sponsor kirim D2x   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

wah kalo sak kota tak fotoin om   ::   apa bawa semarang dulu tak fotoin?   ::

----------


## torajiro

> bikin kubangan depan rumah ajah


d halaman dpn rumah ku semenan semua om.. Buat lewatan parkiran mobil.soale mobil e parkir d halaman samping kiri rmh.halaman samping kanan jg ga bisa,semenan semua.cuman tersisa tanah petak kcl2 buat batang pohon.halaman belakang jg kyk e ga mungkin deh..  Yg mungkin halaman rmh tetangga mungkin..  ::  klo d halaman rmh blkg kayake bisa tp.. Byk bínätang liar nya.ada ular,tikus,semut,laba2,...  ::

----------


## torajiro

> wah kalo sak kota tak fotoin om    apa bawa semarang dulu tak fotoin?


print screen dr google earth aja om..  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> wah kalo sak kota tak fotoin om    apa bawa semarang dulu tak fotoin?  
> 
> 
> print screen dr google earth aja om..


walah kecil2 dunk   ::   orang google earth aja updatenya lama banget ga tau yang jadi member updatingnya cepet atau ga

----------


## e-koi

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> wah kalo sak kota tak fotoin om    apa bawa semarang dulu tak fotoin?  
> 
> 
> print screen dr google earth aja om..


  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


apa boleh buat om.. Klo sekedar pengen terlihat gede sih liat nya d zoom aja terùs smp mentok trus pake kaca pembesar liat nya..  ::

----------


## torajiro

> 


om.. d larang posting tanpa kata2.. Ntar d marahin ama om mod lho..  ::

----------


## indon3sia

Telah berpulang ke alamnya ... kujaku No. 4, pada hari ini tanggal 19 Februari 2009 
dia akhir perjalanannya beliau selalu murung dan berdiam diri... tak mau makan tak mau minum, 2 hari sebelumnya saya angkat ikan menuju bak karantina, yang sebelumnya sudah di kasih elbayau dan garam serta di aerasi. air di ganti 20-30% setiap hari, sampai pada akhirnya menghembuskan napasnya di hari ini pukul 14.14 WIB, semoga kepulangannya tidak membawa petaka untuk yang lainnya... kolam yang 28 ton sudah di  tabur garam sebanyak 10 kg, untuk menghindari penyakit, kolam dibuang airnya sebanyak 30% dan di ganti air baru...

Kemungkinan besar yang menjadikan beliau wafat adalah beliau terlalu stress memikirkan keadaan kolam, karena sudah 4 hari ini kalau siang kolam di tutup terpal karena takut kena cat dari pekerjaan rumah yg sdg di kerjakan. 

ini photo akhir hidupnya, selamat jalan sobat.....   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

wahduh sayang banget om turut berduka cita ya om

----------


## torajiro

Asik.. Bèrarti saingan nya berkurang 1 ikan lagi donk klo gt.. Wk5x.. Bercanda om.. Ga enak menang klo lawan nya nga full team. Saya Turut berduka cita om.atas wafatnya koi tercinta.semoga beliau d Terima d sisi Nya.. Amin..

----------


## mrbunta

> Telah berpulang ke alamnya ... kujaku No. 4, pada hari ini tanggal 19 Februari 2009 
> dia akhir perjalanannya beliau selalu murung dan berdiam diri... tak mau makan tak mau minum, 2 hari sebelumnya saya angkat ikan menuju bak karantina, yang sebelumnya sudah di kasih elbayau dan garam serta di aerasi. air di ganti 20-30% setiap hari, sampai pada akhirnya menghembuskan napasnya di hari ini pukul 14.14 WIB, semoga kepulangannya tidak membawa petaka untuk yang lainnya... kolam yang 28 ton sudah di  tabur garam sebanyak 10 kg, untuk menghindari penyakit, kolam dibuang airnya sebanyak 30% dan di ganti air baru...


lho 28 ton kok cuman 10kg. 
kalau 3kg per ton udah 84kg, sedang kalau 1kg per ton udah 28 ton. 
kalau 10 kg kurang banyak om

----------


## KARHOMA

BERITA DUKA ...   ::  

myBaby Kujaku mati hari Rabu 18 Februari 2009 menyusul Kujaku dari hanggar pilihan om chivas...

----------


## mrbunta

> BERITA DUKA ...   
> 
> myBaby Kujaku mati hari Rabu 18 Februari 2009 menyusul Kujaku dari hanggar pilihan om chivas...


  ::   ::   ::  
kok mati semua.
padahal kujaku paling kuat nih.

----------


## torajiro

wah.. makin  seru aja nih... kujaku dr tiap2 peserta udah mulai berguguran satu per satu..  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> wah.. makin  seru aja nih... kujaku dr tiap2 peserta udah mulai berguguran satu per satu..


waduh om tora seneng nih. ikan nya masih seger beger.
udah di karantinakan ama om irsan dan om top
jadi 2 x karantina.   ::

----------


## indon3sia

> wah.. makin  seru aja nih... kujaku dr tiap2 peserta udah mulai berguguran satu per satu..


Seru yah pak.... heheheh...   ::   ::   :: 

kayaknya akan lebih seru lagi jika yg tertinggal, tinggal yg punya bapak saja ... jadi ikan nya jadi juara...

----------


## irsan

Sampai tanggal 20 Pebruarti 2009, peserta Kujyaku keeping contest adalah sebagai berikut:

01. indon3sia........ No. 19
_02. Glenardo......... No. 3....Out of Keeping contest_
03. mrbunta.......... No. 18
04. Asfenv............ No.6 
05. Asfenv............ No.16 
06. Torajiro........... No.22 
07. tenonx............ No. 13 
08. h3ln1k............. No.15 
09. Alvin............... No.14 
10. Doddy............. No.25
11. Doddy............. No.1
12. Nox................ No.24 
13. indon3sia......... No.26
14. papaandra....... No.11 
_15. indon3sia......... No. 4.....Out of Keeping contest_
_16. papaandra....... No. 2 ....Out of Keeping contest_
17. Juloi............... No. 23 
18. topkoifarm....... No. 10 
_19. Karhoma.......... No. 9........Out of Keeping contest_
20. Wahyu............ No. 12 
21. ari-radja.......... No. 8 
22. Ronnie............. No. 20 

Akhir-akhir ini Kenapa banyak baby koi yang mati. mohon rekan-rekan bisa memberi masukan

----------


## h3ln1k

mungkin perlu diceritakan kronologis kejadiannya kok bisa mati om jadi temen2 bisa ngasih masukan   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> mungkin perlu diceritakan kronologis kejadiannya kok bisa mati om jadi temen2 bisa ngasih masukan


apa tuku maneh. kan sek akeh gropyok an e   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   silahkan tanya aja ama om glen om oma ama om boed

----------


## irsan

2-3 hari yang lalu shiro omosako saya juga menyendiri, saya ambil dan dikarantina dengan diberi holico supermedi + heater 30 Derajat, sekarang udah sehat lagi.

----------


## mrbunta

> 2-3 hari yang lalu shiro omosako saya juga menyendiri, saya ambil dan dikarantina dengan diberi holico supermedi + heater 30 Derajat, sekarang udah sehat lagi.


obat apa itu om?

----------


## h3ln1k

apa perubahan musim ya? alhamdulillah sampe sekarang ikan2 di kolam sehat2 aja smoga sehat selalu   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> wah.. makin  seru aja nih... kujaku dr tiap2 peserta udah mulai berguguran satu per satu.. 
> 
> 
> Seru yah pak.... heheheh...    
> 
> kayaknya akan lebih seru lagi jika yg tertinggal, tinggal yg punya bapak saja ... jadi ikan nya jadi juara...


nga lah om.. Saya jg nga berharap menang dg cara spt itu kok.. Lagian saya ikut kontes ini bukan utk menang,tujuan utama saya cuma fun aja.. Klo spt itu kejadian nya malah jd ga seru lagi.coba om nonton balap motor/moto gp.klo ada bbrp peserta yg terjatuh saat race itu akan menambah seru balapan nya.scr emosi,penonton mungkin akan berteriak keras dan menambah nuansa balapan jd lbh menegangkan.tp klo semua peserta/pembalap nya jatuh saat race dan tinggal 1org pembalap aja.trus pembalap itu d nyätakan sbg pemenang balapan.saya yakin klo semua penonton nya bakal kecewa dan berteriak hu..! Dan sy yakin pemenang balapan itu jg nga bakal suka melanjut kan race seorg diri d tengah balapan/menerima kemenangannya dg bangga.begitu jg dg kontes ini.. Soal ada pembalap yg jatuh/ikan seorg peserta yg mati.. Itu adl bagian dr game yg susah d pisahkan.. Saya yakin Pembalap yg terjatuh itu pasti sangat terpukul.. Tp itu bukan akhir dr permainan.msh ada seri2 balapan yg Laen yg dpt membawa pembalap itu ke puncak kemenangan.dan sy kira itu jg sama dg kontes kali ini.. Saya yakin pembalap Laen jg merasa prihatin thd pembalap yg jatuh tsb. Dan saya kira hal itu ga perlu d gembar-gemborkan dg menulis bsr2 "saya prihatin dg..". sebab kita semua d sini jg merasakan hal yg sama.. Kita semua jg tau gmn rs nya kehilangan ikan kesayangan.. Tp knp mesti larut dlm kesedihan/kekecewaan spt itu? Bukan kah kita hrs bangkit?bgt jg dg om.. Bnr kan om?

----------


## torajiro

Ngomong2 saya tadi ngetik apa aja ya lwt hp?tak liat lagi sepintas kok kyk e dah panjang gt. Ga sadar,kyk e semua mengalir bgt aja..  ::  Btw,inti e cm 1om.. Tetap semangat ya..!  Dan tetap pantau jln nya lomba.. Siapa tau nanti ikan saya yg mati.. Wk5x.. Klo itu Jgn sampai lah.. "Tak kan ku biar kan kujaku ku mati..! Eit..! Eit..! Eit..!" Ha3x..  ::   just fun aja om..

----------


## h3ln1k

baru kali ini torasudiro posting banyak bener   ::

----------


## torajiro

> baru kali ini torasudiro posting banyak bener


masak sih om? Kyk e dah bbrp kali deh..  ::  Maklum g terbawa suasana om.. He3x..  Torajiro om,bukan torasudiro.Torajiro tu nama kcl nya honinbo shusaku.pemain igo legendaris dr jepang.yg mendapat kan gelar Go Saint,Shusaku tak terkalahkan.yg memenangkan pertandingan castle game 19kali berturut-Turut.serta memenangkan pertandingan sanJuu bango(pertandingan 30x) melawan oda yuji. Shusaku/Torajiro adl pemegang gelar tertinggi "honinbo" setelah shuwa.
Kok jd ngomong in igo ya.. Wk5x..  ::

----------


## ronnie

> Telah berpulang ke alamnya ... kujaku No. 4, pada hari ini tanggal 19 Februari 2009


Turut bduka cita om...ttp smangat ya...

----------


## irsan

> Originally Posted by irsan
> 
> 2-3 hari yang lalu shiro omosako saya juga menyendiri, saya ambil dan dikarantina dengan diberi holico supermedi + heater 30 Derajat, sekarang udah sehat lagi.
> 
> 
> obat apa itu om?


Namanya Holico Supermedi, harga 36rb isi 100ml, sangat ampuh om, mungkin di surabaya ada juga om

----------


## h3ln1k

gimana neh kabarnya kujaku temen2?

----------


## mrbunta

> gimana neh kabarnya kujaku temen2?


sehat wall afiat

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> gimana neh kabarnya kujaku temen2?
> 
> 
> sehat wall afiat


amiinn   ::  udah ukuran berapa bos? fotonya   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


gak di foto om males.
paling 20 -25 cm an

----------


## ari-radja

Ini kujaku saya, super lincah, nyelip sana nyelip sini:



Nah, keluar deh gambarnya.

Salam, 

ari radja

----------


## ari-radja

> Ini kujaku saya, super lincah, nyelip sana nyelip sini:


Kok nggak keluar gambarnya ya?

----------


## h3ln1k

udah keluar om tuh bawah sendiri kan?   ::

----------


## doddy

kujakunya sehat helmy mulai berani serobot pelet gede   ::

----------


## torajiro

> gimana neh kabarnya kujaku temen2?


punya saya masih hidup om....  ::

----------


## mrbunta

masih tembaga ato udah berubah warna om tor?

----------


## h3ln1k

> kujakunya sehat helmy mulai berani serobot pelet gede


sejak masuk kolam kujakuku juga makan pelet gede terus om lha ga punya pelet kecil   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by doddy
> 
> kujakunya sehat helmy mulai berani serobot pelet gede  
> 
> 
> sejak masuk kolam kujakuku juga makan pelet gede terus om lha ga punya pelet kecil


gpp...biar cepet kenyang....

----------


## h3ln1k

tull   ::   ga tau tuh udah ukuran berapa lha kuecil banget waktu dateng   ::

----------


## tenonx

> Ini kujaku saya, super lincah, nyelip sana nyelip sini:


saking lincahnya jadi pas di foto langsung ambles lagi masuk ke dalam   ::   ::   ::   ::  
hampir ga keliatan lagi   ::   ::   ::   ::  
btw.... ini sebenarnya mo kasi liat kujaku apa asagi yg unik itu ya   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Hel, punya om Bunta jangan ditanya deh.... wong waktu dateng aja udah segitu ukurannnya   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by ari-radja
> 
> Ini kujaku saya, super lincah, nyelip sana nyelip sini:
> 
> 
> saking lincahnya jadi pas di foto langsung ambles lagi masuk ke dalam      
> hampir ga keliatan lagi      
> btw.... ini sebenarnya mo kasi liat kujaku apa asagi yg unik itu ya         
> 
> Hel, punya om Bunta jangan ditanya deh.... wong waktu dateng aja udah segitu ukurannnya


lha kalo dateng ukurannya segitu brarti ga nambah2 dunk  :P  :P

----------


## indon3sia

Kujaku No. 19 yang tacho 2 sedang sekarat..... saat ini sedang karantina.... , saya bingung ada apa dengan kujaku-kujaku ku... yang lain pengen hidup dan tumbuh eeh... ini pengennya mate... kemungkinan hidup untuk kujaku no. 19 hanya tinggal 10%, karena di badan sudah terdapat bolongan daging....

update slesai....

----------


## tenonx

bolong gimana om???

di kasi antibiotik ... trus kasi PK di lukanya

----------


## troy

waduh...waduh....koq pada sekarat....cepetan diobati om.....

----------


## irsan

> Kujaku No. 19 yang tacho 2 sedang sekarat..... saat ini sedang karantina.... , saya bingung ada apa dengan kujaku-kujaku ku... yang lain pengen hidup dan tumbuh eeh... ini pengennya mate... kemungkinan hidup untuk kujaku no. 19 hanya tinggal 10%, karena di badan sudah terdapat bolongan daging....
> 
> update slesai....


Ikan Kecil emang riskan sama kualitas air om, coba cek kualitas airnya om

----------


## indon3sia

kujaku no. 19 Out.... meninggal dunia...

----------


## h3ln1k

> kujaku no. 19 Out.... meninggal dunia...


ikut berduka cita om   ::   segera dicari penyebabnya om takutnya ntar bisa nular ke temen2nya satu kolam

----------


## indon3sia

> Originally Posted by indon3sia
> 
> kujaku no. 19 Out.... meninggal dunia...
> 
> 
> ikut berduka cita om    segera dicari penyebabnya om takutnya ntar bisa nular ke temen2nya satu kolam



hanya yg baby kujaku saja yg lain masih riang gembira... yang satu lagi juga dah banyak menyendiri.... gak tahu dech.. kayaknya kena herpes kalo lihat yg no. 19... yang satu lagi hari ini masih karantina... mudah-mudahan ini gak ikut ikutan.... 
gak lucu kan kalo sampe gak tersisa... 

sante aja...lah... aq juga lagi sibux urus ibu sakid...

----------


## KARHOMA

Turut prihatin kang Boed ...   ::  

Hal ini mengingatkan saya pada musibah yg baru menimpa pada koleksi koi saya, bermula dari masuknya koi baru yg walaupun sudah di karantina dan kelihatan sehat ternyata beberapa hari kemudian kelihatan bercak2 merah di tubuhnya, koi ini langsung saya pisah di karantina tapi hara dalam hitungan hari lewat begitu saja. Hal ini terus berlanjut satu persatu menimpa koi yg lain dan hal yg paling membuat saya sedih ketika akhirnya myBaby kujaku juga kena dan ikut menyusul teman2nya   ::   ::   ::  

Sempet pusing juga karena ikan kesayangan mati begitu saja dan saat saya kabarin lewat YM ke mrbunta, beliau menyarankan untuk treatment kolam dgn memakai garam dgn takaran 5 kg untuk 1 ton,  sebelumnya koi yg sakit saya treatmen pake metilyn blue dan elbanju. Setelah saya ikuti saran mrbunta ternyata memang hasilnya sangat menakjubkan, ikan2 di kolam menjadi kelihatan lebih lincah dan sehat.

Setelah kejadian tsb saya baru sadar bahwa parameter air kolam saya kemungkinan saat itu jelek dan saya menyadarinya soalnya gak punya alat untuk mengukur kualitas air ini. Kemaren sempet tanya2 di toko untuk satu jenis pengetesan harganya lumayan juga di atas 100 rb, kalo satu set sekitar 900 rb. 

back to kang Boed, coba treatment kolamnya dgn garam aja ...

----------


## Glenardo

Tes PH digital di Makaliwe ada yang jual 475 ribu. Ada yang tahu ga, alat cek air digital lain? Yang kutahu selain PH hanya Kesadahan air (875 rb).

Kalau pakai yang manual susah ga yah?  ::   Maklum waktu dulu praktikum biologi males banget..  ::

----------


## sugureta_koi

di Ace Hardware, water parameter test kit kayaknya ga sampe 900 ribu deh. seinget saya dibawah 500 rb.

----------


## troy

> Turut prihatin kang Boed ...   
> 
> Hal ini mengingatkan saya pada musibah yg baru menimpa pada koleksi koi saya, bermula dari masuknya koi baru yg walaupun sudah di karantina dan kelihatan sehat ternyata beberapa hari kemudian kelihatan bercak2 merah di tubuhnya, koi ini langsung saya pisah di karantina tapi hara dalam hitungan hari lewat begitu saja. Hal ini terus berlanjut satu persatu menimpa koi yg lain dan hal yg paling membuat saya sedih ketika akhirnya myBaby kujaku juga kena dan ikut menyusul teman2nya     
> 
> Sempet pusing juga karena ikan kesayangan mati begitu saja dan saat saya kabarin lewat YM ke mrbunta, beliau menyarankan untuk treatment kolam dgn memakai garam dgn takaran 5 kg untuk 1 ton,  sebelumnya koi yg sakit saya treatmen pake metilyn blue dan elbanju. Setelah saya ikuti saran mrbunta ternyata memang hasilnya sangat menakjubkan, ikan2 di kolam menjadi kelihatan lebih lincah dan sehat.
> 
> Setelah kejadian tsb saya baru sadar bahwa parameter air kolam saya kemungkinan saat itu jelek dan saya menyadarinya soalnya gak punya alat untuk mengukur kualitas air ini. Kemaren sempet tanya2 di toko untuk satu jenis pengetesan harganya lumayan juga di atas 100 rb, kalo satu set sekitar 900 rb. 
> 
> back to kang Boed, coba treatment kolamnya dgn garam aja ...


saya selama ini kalo treatment ikan juga selalu pake garam 5 kg/ton koq om....ya bisa dibilang mungkin ada masuk 40 ikan baru thn 08-09 gak pernah ada yg mati....kalo kondisi kelihatan parah saya berikan teramycin yg dicampurkan pellet....yg penting penangannya jgn sampe telat aja....

----------


## torajiro

kolamnya dikasi garam 3-5kg utk 1ton aja om buat jaga2 spy yg laen nga ikut2an...

----------


## troy

> kolamnya dikasi garam 3-5kg utk 1ton aja om buat jaga2 spy yg laen nga ikut2an...


kalo saya biasanya di bak karantina nya yg saya kasih garam 5 kg/ton...tp air buat ngarantinanya pake air kolam dan di kasih 1 ekor ikan dr kolam yg pernah sakit parah....

----------


## nox

turut berduka cita om..

di bandung cari alat2 test parameter air agak susah..
saya sering liat di toko ikan di jalan cibadak ready stock..

tp ngga ada yg digital, semuanya berbentuk cairan..

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by KARHOMA
> 
> Turut prihatin kang Boed ...   
> 
> Hal ini mengingatkan saya pada musibah yg baru menimpa pada koleksi koi saya, bermula dari masuknya koi baru yg walaupun sudah di karantina dan kelihatan sehat ternyata beberapa hari kemudian kelihatan bercak2 merah di tubuhnya, koi ini langsung saya pisah di karantina tapi hara dalam hitungan hari lewat begitu saja. Hal ini terus berlanjut satu persatu menimpa koi yg lain dan hal yg paling membuat saya sedih ketika akhirnya myBaby kujaku juga kena dan ikut menyusul teman2nya     
> 
> Sempet pusing juga karena ikan kesayangan mati begitu saja dan saat saya kabarin lewat YM ke mrbunta, beliau menyarankan untuk treatment kolam dgn memakai garam dgn takaran 5 kg untuk 1 ton,  sebelumnya koi yg sakit saya treatmen pake metilyn blue dan elbanju. Setelah saya ikuti saran mrbunta ternyata memang hasilnya sangat menakjubkan, ikan2 di kolam menjadi kelihatan lebih lincah dan sehat.
> 
> Setelah kejadian tsb saya baru sadar bahwa parameter air kolam saya kemungkinan saat itu jelek dan saya menyadarinya soalnya gak punya alat untuk mengukur kualitas air ini. Kemaren sempet tanya2 di toko untuk satu jenis pengetesan harganya lumayan juga di atas 100 rb, kalo satu set sekitar 900 rb. 
> ...


.....jangan lupa ..kalau ada ceolyt dalam filter,,,diangkat dulu.....

----------


## KARHOMA

> saya selama ini kalo treatment ikan juga selalu pake garam 5 kg/ton koq om....ya bisa dibilang mungkin ada masuk 40 ikan baru thn 08-09 gak pernah ada yg mati....kalo kondisi kelihatan parah saya berikan teramycin yg dicampurkan pellet....yg penting penangannya jgn sampe telat aja....


Saya belum pernah pake teramycin, bisa dijelaskan lebihdetail mengenai obat ini om troy?
Maksudnya teramycin ini mengobati penyakita apa saja dan penggunaannya dgn dicampur pelet giamna caranya?

txb4

----------


## KARHOMA

mod sori ya kalo OOT di thread ini, soalnya kebetulan musibah penyakit ini menimpa myBaby kujaku ...   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> saya selama ini kalo treatment ikan juga selalu pake garam 5 kg/ton koq om....ya bisa dibilang mungkin ada masuk 40 ikan baru thn 08-09 gak pernah ada yg mati....kalo kondisi kelihatan parah saya berikan teramycin yg dicampurkan pellet....yg penting penangannya jgn sampe telat aja....
> 
> 
> Saya belum pernah pake teramycin, bisa dijelaskan lebihdetail mengenai obat ini om troy?
> Maksudnya teramycin ini mengobati penyakita apa saja dan penggunaannya dgn dicampur pelet giamna caranya?
> 
> txb4


teramycin adalah termasuk antibiotik....biasanya saya pake untuk mengobati reddish(gejala merah2 di badan dan sirip)....kadang juga saya pake untuk mengobati ikan yg terlihat kurang sehat/lesu/cenderung tidak aktif....
untuk pemakaian dgn mengencerkan teramycin pake air trus dicampurkan ke pellet sampe warna pellet menjadi hijau.....

----------


## Glenardo

Bro Troy, jadinya teracmycin dan garamyci bagusan mana untuk jadi antibiotik??Namanya mycin2 semua gt deh   ::

----------


## troy

> Bro Troy, jadinya teracmycin dan garamyci bagusan mana untuk jadi antibiotik??Namanya mycin2 semua gt deh


wah...saya gak pernah nyoba garamycin...kelihatannya garamycin khan untuk manusia....

----------


## tenonx

setau saya semua antibiotik bisa dipake untuk pengobatan ikan... dan sebaiknya oemakaiannya diganti2 per dosis.... biasanya 1 strip untuk 1x dosis   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> mod sori ya kalo OOT di thread ini, soalnya kebetulan musibah penyakit ini menimpa myBaby kujaku ...


lho katanya udah sembuh semua om?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ad666

> Telah berpulang ke alamnya ... kujaku No. 4, pada hari ini tanggal 19 Februari 2009 
> dia akhir perjalanannya beliau selalu murung dan berdiam diri... tak mau makan tak mau minum, 2 hari sebelumnya saya angkat ikan menuju bak karantina, yang sebelumnya sudah di kasih elbayau dan garam serta di aerasi. air di ganti 20-30% setiap hari, sampai pada akhirnya menghembuskan napasnya di hari ini pukul 14.14 WIB, semoga kepulangannya tidak membawa petaka untuk yang lainnya... kolam yang 28 ton sudah di  tabur garam sebanyak 10 kg, untuk menghindari penyakit, kolam dibuang airnya sebanyak 30% dan di ganti air baru...
> 
> Kemungkinan besar yang menjadikan beliau wafat adalah beliau terlalu stress memikirkan keadaan kolam, karena sudah 4 hari ini kalau siang kolam di tutup terpal karena takut kena cat dari pekerjaan rumah yg sdg di kerjakan. 
> 
> ini photo akhir hidupnya, selamat jalan sobat.....


btw itu tangannya sapa om?
(ga penting mode on  ::  )

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by KARHOMA
> 
> mod sori ya kalo OOT di thread ini, soalnya kebetulan musibah penyakit ini menimpa myBaby kujaku ...  
> 
> 
> lho katanya udah sembuh semua om?


....ikut sedih juga ,,,,nih........buat pak Karhoma.....alat ukur air (Ph..TDS)tidak berfungsi apabila kolam diberi garam 5 kg per ton....alat ukur air (PH...TDS)hanya berfungsi di air normal(tanpa garam)....dalam hal ini apabila kondisi ikan lagi sakit (di bom garam) ...abaikan dulu kwalitas air...jangan ada ceolyt...air jangan  diganti (filter harus kuat)...jangan di otak atik(,,dicuekin saja.)..jangan diberi bermacam2 obat2an dikolam...jangan kena air hujan (karena bisa mengurangi kadar garam/usahakan kadar garam stabil)...puasa.....3..4.hari......pada hari ke 5 dicoba kasih makan .sampai hari ke 14...apabila ikan sudah sehat..baru air diganti sedikit demi sedikit....,...moga2 bisa sembuh,,..

----------


## KARHOMA

> teramycin adalah termasuk antibiotik....biasanya saya pake untuk mengobati reddish(gejala merah2 di badan dan sirip)....kadang juga saya pake untuk mengobati ikan yg terlihat kurang sehat/lesu/cenderung tidak aktif....
> untuk pemakaian dgn mengencerkan teramycin pake air trus dicampurkan ke pellet sampe warna pellet menjadi hijau.....


wah ... ini mustinya cocok kalo kemaren pake teramycin, soalnya gejalanya badan koi terutama punggung kelihatan kemerahan spt lebam dan khusus untuk kujaku siripnya juga merah.




> lho katanya udah sembuh semua om?


Semua ikan memang sudah sembuh setelah saya ikutin saran om Hartono ...   ::  




> ....ikut sedih juga ,,,,nih........buat pak Karhoma.....alat ukur air (Ph..TDS)tidak berfungsi apabila kolam diberi garam 5 kg per ton....alat ukur air (PH...TDS)hanya berfungsi di air normal(tanpa garam)....dalam hal ini apabila kondisi ikan lagi sakit (di bom garam) ...abaikan dulu kwalitas air...jangan ada ceolyt...air jangan  diganti (filter harus kuat)...jangan di otak atik(,,dicuekin saja.)..jangan diberi bermacam2 obat2an dikolam...jangan kena air hujan (karena bisa mengurangi kadar garam/usahakan kadar garam stabil)...puasa.....3..4.hari......pada hari ke 5 dicoba kasih makan .sampai hari ke 14...apabila ikan sudah sehat..baru air diganti sedikit demi sedikit....,...moga2 bisa sembuh,,..


Thanks atas advisenya om top, mrbunta dan troy ... sangat berguna sekali untuk keeping koi di kemudian hari ...

----------


## h3ln1k

buat tenonx : neh nong hasil sebulan di kolam soft nambah 4 cm neh   ::

----------


## troy

waktunya gajag posting neh...sekalian membuktikan keampuhan dog food   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> waktunya gajag posting neh...sekalian membuktikan keampuhan dog food


punya gajah itu kan yang terbesar diantara smuwa tuh   ::

----------


## troy

penasaran sekarang udh size berapa?

----------


## irsan

> buat tenonx : neh nong hasil sebulan di kolam soft nambah 4 cm neh


Wiih,, kepalanya bersih banget,, keep trus ya om, mudah-mudahan makin SQ

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> lho katanya udah sembuh semua om?    
> 
> 
> Semua ikan memang sudah sembuh setelah saya ikutin saran om Hartono ...   
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sukur deh. sampe kaget kok sampe mati lagi   ::

----------


## troy

itu tanda2 kalo harga nya bisa melambung hel....

----------


## h3ln1k

> itu tanda2 kalo harga nya bisa melambung hel....


amien   ::   kayaknya di kolam cocok miara kujaku neh daripada shiro   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> itu tanda2 kalo harga nya bisa melambung hel....
> 
> 
> amien    kayaknya di kolam cocok miara kujaku neh daripada shiro


memangnya shiro nya kenapa hel?

----------


## h3ln1k

lha ini shiro keeping kontes jadi gini http://www.koi-s.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=2991&start=375  ::   ::

----------


## troy

> lha ini shiro keeping kontes jadi gini http://www.koi-s.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=2991&start=375


emang mesti sabar pelihara shiro....

----------


## mrbunta

jadi shiro nya di hibahkan aja ke surabaya
 ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> jadi shiro nya di hibahkan aja ke surabaya


nunggu nisai ya   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> jadi shiro nya di hibahkan aja ke surabaya
>  
> 
> 
> nunggu nisai ya


saiki ae. nanti kalau nisai tak kirim foto e  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


huss ini thread kujaku   ::   pindah2   ::

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::  
sampe lali 
sory om moderator

----------


## h3ln1k

jah foto kujakumu ama size nya mana?

----------


## mrbunta

> jah foto kujakumu ama size nya mana?


tunggu bulan agustus. buat surprise   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

nanti kalo d banned gak tau lho...saya hanya mengingatkan saja....  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> nanti kalo d banned gak tau lho...saya hanya mengingatkan saja....


siapppppp ndan. pindah pindah

----------


## h3ln1k

gimana jah update foto kujakunya dunk   ::

----------


## irsan

Ayo Rekan-rekan, sapa lagi yang mau unjuk gigi, Kujyaku om helmi bisa growth 4cm dalam jangka waktu kurang lebih 1 bulan, kalo sampe 6 bulan berarti kujyaku 24+14=38  cm (calon Grand Champion), 

Kujyaku keeping contest ini Lahir di Yogyakarta 13 September 2008..

----------


## h3ln1k

> Ayo Rekan-rekan, sapa lagi yang mau unjuk gigi, Kujyaku om helmi bisa growth 4cm dalam jangka waktu kurang lebih 1 bulan, kalo sampe 6 bulan berarti kujyaku 24+14=38  cm (calon Grand Champion),


semoga om   ::   lha miara di kolam cuman 2 T aja kayak gini apalagi temen2 yang kolamnya gede2 pasti lebih jauh grownya neh cuman blon pada update aja   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

myBaby kujaku pas dateng ukurannya pas 12 cm, saat tewas ukurannya 15 cm, kalah 1 cm sama om helmi   ::  
makanan cuman dikasih breeder pro ukuran 2 mili aja ...

----------


## irsan

> myBaby kujaku pas dateng ukurannya pas 12 cm, saat tewas ukurannya 15 cm, kalah 1 cm sama om helmi   
> makanan cuman dikasih breeder pro ukuran 2 mili aja ...


Perkembangan baby kujyaku bisa mencapai 3-4cm perbulan, siapa lagi mau posting perkembangan baby kujyakunya..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> myBaby kujaku pas dateng ukurannya pas 12 cm, saat tewas ukurannya 15 cm, kalah 1 cm sama om helmi   
> makanan cuman dikasih breeder pro ukuran 2 mili aja ...


saya tak kasih campur aduk om   ::   SS+Saki Higrow+Saki Basic ga tau ntar jadinya kayak apa   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by KARHOMA
> 
> myBaby kujaku pas dateng ukurannya pas 12 cm, saat tewas ukurannya 15 cm, kalah 1 cm sama om helmi   
> makanan cuman dikasih breeder pro ukuran 2 mili aja ...
> 
> 
> saya tak kasih campur aduk om    SS+Saki Higrow+Saki Basic ga tau ntar jadinya kayak apa


rasa e ya tetep jd kujaku......  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> gimana jah update foto kujakunya dunk


size kujaku ku 20-35 cm. gak punya meter an di sini.
perkiraan aja. dibanding ama kuhaku dari om top yg 25 cm beda dikit

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> gimana jah update foto kujakunya dunk  
> 
> 
> size kujaku ku 20-35 cm. gak punya meter an di sini.
> perkiraan aja. dibanding ama kuhaku dari om top yg 25 cm beda dikit


itu namanya 20-25 jah....nek 35 kejauhan....  ::

----------


## mrbunta

lho iyo yo.   ::   ::   ::  
aku ngomong 35 cm yo   ::   ::  
pikunnnnnnnnnnn

----------


## troy

> lho iyo yo.     
> aku ngomong 35 cm yo    
> pikunnnnnnnnnnn


kalo punya mu udh 35 lgs juara jah....

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> lho iyo yo.     
> aku ngomong 35 cm yo    
> pikunnnnnnnnnnn
> 
> 
> kalo punya mu udh 35 lgs juara jah....


yo ini lagi di boster.   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by KARHOMA
> 
> ...


setuju troy   ::   tuh punya gajah diposting jah biggest kujaku   ::

----------


## mrbunta

lho biggest kujaku udah jadi GC ta?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

ntar diadu sama baby kujaku ku aja jah....

----------


## mrbunta

> ntar diadu sama baby kujaku ku aja jah....


wes gak ngatasi. punya mu di kasih doping   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ntar diadu sama baby kujaku ku aja jah....
> 
> 
> wes gak ngatasi. punya mu di kasih doping


khan punya mu pake pakan khusus juga...lagian start nya punya mu lebih besar lho....

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


kolam mu guede yo. tapi yo tunggu agustus ae. di angkat bareng terus di ukur.  ::

----------


## troy

beres....

----------


## irsan

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> jah foto kujakumu ama size nya mana?
> 
> 
> tunggu bulan agustus. buat surprise



dak boleh tunggu agustus om, kalo ndak nanti saya diskualifikasi lho   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


  ::   ::   ::  
lho memang kapan harus posting foto?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

punya gajah di disqualifikasi aja om.....karena doping nya terlalu super.....  ::   ::   ::  
atau dgn alasan memaksa koi jadi doggie....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> punya gajah di disqualifikasi aja om.....karena doping nya terlalu super.....    
> atau dgn alasan memaksa koi jadi doggie....


  ::   ::   ::  
kan jadi varietas baru kujakudog

----------


## irsan

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> punya gajah di disqualifikasi aja om.....karena doping nya terlalu super.....    
> atau dgn alasan memaksa koi jadi doggie....   
> 
> 
>     
> kan jadi varietas baru kujakudog


ayo posting donk, biar rame, kujyaku di kolam juga growth sangat pesat, ayo rekan2, jgn malu2 untuk posting kujyaku nya

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


malu om. kuhaku ku bonsai   ::

----------


## troy

koq kuhaku jah...bukannya ini lagi bahas kujaku....ayo diposting.....

----------


## mrbunta

ooooooo keliru ketik 
hahahahahaha
kujaku
bukan kuhaku
sory om   ::

----------


## ari-radja

Kujaku ku rung iso dicekel. Ketoke kok gak nambah yo? Tapi, mungkin yang lain juga tambah besar jadi kesannya kujaku gak nambah besar ya?

----------


## mrbunta

> Kujaku ku rung iso dicekel. Ketoke kok gak nambah yo? Tapi, mungkin yang lain juga tambah besar jadi kesannya kujaku gak nambah besar ya?


mungkin   ::

----------


## mrbunta

tadi perkiraan pake penggaris. kurang lebih udah 22 cm

----------


## troy

jangan2 penggaris nya putus 10 cm om bunta.... :P  :P  :P

----------


## irsan

> jangan2 penggaris nya putus 10 cm om bunta.... :P  :P  :P


tul om troy.,, kujyaku pilihan om mrbunta, bongsor dewe..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> jangan2 penggaris nya putus 10 cm om bunta.... :P  :P  :P
> 
> 
> tul om troy.,, kujyaku pilihan om mrbunta, bongsor dewe..


asikkkkkkkkk yg paling bongsor jadi GC. jadi dapet ikan gratis   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by irsan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


si bongsor kalo sampe kalah sama yg kecil malu2in lho.....

----------


## irsan

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by irsan
> 
> ...



berarti ndak di kasih pakan om,.. wong dikirim aja size udah 30cm   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

wah kalo waktu kirim udh 30cm....jangan2 sama om bunta size nya dikecilin donk....koq katanya baru 25.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> wah kalo waktu kirim udh 30cm....jangan2 sama om bunta size nya dikecilin donk....koq katanya baru 25.....


  ::   ::   lha peletnya rebutan ama bunta

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::  
ikan ku dateng 15 cm lohhhh. ini udah di boster. tapi om troy gak mau bagi bagi resep boster e. jadi ikan ku kalah besar

----------


## sugureta_koi

Absen bulanan Oom Irsan ...
Kujaku sekarang sekitar 20-21 cm
Laporan selengkapnya ada di : http://www.koiofindonesia.com/Articl...Journal_1.html

----------


## irsan

> Absen bulanan Oom Irsan ...
> Kujaku sekarang sekitar 20-21 cm
> Laporan selengkapnya ada di : http://www.koiofindonesia.com/Articl...Journal_1.html


Wih...... kren habis,.. persaingan makin ketat nih   ::   ::

----------


## irsan

> ikan ku dateng 15 cm lohhhh. ini udah di boster. tapi om troy gak mau bagi bagi resep boster e. jadi ikan ku kalah besar


Orak Mungkin om, soale kujyaku om bunta itu haruse buat saya lho, karna kesalahan saya, posting gambar double, akhire  ::   ::   ::  pindah tangan om.. ayo posting om.. ingat saya size bongsor dewe

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
>    
> ikan ku dateng 15 cm lohhhh. ini udah di boster. tapi om troy gak mau bagi bagi resep boster e. jadi ikan ku kalah besar
> 
> 
> Orak Mungkin om, soale kujyaku om bunta itu haruse buat saya lho, karna kesalahan saya, posting gambar double, akhire    pindah tangan om.. ayo posting om.. ingat saya size bongsor dewe


  ::   ::   ::   ::  
ikan ku kalah besar ama ikan nya om sugureta_koi

----------


## sugureta_koi

Tenang oom, perjalanan masih panjang .. masih ada 5 bulan lagi.   ::   ciayooo ...

----------


## mrbunta

> Tenang oom, perjalanan masih panjang .. masih ada 5 bulan lagi.    ciayooo ...


bagi rahasianya dongggg.
di apakan biar cepet gede gitu   ::

----------


## wahyu

ini laporannya om....
gambarnya maksud saya......kepala semakin bersih tp blm saya ukur.....

----------


## tenonx

itung aja kotak yg buat fotonya om. ada 4 kotak... 1 kotak = .... cm   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sugureta_koi

> ini laporannya om....
> gambarnya maksud saya......kepala semakin bersih tp blm saya ukur.....


Wuih ... kayaknya jumbo nih. gede keliatannya.

----------


## wahyu

> itung aja kotak yg buat fotonya om. ada 4 kotak... 1 kotak = .... cm


betul om....  ::  
aq ukur dulu kotaknya  ::

----------


## irsan

Ikut Posting ya om, walau tidak ikutan dalam keeping contest,.


*photo Kiri 18 Januari 2009 size 15cm, Photo Kanan 7 Maret 2009 size 23cm 
*

*photo Kiri 18 Januari 2009 size 13cm, Photo Kanan 7 Maret 2009 size 20cm 
*

----------


## mrbunta

wuih ngebut semua. ikan ku aja yg bonsai  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

om. ikan itu yg 1 kolam dgn punyaku ya?

----------


## h3ln1k

walah ikanku gen kecil brarti yah   ::   jah ikanmu diposting kan yang paling gede tuh

----------


## irsan

> wuih ngebut semua. ikan ku aja yg bonsai


Kujyaku om mrbunta, waktu dikolam saya growth paling gede dewe..




> om. ikan itu yg 1 kolam dgn punyaku ya?


Ya om, semua kelahiran 13 September 2008, di tempat Om Budi Santoso ada sekitar 4 ekor yang sizenya 27up..
Saya lagi coba pakan Azxxxxx dan emang fantastis, bikin body ikan tebal banget... 15 kg harga 900rb belum ongkir




> walah ikanku gen kecil brarti yah    jah ikanmu diposting kan yang paling gede tuh


genjot trus om helmi,.. 1 hari mungkin di pakani 3-5 kali   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## irsan

> itung aja kotak yg buat fotonya om. ada 4 kotak... 1 kotak = .... cm


1 kotak paling tidak 5 cm berarti 4 kotak sekitar 20cm.. Keep trus om wahyu.. perjalanan masih panjang ... show time *AGUSTUS 2009*

----------


## mrbunta

tak jozzzzzzzzzzzzzz aja iwak ku

----------


## irsan

> tak jozzzzzzzzzzzzzz aja iwak ku


ayo posting, jangan2 size udah 26 up, saya curiga ama om mrbunta nih,  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> tak jozzzzzzzzzzzzzz aja iwak ku
> 
> 
> ayo posting, jangan2 size udah 26 up, saya curiga ama om mrbunta nih,


isin om bonsai ikan ku  ::

----------


## irsan

> Originally Posted by irsan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


makin curiga aja nih  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nox

waduh.. ikanku juga masih bonsai nih...  ::  
yg lain udah pada gede2...

----------


## h3ln1k

> waduh.. ikanku juga masih bonsai nih...  
> yg lain udah pada gede2...


tenang aja om punya saya juga masih 18 cm   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> makin curiga aja nih


bulan depan aja om tak serok . bulan ini mau di boster dulu. pake nozzzzzzzzz   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by irsan
> 
> 
> makin curiga aja nih       
> 
> 
> bulan depan aja om tak serok . bulan ini mau di boster dulu. pake nozzzzzzzzz


nos plus turbo gak

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by irsan
> 
> ...


berapa ukuran kujakumu dan?

----------


## troy

wes gede2 rek iwak e.....

----------


## mrbunta

> wes gede2 rek iwak e.....


wadoh wadoh. iwak nya paling gede gak mau posting di sini.

----------


## seven7colour

Kalau punya om Bunta udah bosan, buat aku aja yah   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Kalau punya om Bunta udah bosan, buat aku aja yah


barter aja. ama yg mark II itu lho   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> wes gede2 rek iwak e.....
> 
> 
> wadoh wadoh. iwak nya paling gede gak mau posting di sini.


soale gak ikutan contest jah.....

----------


## h3ln1k

wah gajah pelit neh ga upload foto kujakunya jangan2 dikasih dog food udah keluar taringnya neh   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> wah gajah pelit neh ga upload foto kujakunya jangan2 dikasih dog food udah keluar taringnya neh


lumayan bisa jaga rumah   ::

----------


## wahyu

berapa ukuran kujakumu dan?[/quote]


uk 23 cm........punyamu piro

----------


## tenonx

30 punya si gajah   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> 30 punya si gajah


iya nonx....maklum kujaku dog seh....  ::

----------


## irsan

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> 30 punya si gajah     
> 
> 
> iya nonx....maklum kujaku dog seh....


mungkin aja lho, tadi barusan dari tempat budi santoso, kujyaku yang juara 1 di BKC Show kemarin size 28 up  ::   ::   ::  .. fantastis...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

itulah gunanya keeping kontes... mengukur siapa yg mampu memelihara dg lebih baik   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> itulah gunanya keeping kontes... mengukur siapa yg mampu memelihara dg lebih baik


yang seukuran punya ku sekarang pada udah size berapa ya?

----------


## irsan

Mana nih, wong jogja.. posting donk kujyakunya... om papaandra   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

ga punya jaring katanya dia om   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## irsan

> ga punya jaring katanya dia om


Nih tak pinjamin ya

----------


## h3ln1k

iya neh mana yang laen yah?   ::   ::

----------


## ari-radja

> iya neh mana yang laen yah?


Sulit nangkep, sulit motret. Wis lengkap alesane.

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> iya neh mana yang laen yah?   
> 
> 
> Sulit nangkep, sulit motret. Wis lengkap alesane.


  ::   ::   komplet benerrr om

----------


## ari-radja

Ikan itu lincah banget, om. Nyelip sana, nyelip sini, ngrebutin pakan. Keliatannya sih tambah panjang, tapi baru 1 - 2 cm. Tks.

----------


## mrbunta

memang byk alasan ya.   ::  
kalau aku 1 alasan. tunggu agustus   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> memang byk alasan ya.   
> kalau aku 1 alasan. tunggu agustus


mau bikin kejutan dgn kujaku dog ya.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> memang byk alasan ya.   
> kalau aku 1 alasan. tunggu agustus    
> 
> 
> mau bikin kejutan dgn kujaku dog ya.....


  ::   ::   ::  
zzzzzzzsssssssttttttt jok rame rame, saiki 25 up  ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Ikan itu lincah banget, om. Nyelip sana, nyelip sini, ngrebutin pakan. Keliatannya sih tambah panjang, tapi baru 1 - 2 cm. Tks.


sama dg ikan ku om.. kyk e sih tambah panjang 1cm an aja...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


koq eruh nek wes 25 up...lha situ aja gak ada di surabaya..... :P  :P  :P

----------


## tenonx

yo jelas tau donk.... wong dateng aja udah 25cm sendiri kok   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> yo jelas tau donk.... wong dateng aja udah 25cm sendiri kok


iya...ya...berarti ntar untuk penjurian khusus kujaku dog size nya mesti dikurangin 8 cm ya nonx.....biar fair....  ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> yo jelas tau donk.... wong dateng aja udah 25cm sendiri kok      
> 
> 
> iya...ya...berarti ntar untuk penjurian khusus kujaku dog size nya mesti dikurangin 8 cm ya nonx.....biar fair....


  ::   ::   ::   ::  
kan paling gampang. up 25. lah dateng wes 25. mosok 1 cm gak nambah   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ronnie

> Ikut Posting ya om, walau tidak ikutan dalam keeping contest,.
> 
> 
> *photo Kiri 18 Januari 2009 size 15cm, Photo Kanan 7 Maret 2009 size 23cm 
> *


om irsan..photo yg sblh kanan (terbaru) ko kliatan ada black patches/bintik hitam ya..
Kmungkinannya itu bisa hilang ato malah tambah besar(jelas)??
Pnyaku jg sama ky gt..  ::

----------


## troy

wah yg ini nasibnya sama dgn punya ane om irsan....sekarang punya ane udh 25 cm up.....dulu waktu dateng kepalanya bersih trus agak kotor....terakhir udh bersih lagi....mudah2 an yg terakhir bisa bertahan terus.....

----------


## mrbunta

idem. kepala isa naek turun item nya

----------


## troy

ikan mu mana jah?gak sabar lihat kujaku dog tampil disini.....

----------


## mrbunta

> ikan mu mana jah?gak sabar lihat kujaku dog tampil disini.....


harus sabar.
sabar itu subur   ::

----------


## irsan

barusan dari tempat pemijahan kujyaku keeping contest.. kujyaku ini mendapatkan juara 1 di BSKC show 2009, size waktu itu 20cm, per hari ini size udah 29cm,..berikut ini photo kujyaku tersebut..


rekan" yang belum posting perkembangan kujyaku-nya, ayo di posting donk  ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ikan mu mana jah?gak sabar lihat kujaku dog tampil disini.....
> 
> 
> harus sabar.
> sabar itu subur


orang sabar pantatnya lebar   ::

----------


## doddy

terakhir upload ikannya kapan om Irsan? nanti posting di batas waktu aja ya.... krn dikolam besar nangkapnya agak susah. 1,8m airnya

----------


## irsan

> terakhir upload ikannya kapan om Irsan? nanti posting di batas waktu aja ya.... krn dikolam besar nangkapnya agak susah. 1,8m airnya


santai aja om, kalo sempat, kalo ndak sempat ya ndak apa2....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## e-koi

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


Hush, saru!

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by doddy
> 
> terakhir upload ikannya kapan om Irsan? nanti posting di batas waktu aja ya.... krn dikolam besar nangkapnya agak susah. 1,8m airnya
> 
> 
> santai aja om, kalo sempat, kalo ndak sempat ya ndak apa2....


nah kan. sabar itu subur. om irsan aja bilang ndak apa2  ::

----------


## ronnie

> barusan dari tempat pemijahan kujyaku keeping contest.. kujyaku ini mendapatkan juara 1 di BSKC show 2009, size waktu itu 20cm, per hari ini size udah 29cm,..berikut ini photo kujyaku tersebut..
> 
> 
> rekan" yang belum posting perkembangan kujyaku-nya, ayo di posting donk


Keren om kujyakunya....pgnin pnya yg ky gt deh...  ::  
Om,tu induknya sm gak dg yg bt kontest??

----------


## irsan

> Originally Posted by irsan
> 
> barusan dari tempat pemijahan kujyaku keeping contest.. kujyaku ini mendapatkan juara 1 di BSKC show 2009, size waktu itu 20cm, per hari ini size udah 29cm,..berikut ini photo kujyaku tersebut..
> 
> 
> rekan" yang belum posting perkembangan kujyaku-nya, ayo di posting donk  
> 
> 
> Keren om kujyakunya....pgnin pnya yg ky gt deh...  
> Om,tu induknya sm gak dg yg bt kontest??


kujyaku yang di keeping contest 1 indukan dengan yang ini..

----------


## h3ln1k

boleh tuker ama punyaku ga om   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> boleh tuker ama punyaku ga om


boleh boleh 
tambah 5 jt   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> boleh tuker ama punyaku ga om   
> 
> 
> boleh boleh 
> tambah 5 jt


provakotor nya udh kembali posting.....

----------


## h3ln1k

he eh udah gatel tuh tangan ga ketik2   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

gimana nih kabar kujaku rekan2 semua? punyaku kok nga gede2 ya?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

> gimana nih kabar kujaku rekan2 semua? punyaku kok nga gede2 ya?


kujakunya sehat, blm foto om. helmy yg udah lihat kemarin.

----------


## mrbunta

REPORT
punyaku masih sehat juga   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> he eh udah gatel tuh tangan ga ketik2


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
bagaimana jadi tukar?
aku kan dapet 5%   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ronnie

om mrbunta...posting dong kujyakunya..
denger2 punya om yg paling gede ya..
ayo posting2...  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> om mrbunta...posting dong kujyakunya..
> denger2 punya om yg paling gede ya..
> ayo posting2...


tunggu agustus om.
tangkapnya sulit
gak punya jaring
gak punya ember biru
gak punya kamera
 ::

----------


## doddy

> Originally Posted by ronnie
> 
> om mrbunta...posting dong kujyakunya..
> denger2 punya om yg paling gede ya..
> ayo posting2... 
> 
> 
> tunggu agustus om.
> tangkapnya sulit
> ...


alasannya komplit bener   ::   ::   ::  
Untung masih punya air  :P  :P  :P

----------


## tenonx

gajah kok dipercaya  :P  :P  :P  :P 
belalainya aja bisa belak belok   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by ronnie
> 
> ...


airnya dapet dari air hujan.   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> gajah kok dipercaya  :P  :P  :P  :P 
> belalainya aja bisa belak belok


husss. belalai mana   ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> REPORT
> punyaku masih sehat juga



Boleh tukar sama fotonya om Bunta?   ::

----------


## torajiro

Tuker an apa om bunta? Kok pake 5% segala? Klo ga punya jaring d sedot pake belalai gajah nya aja om.. Wk5x..

----------


## mrbunta

> Tuker an apa om bunta? Kok pake 5% segala? Klo ga punya jaring d sedot pake belalai gajah nya aja om.. Wk5x..


katanya mau tuker ikan. boleh boleh aja. tambah 5 jt. nanti aku dapet 5% dari om irsan   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> katanya mau tuker ikan. boleh boleh aja. tambah 5 jt. nanti aku dapet 5% dari om irsan



Dicuekin om Bunta   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

O.. Tukeran ikan ama om irsan? Kujaku e yg mo d Tuker om?

----------


## mrbunta

> O.. Tukeran ikan ama om irsan? Kujaku e yg mo d Tuker om?


ada tuh di depan depan

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> O.. Tukeran ikan ama om irsan? Kujaku e yg mo d Tuker om?
> 
> 
> ada tuh di depan depan


males buka e om.repot+lemot.pake hp soale koneksie.. He3x..

----------


## mrbunta

ini om tora gambar nya

----------


## troy

yg bagus koq ndak beredar di BLACK MARKET ya.....

----------


## mrbunta

> yg bagus koq ndak beredar di BLACK MARKET ya.....


  ::   ::   ::  
5jt tuker tambah. mau?

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> yg bagus koq ndak beredar di BLACK MARKET ya.....
> 
> 
>     
> 5jt tuker tambah. mau?


maksud e tuker sama punyaku nambahin 5 jt?   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


ya iya lahhhhhhh
kapan maneh dapet komisi  ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> ini om tora gambar nya


wah..bagus ikannya..

----------


## mrbunta

mau mau mau?

----------


## torajiro

mau klo d kasi / tukeran ama kujaku ku..  ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> mau klo d kasi / tukeran ama kujaku ku..


tukar tambah 5 jt  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> mau klo d kasi / tukeran ama kujaku ku..  
> 
> 
> tukar tambah 5 jt


dasar gajah komisi mulu  :P  :P  di blackmail lagi baru nyahok ntar   ::

----------


## troy

om gajah sekarang lagi ngejar komisian terus ya.....

----------


## h3ln1k

he eh tuh gajah matrek   ::   ::   atau panggil kolor ijo aja ya buat blackmail kujakunya gajah?

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::   ::  
namanya juga usaha. sapa tau aku bakat jadi makelar koi.
nanti bisa buka toko koi

----------


## troy

> namanya juga usaha. sapa tau aku bakat jadi makelar koi.
> nanti bisa buka toko koi


wah...bisa nitip ikan neh.....

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
>     
> namanya juga usaha. sapa tau aku bakat jadi makelar koi.
> nanti bisa buka toko koi
> 
> 
> wah...bisa nitip ikan neh.....


Hahahahaha OTAK bisnis berjalan   ::

----------


## mrbunta

iya ya. bagaimana kalau buka toko ikan. apa ada yg mau beli?
kalau lokasi jauh apa ada yg mau dateng ya?   ::

----------


## BeauKoi

Kalau buka toko ikan kuchibeni shiro para bonek mania pasti datang  ::  
iya nga om Top, om troy, color7seven  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Kalau buka toko ikan kuchibeni shiro para bonek mania pasti datang  
> iya nga om Top, om troy, color7seven


sekarang studi banding dulu  aja. mau ikut?

----------


## BeauKoi

sip ayo...
aku di kasih tau alamatnya donk
kalo nga nyasar gimana  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> sip ayo...
> aku di kasih tau alamatnya donk
> kalo nga nyasar gimana


jemput aku. nanti berangkat bareng. ato ke om top dulu baru berangkat bareng

----------


## BeauKoi

tlpnya berapa om?
pm donk... trus kita ko-ordinasi

----------


## mrbunta

> tlpnya berapa om?
> pm donk... trus kita ko-ordinasi


dah tak pm. di bales ya no mu

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by BeauKoi
> 
> tlpnya berapa om?
> pm donk... trus kita ko-ordinasi
> 
> 
> dah tak pm. di bales ya no mu


Aku diajak yah.......   ::

----------


## troy

wah dino iki survey temenan ki....

----------


## seven7colour

> wah dino iki survey temenan ki....


Ayoooooo  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> wah dino iki survey temenan ki....
> 
> 
> Ayoooooo


suipppppppppppppp

----------


## h3ln1k

woy woy jangan ngaco thread orang   ::   pindah pindah  :P

----------


## troy

om bunta merasa memiliki thread ini koq....

----------


## h3ln1k

> om bunta merasa memiliki thread ini koq....


lah itu troy daripada ntar dijewer om mod   ::

----------


## mrbunta

pindahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## seven7colour

> pindahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


No Comment    ::

----------


## torajiro

Lapor om,kemarin kujaku ku dah tak masukin kolam green water 12ton

----------


## h3ln1k

> Lapor om,kemarin kujaku ku dah tak masukin kolam green water 12ton


ayo foto kolam baru  :P  :P

----------


## torajiro

Kolam nya jelek om.asal jd.soal foto,dah saya foto selama proses renovasi - selesai.cm sy msh blm sempat upload d photo bucket,baru bbrp gbr aja yg sy upload. Sabar ya.. ^ ^

----------


## h3ln1k

> Kolam nya jelek om.asal jd.soal foto,dah saya foto selama proses renovasi - selesai.cm sy msh blm sempat upload d photo bucket,baru bbrp gbr aja yg sy upload. Sabar ya.. ^ ^


mau jelek atau ga yang penting koinya sehat smuwa om   ::

----------


## torajiro

Yup.mmg itu tujuan utama sy bikin kolam om.

----------


## h3ln1k

> Yup.mmg itu tujuan utama sy bikin kolam om.


tapi fotonya kolam baru ama isinya kujaku nya mana?  :P  :P

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> Yup.mmg itu tujuan utama sy bikin kolam om.
> 
> 
> tapi fotonya kolam baru ama isinya kujaku nya mana?  :P  :P


bkn kolam baru om.tp kolam lama yg d renovasi.kujaku nya dah masuk kolam tsb.airnya hijau,jd nga keliatan.wkt mindah ke kolam tsb lupa ngadain acara "foto bareng kujaku" sih..

----------


## h3ln1k

laporan om irsan 
cc : tenonx   ::  

kok jadi gini ya nong?

----------


## seven7colour

yg depan ancur ya. 
tapi clean. dan kinclong

----------


## h3ln1k

> yg depan ancur ya. 
> tapi clean. dan kinclong


matsuba yang deket kepala kurang jelas   ::

----------


## troy

kalo melihat gejala lost colour...coba aja digenjot sakai colour dan dijemur sinar matahri full...semoga bisa membantu...saya dulu pernah mengalami....bisa kembali...tapi satu ikan yg akhirnya harus diafkir......

----------


## h3ln1k

> kalo melihat gejala lost colour...coba aja digenjot sakai colour dan dijemur sinar matahri full...semoga bisa membantu...saya dulu pernah mengalami....bisa kembali...tapi satu ikan yg akhirnya harus diafkir......


itu udah full sunshined troy trus sakai color bisa benerin matsuba nya?

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> kalo melihat gejala lost colour...coba aja digenjot sakai colour dan dijemur sinar matahri full...semoga bisa membantu...saya dulu pernah mengalami....bisa kembali...tapi satu ikan yg akhirnya harus diafkir......
> 
> 
> itu udah full sunshined troy trus sakai color bisa benerin matsuba nya?


dulu aku pernah ngalami kasus dgn kujaku dan kikusui gara2 ngarantina ikan kelamaan gara2 proses pembuatan kolam ku molor....akhirnya bisa balik koq....cuman tancho yamato menjadi tumbal nya......tancho nya jd bulan sabit   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

keren dunk tancho jadi tanchit (bulan sabit)   ::

----------


## troy

> keren dunk tancho jadi tanchit (bulan sabit)


  ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

posting kujaku nya om doddy Fariz Koi

 

bersama temen2 nya

----------


## doddy

ukuran belom diukur krn gak diangkat, susah.... kacian yg lain klo diubek2  ::

----------


## irsan

> ukuran belom diukur krn gak diangkat, susah.... kacian yg lain klo diubek2


hikari bagus ya om

----------


## doddy

> Originally Posted by doddy
> 
> ukuran belom diukur krn gak diangkat, susah.... kacian yg lain klo diubek2 
> 
> 
> hikari bagus ya om


lumayan om, tapi kayaknya PQ deh.....

----------


## irsan

> Originally Posted by irsan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by doddy
> 
> ...


masih brubah-ubah om...

----------


## troy

kujaku om dodi dan om irsan kepala nya gimana?yg ditempat saya koq kebersihan nya berubah2 ya....

----------


## ronnie

> posting kujaku nya om doddy Fariz Koi


Kepala ada hitamnya ya...
Pnyaku jg sama...

----------


## irsan

> kujaku om dodi dan om irsan kepala nya gimana?yg ditempat saya koq kebersihan nya berubah2 ya....


besok coba saya tangkep dan saya photo .,, kalo berubah-ubah bisa jadi pengaruh temperatur air ya om  ::   ::

----------


## ronnie

Om...rencana bt ngangkat koi untk diukur,,,eh..malah trjd accident..  ::   ::  
Luka mengelupas dibahu kiri spt ini untuk bisa kembali pulih memakan wkt brp lama ya??
Perlu dikarantina ga??? takut kurus lagi  ::  
Thanx

----------


## tenonx

untuk pemulihan sisik sih agak cepet om, tapi untuk pemulihan warna yg lebih lama
gak perlu dikarantina lagi kok. kalo keliatannya luka mending dikasi PK atau betadine... trus langsung cemplung kolam lagi   ::

----------


## ronnie

> untuk pemulihan sisik sih agak cepet om, tapi untuk pemulihan warna yg lebih lama
> gak perlu dikarantina lagi kok. kalo keliatannya luka mending dikasi PK atau betadine... trus langsung cemplung kolam lagi


Om...PK tu yg bntuknya butiran kristal berwarna violet ya??
Berapa takarannya om??perliter brp gram ato satu sendok teh untk berapa liter??direndam brp lama??
Thanx

----------


## irsan

Ini perkembangan kujyaku di kolam saya, pada kujyaku B, sirip dayung bagian kiri agak merah karna terluka..

----------


## troy

hari ini kujaku ku yg tidak ikut keeping kontest saya angkat untuk diambil gambar nya....ternyata size nya udh 29 cm....rencana mau diturunin untuk blitar koi show....apakah bakal bertemu dgn saudara nya yg lain?

----------


## irsan

> hari ini kujaku ku yg tidak ikut keeping kontest saya angkat untuk diambil gambar nya....ternyata size nya udh 29 cm....rencana mau diturunin untuk blitar koi show....apakah bakal bertemu dgn saudara nya yg lain?


posting photonya donk om troy...

----------


## ronnie

> hari ini kujaku ku yg tidak ikut keeping kontest saya angkat untuk diambil gambar nya....ternyata size nya udh 29 cm....rencana mau diturunin untuk blitar koi show....apakah bakal bertemu dgn saudara nya yg lain?


Om..posting dong fotonya...  ::  
kujyakunya emang satu indukan ya dg para kontestan keeping ini??

----------


## troy

ini foto nya...rencana mau dipuasain dulu biar perut agak kempes....  ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> hari ini kujaku ku yg tidak ikut keeping kontest saya angkat untuk diambil gambar nya....ternyata size nya udh 29 cm....rencana mau diturunin untuk blitar koi show....apakah bakal bertemu dgn saudara nya yg lain?
> 
> 
> Om..posting dong fotonya...  
> kujyakunya emang satu indukan ya dg para kontestan keeping ini??


iya...cuman yg ini gak ikut keeping contest

----------


## irsan

> Originally Posted by ronnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


  ::   ::   ::   :: 
Mudah-mudahan baby champion om..kalo ketemu saudara2 juga jadi rame om,.seperti di Bengawan Koi Club Show kemarin, juara 1 sampe 3 semua kakak beradik

----------


## troy

sapa tau ya kalo lagi hokky bisa nyabet baby champion....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## irsan

> sapa tau ya kalo lagi hokky bisa nyabet baby champion....




mudah-mudahan om, sperti kakaknya yg ini ya om..Baby champion di SKC show Agustus 2008, pola di kepala hampir sama ya

----------


## troy

waduh.....kasih bocoran donk....kakak nya turun di blitar gak?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## irsan

> waduh.....kasih bocoran donk....kakak nya turun di blitar gak?


yang di posting itu, size udah 45 up,.. beda 9 bulan om...  ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> waduh.....kasih bocoran donk....kakak nya turun di blitar gak?   
> 
> 
> yang di posting itu, size udah 45 up,.. beda 9 bulan om...


jadi aman ya....size nya gak ketemu...body nya udh mulai kelihatan mantaff ya....

----------


## seven7colour

> 


Bodynya MANTAP

----------


## mrbunta

wuihhhhhhhhhhhhh mantafffffffff.
kok di keeping kontes gak ada yg spt itu ya  ::   ::

----------


## irsan

> wuihhhhhhhhhhhhh mantafffffffff.
> kok di keeping kontes gak ada yg spt itu ya


kita tunggu ya, khan masih beberapa bulan lagi,...
posting donk kujyaku mu bro

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> wuihhhhhhhhhhhhh mantafffffffff.
> kok di keeping kontes gak ada yg spt itu ya  
> 
> 
> kita tunggu ya, khan masih beberapa bulan lagi,...
> posting donk kujyaku mu bro


dirahasiake terus....

----------


## doddy

kujaku yg saya pilih.... sekarang25cm

----------


## boby_icon

pak dody kalo milih pasti patern nya bagus2   ::

----------


## doddy

> pak dody kalo milih pasti patern nya bagus2


Ah.... Loe bisa aja Bob....  ::   ::   ::   jadi malu nich

----------


## ronnie

> kujaku yg saya pilih.... sekarang25cm


Dl ukuran brp om..??sebelum nyemplung ke kolam
Bgs om...  ::

----------


## doddy

> Originally Posted by doddy
> 
> kujaku yg saya pilih.... sekarang25cm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dl ukuran brp om..??sebelum nyemplung ke kolam
> Bgs om...


hik maaf gak foto waktu datang.....

----------


## torajiro

::   ::   ::  kujaku saya nga gede2..  ::

----------


## doddy

> kujaku saya nga gede2..


wong kirim keri kok minta cepet gede.....  ::

----------


## troy

> kujaku saya nga gede2..


 :P

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> wuihhhhhhhhhhhhh mantafffffffff.
> kok di keeping kontes gak ada yg spt itu ya  
> 
> 
> kita tunggu ya, khan masih beberapa bulan lagi,...
> posting donk kujyaku mu bro


  ::  
kepala masih beset om
gak tau kena apa

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by irsan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


kena alat fitness ya...

----------


## doddy

inikujaku ke 2 pilihan ku.....23cm   ::

----------


## torajiro

> inikujaku ke 2 pilihan ku.....23cm


wah,lama tak jumpa.. udah gede ya..   ::   ::   py ku susah bgt nangkapnya om.. tiap kali mo d tangkap lari terus. gesit bgt. nyerah aku... apa ada yg tau cara tangkap ikan paling gampang d kolam 2,4m x 5,3m x 1m (l x p x t) tanpa menguras airnya?

----------


## doddy

> Originally Posted by doddy
> 
> inikujaku ke 2 pilihan ku.....23cm   
> 
> 
> 
> wah,lama tak jumpa.. udah gede ya..     py ku susah bgt nangkapnya om.. tiap kali mo d tangkap lari terus. gesit bgt. nyerah aku... apa ada yg tau cara tangkap ikan paling gampang d kolam 2,4m x 5,3m x 1m (l x p x t) tanpa menguras airnya?


ada om manjur....mau?
pake apotas   ::   ::   just kidding

----------


## tenonx

> wah,lama tak jumpa.. udah gede ya..     py ku susah bgt nangkapnya om.. tiap kali mo d tangkap lari terus. gesit bgt. nyerah aku... apa ada yg tau cara tangkap ikan paling gampang d kolam 2,4m x 5,3m x 1m (l x p x t) tanpa menguras airnya?


mau yang gampang.... pake jaring 1x1 m panjang 3m   ::  
sedikit tips untuk menjaring ikan, ikan jangan dikejar2 tapi usahakan untuk menggiringnya dengan hati2. IMHO

----------


## wahyu

huaaaaaaa  ::   ::  .............ikanku hancur

----------


## tenonx

lha.... kok bisa   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ronnie

> huaaaaaaa   .............ikanku hancur


Nabrak dinding kolam ya om...??  ::

----------


## torajiro

> huaaaaaaa   .............ikanku hancur


gmn kejadian nya om? Trus ikan nya gmn?

----------


## torajiro

Cari jaring segede itu dmn ya?

----------


## mrbunta

seperti teknik pukat harimau om.
jadi di giringgggg sampe pojok baru pake serokan yg bulet.
beli di surabaya banyak  ::

----------


## torajiro

> seperti teknik pukat harimau om.
> jadi di giringgggg sampe pojok baru pake serokan yg bulet.
> beli di surabaya banyak


d sby daerah mana om? sy dah jarang bgt ke sby jg sih.kira2 brp an hargae?

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> seperti teknik pukat harimau om.
> jadi di giringgggg sampe pojok baru pake serokan yg bulet.
> beli di surabaya banyak 
> 
> 
> d sby daerah mana om? sy dah jarang bgt ke sby jg sih.kira2 brp an hargae?


di daerah pabean banyak. tempat jual peralatan kapal. harga gak tau   ::

----------


## torajiro

Ok om.Thx buat info e.kpn2 klo ke sby lagi tak coba cari.klo d daerah semarang yg jual dmn ya? Soale kyk e sy bakal lbh sering ke smg dr pd sby ntar.Walau 2-2e sama2 jarang.he3x..

----------


## ari-radja

> Ok om.Thx buat info e.kpn2 klo ke sby lagi tak coba cari.klo d daerah semarang yg jual dmn ya? Soale kyk e sy bakal lbh sering ke smg dr pd sby ntar.Walau 2-2e sama2 jarang.he3x..


Di Solo ada yang bikin, tinggal pesan, tapi kain jaringnya masang sendiri. Tx

----------


## torajiro

Walah.. D solo.. Jauh bgt om dr t4 sy.kain jaring nya masang sendiri? Msh Ribet donk om bèrarti.

----------


## mrbunta

wessss ke surabaya aja. sekalian wisata kuliner

----------


## ari-radja

> Walah.. D solo.. Jauh bgt om dr t4 sy.kain jaring nya masang sendiri? Msh Ribet donk om bèrarti.


Tapi, harganya murah om. Teman hobiist di Solo pernah pesan, harganya hanya Rp 150 ribu, kain jaringnya Rp 5.000, beres. Tx.

----------


## doddy

masih ingat dengan kujaku ini?.....
ini adalah kujaku yang terlupakan..........dn gak ada yg lirik... kasihan nasidnya waktu itu....
sekarang ukuran 28cm

----------


## ronnie

waahh..udah guede ya om...  ::

----------


## tenonx

setengah 3 pagi Ron??   ::  
abis lembur apa nglembur neh   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ronnie

...  ::   ::  .....
Kbetulan dini hari baru nympe d bndung...jd ya browsing dl smbil minum jahe..
Dasar ngeres...  ::

----------


## torajiro

> masih ingat dengan kujaku ini?.....
> ini adalah kujaku yang terlupakan..........dn gak ada yg lirik... kasihan nasidnya waktu itu....
> sekarang ukuran 28cm


 :: kujaku ku kalah gede..  ::

----------


## doddy

> Originally Posted by doddy
> 
> masih ingat dengan kujaku ini?.....
> ini adalah kujaku yang terlupakan..........dn gak ada yg lirik... kasihan nasidnya waktu itu....
> sekarang ukuran 28cm
> 
> 
> 
> kujaku ku kalah gede..


abis kirimnya aja belakangan... masa minta lebih gede?...  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   kasihan kujaku nya torajiro kelamaan puasa

----------


## torajiro

::  lagian wkt d kirim kujaku ku yg paling kcl kyk nya..  ::

----------


## mrbunta

size brp sekarang kujaku nya? masih mode tembaga?

----------


## doddy

> size brp sekarang kujaku nya? masih mode tembaga?


om gajah mana kujakumu?...... posting dunk... penasaran nich apa bodynya kayak yg punya   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

ada tahi lalat nya ga?   ::

----------


## tenonx

> ...   .....
> Kbetulan dini hari baru nympe d bndung...jd ya browsing dl smbil minum jahe..
> Dasar ngeres...


podo2 wis duwe bojo kok  :P   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> size brp sekarang kujaku nya? masih mode tembaga?
> 
> 
> om gajah mana kujakumu?...... posting dunk... penasaran nich apa bodynya kayak yg punya


sek tahap recovery. dari kebentur. kepala beset.
kalau udah mulusss ya tak posting   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by doddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


wah kacian kujaku nya...  ::   ::

----------


## superkoi

> huaaaaaaa   .............ikanku hancur


di posting dong.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> om gajah mana kujakumu?...... posting dunk... penasaran nich apa bodynya kayak yg punya


sek tahap recovery. dari kebentur. kepala beset.
kalau udah mulusss ya tak posting   :: [/quote]
wah kacian kujaku nya...  ::   :: [/quote]
curiga kebentur kayu waktu berebut makan. sekarang kayu udah di pindah.

----------


## tenonx

wong kayu kok dimasukkin kolam to jah   ::   ::   :P   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> om gajah mana kujakumu?...... posting dunk... penasaran nich apa bodynya kayak yg punya  
> 
> 
> sek tahap recovery. dari kebentur. kepala beset.
> kalau udah mulusss ya tak posting


wah kacian kujaku nya...  ::   :: [/quote]
curiga kebentur kayu waktu berebut makan. sekarang kayu udah di pindah.[/quote]
wong kolam ikan koi kok nggo ngremdeng kayu....  ::

----------


## mrbunta

hehehehehe. kayu nakal om. udah tak gepuk i 
nakal kayu kok maen di kolam  ::

----------


## tenonx

mesti gajahnya yang nakal...... lempar2 kayu ke kolam   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> wong kayu kok dimasukkin kolam to jah     :P


mungkin kayu nya mo d pake ngumpetan om.he3x..

----------


## ari-radja

Kujaku milikku lama gak kelihatan batang ekornya, tiba muncul dan udah cukup gede, kira-kira 28 cm (memang belum bisa ditangkap dan diukur tapi saat berdekatan dengan ikan yang 28 cm kira-kira sama). Tks

----------


## torajiro

> Kujaku milikku lama gak kelihatan batang ekornya, tiba muncul dan udah cukup gede, kira-kira 28 cm (memang belum bisa ditangkap dan diukur tapi saat berdekatan dengan ikan yang 28 cm kira-kira sama). Tks


wah.. kok udah pada gede2 ya ikan nya...  ::

----------


## mrbunta

punya om tora paling kecil ya.
tapi unix. warna tembaga

----------


## torajiro

> punya om tora paling kecil ya.
> tapi unix. warna tembaga


iya tuh.. paling kecil... ngomong2 dulu wkt d kirim py ku ukuran brp ya? aku lupa ukur wkt itu...   ::

----------


## mrbunta

paling 10 cm

----------


## torajiro

> paling 10 cm


iya kayaknya om...  ::

----------


## mrbunta

udah brp size nya?

----------


## torajiro

> udah brp size nya?


nga tau om,skrg udah berapa sizenya. nga pernah saya ukur.. nangkapnya susah.. blm ada fasilitas jaringnya...  ::

----------


## torajiro

tp kyk e msh kcl juga..  ::

----------


## mrbunta

kira kira ae

----------


## torajiro

> kira kira ae


msh sekitar 20cm an om.. Mungkin jg kurang dikit..  ::

----------


## mrbunta

lumayan lahhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## torajiro

Normal om..he3x..

----------


## torajiro

Bsk udah ganti pakan nya dg pakan yg lbh baek.mesti nya pertumbuhan e ntar jg bakal lbh baek.. He3x..

----------


## mrbunta

ganti apa om?

----------


## seven7colour

> ganti apa om?


Sarang burung......

----------


## torajiro

> ganti apa om?


rahasia..  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ganti apa om?
> 
> 
> Sarang burung......


gak mau sarang burung nya om kolorrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ganti apa om?
> 
> 
> rahasia..


wkwkwkwkwkwk

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


he3x..

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


Bagud loh.............  ::

----------


## torajiro

Mmg apa istimewa e om?

----------


## mrbunta

> Mmg apa istimewa e om?


sarang burung e kolor istimewa
bisa masuk gak bisa keluar  ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

perkembangan ikan2 papa.andra & me
size...... 25   ::

----------


## torajiro

Wah.. Bagus om.. Warnanya kyk Emas gt.. Pasti mahal klo Emas segt d jual..  ::

----------


## ronnie

> Wah.. Bagus om.. Warnanya kyk Emas gt.. Pasti mahal klo Emas segt d jual..


Warnnya pucat om,,gara2 diuber2 ama om tenonx...  ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

jd antik ikannya..  ::

----------


## irsan

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> Wah.. Bagus om.. Warnanya kyk Emas gt.. Pasti mahal klo Emas segt d jual.. 
> 
> 
> Warnnya pucat om,,gara2 diuber2 ama om tenonx...





> jd antik ikannya..


di genjot pake color food, pasti jadi SQ ...

----------


## dickytob

wii nyesel ga ikutan nih   ::

----------


## torajiro

> wii nyesel ga ikutan nih


tuh kan..  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> wii nyesel ga ikutan nih


pie punyaku di take over ta. tapi di x 10   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by dickytob
> 
> wii nyesel ga ikutan nih  
> 
> 
> pie punyaku di take over ta. tapi di x 10


halah kujaku ga pernah diposting fotonya kok suruh beli 10 x nya  :P  :P

----------


## wahyu

ikannya jd pada keren2...........punyaku udah rusak...........  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> ikannya jd pada keren2...........punyaku udah rusak...........


mau ama punyaku?   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

mau ama punyaku?   ::   :: [/quote]

mau....mau........  ::   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

> perkembangan ikan2 papa.andra & me
> size...... 25


Cakep nonx ... kapan ya ada yg bagi2 anakan kujaku lagi   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by dickytob
> 
> wii nyesel ga ikutan nih  
> 
> 
> pie punyaku di take over ta. tapi di x 10


klo ama py ku di x3 aja deh om.. Mau?  ::  kok jd nawarin ikan nya dw2.. ?

----------


## irsan

*ini kujyaku punya saya, tapi ndak ikut keeping contest..photo tertanggal 4 juni 2009*

----------


## irsan

> ikannya jd pada keren2...........punyaku udah rusak...........


ayo di posting om wahyu, rusaknya gimana..buat pembelajaran kita bersama

----------


## ronnie

> *ini kujyaku punya saya, tapi ndak ikut keeping contest..photo tertanggal 4 juni 2009*


Wuiiih..,mantaf om,,,  ::   ::  
Ukura berapa??

----------


## torajiro

kinclong ikan e..  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Sekalian nebeng posting ya...



Kurus yo.... cueklah....  ::

----------


## ronnie

update ahhh,,
foto diambil tgl 5 juni 2009,,ukuran +- 33cm...  ::  

Gmn menurut rekan2 dg perkembangannya??
Layakkah turun di Semarang??
Posting jg dong yg laen..  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

guede temen   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> ikannya jd pada keren2...........punyaku udah rusak...........   
> 
> 
> ayo di posting om wahyu, rusaknya gimana..buat pembelajaran kita bersama


ok om lagi dikarantina...........loncat dari ketinggian 1,5m............hampir mati

----------


## ronnie

> guede temen


Iya neh om,,kujyaku ini paling rakus makannya,,nafsunya gede bgt,,  ::

----------


## tenonx

kayak yang punya gak ??   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ronnie

Beda lah mas,,,  
Lg diet neh...  ::

----------


## irsan

> Originally Posted by irsan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> ...


lha ikan kok malah jadi peloncat indah..

----------


## ekawiyandi

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> guede temen  
> 
> 
> Iya neh om,,kujyaku ini paling rakus makannya,,nafsunya gede bgt,,


oo ini to yang kujyaku makan capjay itu yaa>?!  ::

----------


## ronnie

> oo ini to yang kujyaku makan capjay itu yaa>?!


Bnr om,,,suka sm sop asparagus jg...  ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> update ahhh,,
> foto diambil tgl 5 juni 2009,,ukuran +- 33cm...  
> 
> Gmn menurut rekan2 dg perkembangannya??
> Layakkah turun di Semarang??
> Posting jg dong yg laen..


ikutt.....

----------


## h3ln1k

ini dia 1 bulan kujaku ane sebelum penilaian   ::

----------


## dattairadian

so far the best niy om...   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> so far the best niy om...


masak om? ring nya ga rapi om   ::  itu barusan tadi pagi difoto dengan puasa udah 4 hari biar ring ga keliatan pecah banget   ::  thanks   ::

----------


## boby_icon

edan   ::   ::   kinclong bener.

itu yang bagus kamerane apa bak ukure yang baru ya   ::   ::   :: 

bener om datta hel..  so far paling bagut punya ente

----------


## h3ln1k

> edan     kinclong bener.
> 
> itu yang bagus kamerane apa bak ukure yang baru ya   
> 
> bener om datta hel..  so far paling bagut punya ente


kayaknya gara2 bak ukur nya baru jadi foto keliatan bagus   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

kalo misal kemaren ditandingin ama ini kira2 dapet nomer ga ya   ::   ketiga nya juara I,II,III hikarimono show kemaren

*Juara I* Didi Wikara (Bogor) 31 cm       *Juara II* Didi Wikara (Bogor) 31 cm        *Juara III* David Bintang Koi (Makasar) 31 cm

----------


## boby_icon

kayaknya masi jauh deh   ::  


> kalo misal kemaren ditandingin ama ini kira2 dapet nomer ga ya    ketiga nya juara I,II,III hikarimono show kemaren
> 
> *Juara I* Didi Wikara (Bogor) 31 cm       *Juara II* Didi Wikara (Bogor) 31 cm        *Juara III* David Bintang Koi (Makasar) 31 cm

----------


## wahyu

hahahah..........jadiin satu ama kujaku aja.......

----------


## ari-radja

Dilelang aja, bro....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Dilelang aja, bro....


siapp   ::

----------


## torajiro

Good3x.. Wah kyk nya sy mesti nunggu serok dr om glen dl nih baru bisa tangkap & foto py saya.tp seblm nya kyke jg butuh beli penggaris d toko buku dl deh baru bisa ukur pj nya.wk5x.. Btw,soal penggaris gampang lah.. Ntar pinjam adik ku yg msh sekolah.. He3x..

----------


## ekawiyandi

> ini dia 1 bulan kujaku ane sebelum penilaian


apik ki hel...nak ra gelem titip ke nang jogja yo ra popo.  ::

----------


## KARHOMA

> ini dia 1 bulan kujaku ane sebelum penilaian


wah ... calon juara nih ...

----------


## torajiro

kayaknya sih iya om...   ::

----------


## torajiro

::  kujaku ku gedenya mo d salip koi kawarimono keeping contest.

----------


## mrbunta

mantaffff oi punya om helmi

----------


## ari-radja

> kujaku ku gedenya mo d salip koi kawarimono keeping contest.


Sama om, kawarimonoku juga cepet gede, terutama yang beni kumon.

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
>  kujaku ku gedenya mo d salip koi kawarimono keeping contest.
> 
> 
> Sama om, kawarimonoku juga cepet gede, terutama yang beni kumon.


udah seberapa gede om?

----------


## h3ln1k

ayo2 pada upload tinggal 1 bulan lagi   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

Blm ada waktu buat tangkap ikan nya om..

----------


## h3ln1k

> Blm ada waktu buat tangkap ikan nya om..


di iming imingi emas aja om biar pada dateng   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> Blm ada waktu buat tangkap ikan nya om..
> 
> 
> di iming imingi emas aja om biar pada dateng


iming2 e mas joko?  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

kalo mas joko kujakune semaput   ::

----------


## torajiro

Msh mending om,klo ketindih Emas ntar mati kujakunya.. Wk5x..

----------


## h3ln1k

> Msh mending om,klo ketindih Emas ntar mati kujakunya.. Wk5x..


gapapa om emas nya kirim semarang aja kujaku nya jangan   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> Msh mending om,klo ketindih Emas ntar mati kujakunya.. Wk5x..
> 
> 
> gapapa om emas nya kirim semarang aja kujaku nya jangan


gpp? Tega nya... Kasian kujaku e ntar..

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> Msh mending om,klo ketindih Emas ntar mati kujakunya.. Wk5x..
> 
> 
> gapapa om emas nya kirim semarang aja kujaku nya jangan


klo kujaku nya aja yg d kirim mau? Rp555.555 nego.gmn? Kok jd treat jual-beli? Wk5x..

----------


## h3ln1k

siapp dilego om tapi nunggu size 50 cm ya biar lebih gaharr    ::    makannya aja ga pernah berhenti kebetulan air soft plus monmorillonite pakan saki higrow ternyata monmo emang kayak body lotion membuat ikan semakin mulus   ::   ::   thanks om chandra dapet diskon neh hehe

----------


## mrbunta

sangar oi. pake monmo

----------


## wahyu

> kalo mas joko kujakune semaput



huzzz..........aku jenenge joko lho....  ::  ....punyaku kujakunya jd 3 step.....  ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> kalo mas joko kujakune semaput  
> 
> 
> 
> huzzz..........aku jenenge joko lho....  ....punyaku kujakunya jd 3 step.....


wah keren donk om... upload donk..  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

iya tuh kerenn abiss ayo upload boss   ::

----------


## wahyu

dikolam temen.........coba besok ak foto

----------


## h3ln1k

> dikolam temen.........coba besok ak foto


hari ini udah senin dan mana fotonya?  :P  :P

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> dikolam temen.........coba besok ak foto
> 
> 
> hari ini udah senin dan mana fotonya?  :P  :P


iya tuh.. Mana janji nya?  ::

----------


## mrbunta

lapor ommmmmmmmmmm
ikan ku tewassss.
pompa mati. dan backup pompa biasa di pasang sehari sebelumnya di pindah.
tewas 10 ekor deh di kolam   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> lapor ommmmmmmmmmm
> ikan ku tewassss.
> pompa mati. dan backup pompa biasa di pasang sehari sebelumnya di pindah.
> tewas 10 ekor deh di kolam


walah   ::   ikut berduka cita jah

----------


## mrbunta

thx u om

----------


## KARHOMA

> lapor ommmmmmmmmmm
> ikan ku tewassss.
> pompa mati. dan backup pompa biasa di pasang sehari sebelumnya di pindah.
> tewas 10 ekor deh di kolam


wadoh .... 
turut prihatin om
mudah2an dpt ganti yg lebih bagus ya, amin ...

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> lapor ommmmmmmmmmm
> ikan ku tewassss.
> pompa mati. dan backup pompa biasa di pasang sehari sebelumnya di pindah.
> tewas 10 ekor deh di kolam    
> 
> 
> wadoh .... 
> ...


tunggu punya om helmi di hibahkan ke aku nih  ::

----------


## torajiro

::  tewas?!   ::   eman banget ya om..  ::   ikut berduka cita om..   ::   dah om..nda usah sedih lagi.. klo mo belanja koi lagi kan tinggal ke tempatnya om top..   ::

----------


## nox

+- 25 cm
kuyus yah ?  ::  

mumpung lagi liburan..
daripada ikutan lomba makan kerupuk, mending ngejar2 kujaku   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

posting lagiii ahhh   ::   ::  




> *LOKAL KUJYAKU KEEPING CONTEST
> TATA CARA KEGIATAN (RULE OF THE GAME)*
> 
> *NAMA KEGIATAN*
> Lokal Kujyaku Keeping Contest
> 
> *BENTUK KEGIATAN*
> Lokal Kujyaku Keeping Contest adalah ajang kompetisi memilih satu atau lebih koi dari varietas kujyaku yang berasal dari Penangkar Lokal asal Yogya, Budi Santoso, untuk dibesarkan secara terpisah di kolam masing  masing partisipan dengan perlakuan yang tidak dibatasi selama periode 6 (enam) bulan. Pada akhir periode koi  koi tersebut akan dinilai oleh Dewan Juri dengan kriteria yang telah ditentukan 
> 
> ...

----------


## doddy

> lapor ommmmmmmmmmm
> ikan ku tewassss.
> pompa mati. dan backup pompa biasa di pasang sehari sebelumnya di pindah.
> tewas 10 ekor deh di kolam


turut berduka om gajah.
punyaku blm foto lagi nih. kapan terakhirnya yah?....

----------


## irsan

akhir bulan ini, untuk rekan2 sudah boleh mulai posting photo ikan terakhir..

----------


## doddy

> akhir bulan ini, untuk rekan2 sudah boleh mulai posting photo ikan terakhir..


siap

----------


## torajiro

wah,bsk jumat mo uber2 kujaku nya ah..  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

ayo2 segera difoto ikannya   ::

----------


## ari-radja

> ayo2 segera difoto ikannya


LELAYU

Telah meninggal dunia dengan tenang:
Koi Kujaku Peserta Keeping Contest pada tanggal 22 Agustus 2008 pukul 01.00 pada usia tosai, ukuran 40 cm.
Jenasah sudah dimakamkan hari itu juga. Jika ada kesalahan almarhum, mohon dimaafkan.

Yang berduka,
Ari Radja

----------


## h3ln1k

ikut berduka om ari matinya kenapa om?

----------


## ari-radja

> ikut berduka om ari matinya kenapa om?



Dibunuh om, dibunuh malaikat, he he he.... Itu lho, insangnya keserang virus. Makanya, belakangan ini aku jadi males mikirin koi. Tks.

----------


## h3ln1k

oalah emang musim pancaroba gini banyak makan korban om   ::

----------


## ari-radja

> oalah emang musim pancaroba gini banyak makan korban om


Musim pancaroba mestinya cari aji pancasona ya om Helmy. Supaya kalau ikan mati, tempelke tanah hidup lagi. He he he

----------


## KARHOMA

Tiap kalo ada kawan forum yg kujakunya lewat gak tau kenapa masih ikut sedih aja inget ama myBaby kujaku   ::  

Ikut prihatin om Ari, mudah2an dpt ganti yg leih bagus   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> oalah emang musim pancaroba gini banyak makan korban om  
> 
> 
> Musim pancaroba mestinya cari aji pancasona ya om Helmy. Supaya kalau ikan mati, tempelke tanah hidup lagi. He he he


hehe nyari ajiannya itu yang susah om   ::   ayo2 diupload fotonya   ::

----------


## sugureta_koi

Duh, Kujaku ku ... gara gara di taruh di kolam indoor, metaliknya ilang rek !
Lagi dijemur sekarang. mudah-mudahan hari minggu bisa sedikit lebih keluar metaliknya.

----------


## h3ln1k

posting kondisi terakhir kujyaku

----------


## irsan

Baru 1 peserta yang upload photo kujyakunya..
mana rekan2 yang lain..

----------


## Gom 7rait

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ikut berduka om ari matinya kenapa om?
> 
> 
> 
> Dibunuh om, dibunuh malaikat, he he he.... Itu lho, insangnya keserang virus. Makanya, belakangan ini aku jadi males mikirin koi. Tks.


Setahu saya, motto pak Ari adalah "hilang satu tumbuh seribu - mati siji beli 11...." kok nada yg saya tangkap ini agak serak & parau..! Ayo keep high spirit. Klo guru low spirit... hm yg new2...gimana dunk?

----------


## h3ln1k

tull om gom ayo om ari keep spirit ON seperti semangatnya om han   ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

Btw, kujyaku mu bagus bro, pantas semangat 45 nih.... sedikit aurora pelangi dikepala kanan.. apa dikolor fut?

----------


## h3ln1k

> Btw, kujyaku mu bagus bro, pantas semangat 45 nih.... sedikit aurora pelangi dikepala kanan.. apa dikolor fut?


  ::   harus keep spirit on lah om   ::   color food jarang om paling banyak mamam grow   ::

----------


## doddy

upload kujaku doddy
ukuran 34cm

ukuran 31cm

----------


## Gom 7rait

> upload kujaku doddy
> ukuran 34cm
> 
> ukuran 31cm


Tambah sangar Dod, beni cantik & tebal, tapi jidad e tambah ireng... he...e..e

----------


## irsan

ayo siapa laagi nih. yang akan upload photo kujyaku..

ditunggu sampai pertengah bulan september lho ya...

----------


## wahyu

punyaku tewas om......loncat indah....bablas keluar kolam.....   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> punyaku tewas om......loncat indah....bablas keluar kolam.....


stress mikirin majikannya   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> punyaku tewas om......loncat indah....bablas keluar kolam.....  
> 
> 
> stress mikirin majikannya


kok tau hel..........km dukun ya.......  ::   ::  
dukun koi......

----------


## h3ln1k

::   yo ii bro   ::

----------


## torajiro

Hm.. mo update py ku nih.. ukuran dah 30cm an. ngukurnya pake ukuran yg biasa buat penjahit.. maklum nda py bak ukur..   ::  

pic1


pic2

----------


## sugureta_koi

Mau Update Kujaku Keeping Contest nih oom Irsan...
Tadi pagi berhasil diserok (gesit ini Kujaku kalau sedirian gak berhasil-berhasil)   ::  

Ukuran per tgl 9/11/09 di 36 cm an

----------


## irsan

buat rekan2 yang blum posting kujyaku, mohon segera memposting photo kujyakunya..

di beri kesempatan sampai setelah hari raya idul fitri.. tanggal 25 September 2009

----------


## mrbunta

udah tanggal 28. hasilnya bagaimana nihhh

----------


## h3ln1k

om irsan kabarnya gimana neh keeping kontesnya?

----------


## sugureta_koi

Kujaku yang lainnya kemana juga nih ...
kayaknya dulu banyak yang ikut ...   ::

----------


## irsan

Mohon maaf ya rekan2, baru bisa posting sekarang.. ini photo kujyaku yang ikut penjurian..






mohoan head judge bisa memulai penjurian
Kujyaku 1..
Kujyaku 2..
Kujyaku 3..
Kujyaku 4..
Kujyaku 5..

untuk rekan2 yang belum posting di tunggu 1 x 24 jam lagi.. makasih

----------


## irsan

*NAMA KEGIATAN*
Lokal Kujyaku Keeping Contest

*PENJURIAN*
1. Pada akhir periode Koi akan dinilai oleh Dewab Juri melalui foto yang diposting di forum. 
2. Partisipan harus memposting foto ikan sebelum periode penjurian dimulai pada tanggal 11 Agustus 2009 dan selambat  lambatnya tanggal 21 Agustus 2009. Foto yang diposting adalah yang diambil selambat  lambatnya 14 hari sebelum batas akhir kegiatan
3. Partisipan diminta untuk memberikan informasi secara jujur mengenai ukuran ikannya pada saat akan dinilai 
*4. Setiap anggota Dewan Juri akan memilih 5 (lima) koi terbaik secara urut mulai dari yang paling baik untuk masing  masing  kriteria berikut:
-. Koi yang pertumbuhan badannya paling optimal, dilihat dari ukuran dan bentuk badannya
-. Koi yang perubahan warna merahnya paling dramatis
-. Koi yang matsubanya muncul paling jelas
-. Koi yang kualitas hikarinya paling bagus 
-. Koi yang memiliki keindahan secara keseluruhan (overal beauty)*
5. Kelima kriteria tersebut memiliki bobot yang sama
6. Untuk setiap kriteria penjurian, koi yang terpilih akan mendapatkan poin dengan ketentuan sebagai berikut:
-. Koi pilihan pertama akan mendapat poin 8
-. Koi pilihan kedua akan mendapat poin 5
-. Koi pilihan ketiga akan mendapat poin 3
-. Koi pilihan keempat akan mendapat poin 2
-. Koi pilihan kelima akan mendapat poin 1
7. Seluruh poin yang didapatkan akan diakumulasi 
8. Pemenang kegiatan ini adalah partisipan yang koinya memperoleh nilai kumulatif yang tinggi dengan ketentuan:
-. Pemenang I adalah ikan yang mendapat poin tertinggi. 
-. Pemenang II adalah yang mendapat poin kedua tertinggi
-. Pemenang II adalah yang mendapat poin ketiga tertinggi

*DEWAN JURI*
1. Datta Iradian Sutomo
2. Rudyanto koilvr
3. Robby Iwan
4. Karomul Wachid

*HADIAH*
Pemenang I, Uang Tunai Rp 400.000 
Pemenang II, Uang Tunai Rp 300,000
Pemenang III, Uang Tunai Rp 200,000

----------


## doddy

om irsan klo gak salah yg ikut keping kontes 2 ekor lho? mohon bisa di cek ulang. krn klo gak salah dulu ikan ke 2 nya or salah 1 adalah ikan tambahan. TQ

----------


## irsan

> om irsan klo gak salah yg ikut keping kontes 2 ekor lho? mohon bisa di cek ulang. krn klo gak salah dulu ikan ke 2 nya or salah 1 adalah ikan tambahan. TQ


maaf om, tadi kurang jeli, karna udah ngantuk.. sekarang udah di upload.. maaf sekali lagi ya om   ::

----------


## ronnie

> untuk rekan2 yang belum posting di tunggu 1 x 24 jam lagi.. makasih


Om,,mohon maaf,,
Bagaimana dg peserta yg blm posting,krn msh dlm masa mudik,,
Apakah ada kelonggaran waktu??
Thanx

----------


## doddy

> Originally Posted by doddy
> 
> om irsan klo gak salah yg ikut keping kontes 2 ekor lho? mohon bisa di cek ulang. krn klo gak salah dulu ikan ke 2 nya or salah 1 adalah ikan tambahan. TQ
> 
> 
> maaf om, tadi kurang jeli, karna udah ngantuk.. sekarang udah di upload.. maaf sekali lagi ya om


hahaha... gak masalah om irsan. TQ  ::

----------


## irsan

> Originally Posted by irsan
> 
> 
> untuk rekan2 yang belum posting di tunggu 1 x 24 jam lagi.. makasih
> 
> 
> Om,,mohon maaf,,
> Bagaimana dg peserta yg blm posting,krn msh dlm masa mudik,,
> Apakah ada kelonggaran waktu??
> Thanx


soale udah kelamaan..,gimana nih rekan2..

----------


## sugureta_koi

Menurut saya, sudah diberikan waktu yang cukup untuk posting foto ikannya dari sebelum lebaran.
Jika sampai sekarang belum juga posting berarti memang tidak niat atau ikannya "lewat"   ::  
Kalau diundur terus, maka ikan yang telah di posting sebulan yang lalu ukurannya sekarang pasti lebih besar. Sehingga penjurian akan tidak "apple to apple".

Tetapi ini kan forum kebersamaan, saya ngikut suara terbanyak   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Menurut saya, sudah diberikan waktu yang cukup untuk posting foto ikannya dari sebelum lebaran.
> Jika sampai sekarang belum juga posting berarti memang tidak niat atau ikannya "lewat"   
> Kalau diundur terus, maka ikan yang telah di posting sebulan yang lalu ukurannya sekarang pasti lebih besar. Sehingga penjurian akan tidak "apple to apple".
> 
> Tetapi ini kan forum kebersamaan, saya ngikut suara terbanyak


setuju   ::

----------


## dattairadian

pilihan saya (base on photo):
1. Kujaku 2
2. Kujaku 3
3. Kujaku 1
4. Kujaku 5
5. Kujaku 4

----------


## ronnie

Mohon maaf krn blm smpt posting foto trbaru,,maka foto dibwh ini  diambil tgl 5 juni 2009,,ukuran +- 33cm..
Tgl 27 agust kmren,sempat diukur,40+cm,tp blm smpt foto,krn musibah kamera rusak.

----------


## dickytob

dpt titipan dr tenonx
krn dia ga sempat ol minta foto kujakunya dia dan papaandra di quote, biar bisa ikut penjurian,
thx



>

----------


## ronnie

Masih boleh ikut penjurian tdk ya???
Size 41 cm- 1 0ktober 2009

----------


## koilvr

my vote:
1. Kujyaku 2
2. Kujyaku 3
3. Kujyaku 1
4. Kujyaku 4
5. Kujyaku 5

tks

----------


## dattairadian

> pilihan saya (base on photo):
> 1. Kujaku 2
> 2. Kujaku 3
> 3. Kujaku 1
> 4. Kujaku 5
> 5. Kujaku 4


ternyata foto perserta bertambah nih... gimana?

----------


## irsan

> Originally Posted by dattairadian
> 
> pilihan saya (base on photo):
> 1. Kujaku 2
> 2. Kujaku 3
> 3. Kujaku 1
> 4. Kujaku 5
> 5. Kujaku 4
> 
> ...


om, photo yang posting om dickty itu photo lama, ini menjadi team juri susah menilai, dan keeping contest ini juga diharapkan ikan masih hidup (jadi bukan hanya sekedar photo)

Monggo saya manut aja sama team juri, karna penjurian udah dimulai..
pada saat posting gambar terakhir saya masih memberikan waktu 1x24jam untuk rekan2 yang blum sempat posting photo untuk segera melakukan posting..

trima kasih.

----------


## mrliauw

Setelah melihat foto2 update Kujyaku nya, ternyata luar biasa banyak yg bagus2
Saya tertarik utk ikut memelihara (baca: membeli)
Nah, jika ada rekan yang bersedia memberi kesempatan, mohon PM..
Saya nyari buat pengganti Kujyaku saya yg tewas mengenaskan seminggu yl krn loncat keluar kolam gara2 kaget mati listrik..
Mhn maaf sebelumnya jika posting saya ini dianggap kurang patut atau OOT..  :: 
Salam KOI's..

----------


## dickytob

> om, photo yang posting om dickty itu photo lama, ini menjadi team juri susah menilai, dan keeping contest ini juga diharapkan ikan masih hidup (jadi bukan hanya sekedar photo)


waduh maap om saya cuma memenuhi permintaan temen, maap ya kl jadi bikin ribet  ::  
tenonxxx..........  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Karena sudah masuh tahap penjurian, koi - koi yang masuk setelah proses itu jangan diikutsertakan dalam penjurian. Saya kira fair dan yang terlambat akan maklum karena memang aturan mainnya seperti itu. Tapi sekadar foto untuk show up silakan aja diposting   ::

----------


## karom

penilaian saya berdasarkan foto adalah sbb :

urutan 1 : kujaku-2
urutan 2 : kujaku-3
urutan 3 : kujaku-1
urutan 4 : kujaku-4 
urutan 5 : kujaku-5

----------


## h3ln1k

sundul dulu ah   ::

----------


## irsan

> pilihan saya (base on photo):
> 1. Kujaku 2
> 2. Kujaku 3
> 3. Kujaku 1
> 4. Kujaku 5
> 5. Kujaku 4





> my vote:
> 1. Kujyaku 2
> 2. Kujyaku 3
> 3. Kujyaku 1
> 4. Kujyaku 4
> 5. Kujyaku 5
> 
> tks





> penilaian saya berdasarkan foto adalah sbb :
> 
> urutan 1 : kujaku-2
> urutan 2 : kujaku-3
> urutan 3 : kujaku-1
> urutan 4 : kujaku-4 
> urutan 5 : kujaku-5


Hasil sementara Penjurian Kujyaku adalah sebagai berikut:
-. Koi pilihan pertama akan mendapat poin 8
-. Koi pilihan kedua akan mendapat poin 5
-. Koi pilihan ketiga akan mendapat poin 3
-. Koi pilihan keempat akan mendapat poin 2
-. Koi pilihan kelima akan mendapat poin 1

Kujyaku 1 Nilai 3+3+3 = 9 Point
Kujyaku 2 Nilai 8+8+8 = 24 Point
Kujyaku 3 Nilai 5+5+5 = 15 Point
Kujyaku 4 Nilai 1+2+2 = 5 Point
Kujyaku 5 Nilai 2+1+1 = 4 Point

----------


## candra_w

om irsan..
kujaku 3= 5+5+5=15

----------


## irsan

> om irsan..
> kujaku 3= 5+5+5=15


makasih om, udah saya ralat,,

----------


## Robby Iwan

Kujaku nya cuma 5 ya, no.3 good quality fish sayang paternnya tdk menunjang..
kujaku 1,4,5 kurang lebih sebanding..no1 grow nya lebih, no 5 matsuba kurang..

Pilihan saya:
1.Kujaku 2
2.Kujaku 3
3.Kujaku 1
4.Kujaku 4
5.Kujaku 5

----------


## irsan

> Originally Posted by dattairadian
> 
> pilihan saya (base on photo):
> 1. Kujaku 2
> 2. Kujaku 3
> 3. Kujaku 1
> 4. Kujaku 5
> 5. Kujaku 4
> 
> ...





> Kujaku nya cuma 5 ya, no.3 good quality fish sayang paternnya tdk menunjang..
> kujaku 1,4,5 kurang lebih sebanding..no1 grow nya lebih, no 5 matsuba kurang..
> 
> Pilihan saya:
> 1.Kujaku 2
> 2.Kujaku 3
> 3.Kujaku 1
> 4.Kujaku 4
> 5.Kujaku 5


Hasil Final Penjurian ini adalah:
Kujyaku 1 Nilai 3+3+3+3 = 12 Point
Kujyaku 2 Nilai 8+8+8+8 = 32 Point
Kujyaku 3 Nilai 5+5+5+5= 20 Point
Kujyaku 4 Nilai 1+2+2+2 = 7 Point
Kujyaku 5 Nilai 2+1+1+1 = 5 Point

*Juara 1 adalah Kujyaku 2
Juara 2 adalah Kujyaku 3
Juara 3 adalah Kujyaku 1*

Mohon para peserta yang mendapatkan Juara, PM no rekening ke saya, makasih..

Dan banyak terima kasih saya ucapkan kepada rekan2 yang telah meramaikan keeping kontes ini dan juga kepada para juri yang telah meluangkan waktunya untuk acara ini, harapan saya keeping kontest ini tetap berjalan, dan untuk rekan2 yang ingin memposting perkembangan kujyaku dipersilahkan...

----------

